# Dream big, live Grand.  VGF homeowners' thread.



## SpaceMountain77

Welcome Home!

Founded May 21, 2013


----------



## bakenatj

Its good to finally call the Grand home! Congrats to all the new owners!


----------



## momof2TNboys

So excited to be part of this thread as new owners!


----------



## princesscinderella

Just got off the phone with our guide and we are the proud owners of 150 VGF points!!


----------



## wdwlover25

Just booked my first VGF reservation!  So excited!!!  Congratulations to everyone!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Congratulations to all of the new owners of VGF.  I'm a tad jealous  but very happy for you all nonetheless.

I can't wait for stays and to hear all about it.


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

What was the pp cost?


----------



## River Country

OMG

I so want to buy in its just the cost thats killing me ARGHGHH

Congrats to all new owners


----------



## princesscinderella

It's $145 for current members.  I broke my 150 pts into three separate 50pt contracts so we could divide them between our three kids later on.


----------



## KPOP

just a tiny little 25pt add on for me


----------



## dvc points

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Carys

Excited to join this thread as a VGF owner too!  Just thrilling, and looking forward to 50 years of Grand memories.


----------



## intertile

100 points add-on at the VGF...nice to finally call it home!

Congratulations to us all.

Booked my first homecoming for Dec26-Dec28...A little pre-NYE cruise trip.


ETA: can anyone pm me a link for a signature pic of Grand Floridian, thanks in advance.


----------



## ree123

Whooo Hooo !! We are now the proud new members of 50 more points ! We now have SSR, AKL and VGF . Going to our new HOME Nov 19-25 !!


----------



## Straughn

70 points, but I won't be using them until Fall of 2014.  I am so excited.  The pictures on the DVC memebr and the DVC news website look very elegant.


----------



## koleta@mickey

Added on 60 pts here!  So excited....especially since you can fit 5 in the studios!


----------



## bakenatj

I think VGF studios will be second on the list of hardest places to get. I guess that is why I bought points is for the home advantage. From everything I am hearing the models are amazing so I am thinking my purchase will be worth it.


----------



## lodge

Those floor plans on DVC news has me thinking I need to purchase more points than originally intended!


----------



## mulberrybush

lodge said:


> Those floor plans on DVC news has me thinking I need to purchase more points than originally intended!



Yep. Same here


----------



## bakenatj

lodge said:
			
		

> Those floor plans on DVC news has me thinking I need to purchase more points than originally intended!



Yea.....I'm thinking a 50 to 75 add on to what I just bought might be coming sooner than I thought.


----------



## tellemarie

I am TOO excited! Put in our order on Monday when our guide called (we hadn't intended to...I've seen the updates and didn't think we could afford it, but he went over that lower intro member price and I couldn't say no ) and saw the points show up and the deposit taken today!

We also booked our first stay for February 2014 for our honeymoon!! We initially booked two studios for before and after a Fantasy cruise but I think we're gonna splash out for that beauty of a one bedroom for after the cruise for a night! I'm so excited to use that "victorian style jet tub" 

My only question is - are there really not going to be any "founding member" things/incentives?

WELCOME HOME FELLOW VGF OWNERS!!


----------



## G'sMaman

Joining the club! . We have a Disney cruise planned for next spring break, but my new points are burning a hole in my pocket!  Looks like the cruise may have to wait.


----------



## icydog

I'm confused.  Why would the home resort advantage help you if you only have 25 to 50 points?


----------



## quirty30

icydog said:


> I'm confused.  Why would the home resort advantage help you if you only have 25 to 50 points?



For people who just want a few nights in a studio every so often, it's still an advantage for a relatively small resort which is likely to be in demand. I'm toying with it myself.


----------



## SpaceMountain77

Unfortunately, a founding member gift is not planned.  Admittedly, I was quite disappointed because I was hoping for a fountain tile or walkway brick at VGF.


----------



## AmyB2006

Straughn said:


> 70 points, but I won't be using them until Fall of 2014.  I am so excited.  The pictures on the DVC memebr and the DVC news website look very elegant.



This is the number of points I was thinking of.    Enough for a 2 bed every other year in Adventure season, during the week. For us at least.  We only stay 3 nights.  Or for two studios with some leftover   

We are definitely going to be owners, just trying to decide on how many to add. 

How did everyone decide on the amount of points they wanted?   I need help!  LOL


----------



## AmyB2006

icydog said:


> I'm confused.  Why would the home resort advantage help you if you only have 25 to 50 points?



Agreed.  Not everybody goes and stays for a week in a 2 bed.  We go only 2 or 3 nights, and usually do a studio.  So this would be good for us too.


----------



## nyck

I looked at the points charts and figured out how many points I needed to stay in a 1 bedroom 4 nights a year. I originally was going to buy 250 but decided on 200 because I can stay there 4 nights in any season except premier with out banking/borrowing, and if I want to go during the premier season I can just bank/borrow. LOL. I hardly ever stay in studios so I have always based my points off 1 or 2 bedrooms


----------



## tellemarie

SpaceMountain77 said:


> Unfortunately, a founding member gift is not planned.  Admittedly, I was quite disappointed because I was hoping for a fountain tile or walkway brick at VGF.



That is pretty disappointing. We've never been a founding member (and honestly hadn't heard about it until recently) and with this being my favorite resort it would have been nice to at least receive a letter acknowledging it - I don't even care about something permanent at the resort!


----------



## TDluvsDaisy

I bought 50 points for a few nights each year in a studio.  My DD loves Grand Floridian and it would be nice around Oct or Dec for the holiday parties.  It is a nice addition to our BCV points.  Our first trip will probably be late 2014.

I am still hoping for a founding members "something".  A flagship resort with nothing??  That would not be cool!


----------



## MrD1sturbed

We bought 50 pts to be able to stay in a studio once a year. We have 160 at BWV for any other trips. So happy to be an owner at the Grand! Our first stay is booked already for a LV stuido Oct 30-Nov 1 for MNSSHP!


----------



## jamaka66

The Grand Villa looks amazing.  Can't wait to stay.


----------



## Lorien728

MrD1sturbed said:


> We bought 50 pts to be able to stay in a studio once a year. We have 160 at BWV for any other trips. So happy to be an owner at the Grand! Our first stay is booked already for a LV stuido Oct 30-Nov 1 for MNSSHP!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

ree123 said:


> Whooo Hooo !! We are now the proud new members of 50 more points ! We now have SSR, AKL and VGF . Going to our new HOME Nov 19-25 !!



How are you getting 6 nights out of 50 points???


----------



## MrD1sturbed

pinnocchiosdad said:


> How are you getting 6 nights out of 50 points???



My guess is borrowing 2014 points. We almost had to do the same, but decided to only stay 2 nights at GFV and 3 at BWV for our upcoming trip.


----------



## mulberrybush

Just booked our first vgf stay (December)!  I booked a 1bed and every fiber of my being says I should've booked a studio since they are going to be hard to get in the future and this was my easy shot


----------



## SFD998

Just changed our Thanksgiving trip from all BLT to a VGF/BLT split. We only bought 60 points (two 30's), but since we plan on staying there every other year we should be able to do what we want with 120. Looking forward to our August trip to see how everything is coming along and figured we would swing by SSR to take a look at the models.


----------



## goofy about mickey

mulberrybush said:


> Just booked our first vgf stay (December)!  I booked a 1bed and every fiber of my being says I should've booked a studio since they are going to be hard to get in the future and this was my easy shot



Are studios going to be really that tough to book? I'm planning on buying a small number of points, and am mostly just interested in studios. If a studio is unavailable, I probably wouldn't have enough points to even consider a 1-bedroom. Should I reconsider purchasing? (Most of my trips will be planned 10-11 months in advance.) VGC seems to have approximately the same number of studios. Do owner at VGC complain about studio availability?


----------



## ree123

pinnocchiosdad said:
			
		

> How are you getting 6 nights out of 50 points???



Using 2013-2014 points. We leave on 24, not 25. Typing on iPhone


----------



## havertown

goofy about mickey said:


> Are studios going to be really that tough to book? I'm planning on buying a small number of points, and am mostly just interested in studios. If a studio is unavailable, I probably wouldn't have enough points to even consider a 1-bedroom. Should I reconsider purchasing? (Most of my trips will be planned 10-11 months in advance.) VGC seems to have approximately the same number of studios. Do owner at VGC complain about studio availability?



I had the same question, considering purchasing 70 pts so I could do a studio during the summer every 3 years.


----------



## TheDisDork

Been waiting for a long time to make this post! Woohoo!


----------



## curtis_lake

Just bought 125 pts this morning!  Was able to book our studio for one week this November this afternoon!  Yippee, we should be ale to stay one week each year in a studio during the seasons we usually go.
We also have 320 pts at BCV so I'm soooooo happy with being able to spend at least 3+ weeks at disney!!


----------



## nyck

Ended up buying 200 Points at VGF yesterday! I already have 300 at BCV so now I have 500 a year. Will at Poly DVC when it comes up


----------



## SpaceMountain77

goofy about mickey said:


> Are studios going to be really that tough to book? I'm planning on buying a small number of points, and am mostly just interested in studios. If a studio is unavailable, I probably wouldn't have enough points to even consider a 1-bedroom. Should I reconsider purchasing? (Most of my trips will be planned 10-11 months in advance.) VGC seems to have approximately the same number of studios. Do owner at VGC complain about studio availability?



There are 46 studios, 1/3 are lagoon view and the other 2/3 are standard.  Moreover, all of the studios are part of 2-bedroom lock-offs, none are dedicated.  

I opted for the fixed-week because I wanted the assurance of knowing my room, view and week are guaranteed for the duration of my membership.  

Based on my conversations with my guide, it is my understanding that December fixed-week purchases have been selling quickly.  If these weeks sell out, it's possible only 30 studios would be available on a given night in December; it would be less if 2-bedroom lock-offs were booked.


----------



## Erineliza38

Just purchased 75 points! Hope to make my first stay Fall 2014 or early summer 2015!


----------



## tidefan

Bought 100 points today to go with our SSR and BLT points. Already booked our first stay over New Years in a SV studio!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bought 63 points today (So we could get a week in October every other year give or take)

We won't travel home until October 2014 as we already have most of our plans set until then.


----------



## dianeschlicht

This thread needs photos of the  units!


----------



## Missyrose

Add me to the list, I bought a 65-point contract yesterday! Has anyone seen VGF banners for their signatures yet?


----------



## calypso726

We bought 220 so we could do a 2 bdrm lake view every couple of year during MNSSHP and F&W which is when we normally go.


----------



## BLTisforME

Super excited! Toured the model on Thursday when I snuck down for the Monsterous Summer party- home yesterday to talk with the hubs about it.  Looks like we are getting 125 points on Tuesday.   So flipping excited.


----------



## pixie08

We will be adding on as well. We took the tour with our guide last Thursday. Just got back. I blogged about it here if you want info or photos.Contact me if you have questions as I asked tons

http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian.html


----------



## DVC Mike

We added on at VGF today.

Congrats to all the new owners at VGF.


----------



## wdrl

DVC Mike said:


> We added on at VGF today.
> 
> Congrats to all the new owners at VGF.



Did you crunch the numbers before you made the commitment?

Let's face it:  Resistance is futile!!!

P.S. -- Congratulations!!


----------



## pixie08

DVC Mike said:


> We added on at VGF today.
> 
> Congrats to all the new owners at VGF.



Congrats Mike 

We will be adding on this week.


----------



## AmyB2006

wdrl said:


> Did you crunch the numbers before you made the commitment?
> 
> Let's face it:  Resistance is futile!!!
> 
> P.S. -- Congratulations!!




Yes, Congrats!


----------



## tea pot

We're in!  
100 pt add on  So happy to call VGF Home  




princesscinderella said:


> It's $145 for current members.  I broke my 150 pts into three separate 50pt contracts so we could divide them between our three kids later on.



What a great idea. I wish I thought of it



SpaceMountain77 said:


> There are 46 studios, 1/3 are lagoon view and the other 2/3 are standard.  Moreover, all of the studios are part of 2-bedroom lock-offs, none are dedicated.
> 
> I opted for the fixed-week because I wanted the assurance of knowing my room, view and week are guaranteed for the duration of my membership.
> 
> Based on my conversations with my guide, it is my understanding that December fixed-week purchases have been selling quickly.  If these weeks sell out, it's possible only 30 studios would be available on a given night in December; it would be less if 2-bedroom lock-offs were booked.



*OK What is this fixed week all about ??????  *
We bought looking forward to a short stay in a studio just DH and I 
in Dec knowing  we would  have the 11 month booking window.

*Are My Dreams being crushed????*


----------



## Disney Spaz

150 points purchased here too! Now to start saving for Poly when it comes online. I know it seems silly to have 2 resorts right next to each other but I love both of them equally.


----------



## mickeyplanner

pixie08 said:


> We will be adding on as well. We took the tour with our guide last Thursday. Just got back. I blogged about it here if you want info or photos.Contact me if you have questions as I asked tons
> 
> http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian.html



Thanks for the travel post.  I had no idea about the bathroom set up for the studios.



koleta@mickey said:


> Added on 60 pts here!  So excited....especially since you can fit 5 in the studios!



Can someone  help explain how the studios will sleep 5?  This may be the tipping point to help be justify adding a small VGF contract.

Congratulations to all that have made the purchase!!!


----------



## Missyrose

mickeyplanner said:


> Can someone  help explain how the studios will sleep 5?  This may be the tipping point to help be justify adding a small VGF contract.
> 
> Congratulations to all that have made the purchase!!!



There is a queen bed, a queen pullout couch and a murphy bed that pulls down from the TV unit.


----------



## Minniesgal

Itching to email my guide and add on 50 points.  enough for 3 nights once every 3 years to allow us to chill and eat at our favorite restaurants....

If i hadn't just added on resale at VGC (and promised my husband that was the last add on) i would have done so already.

i so should not have looked at the model room photos.....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

goofy about mickey said:


> Are studios going to be really that tough to book? I'm planning on buying a small number of points, and am mostly just interested in studios. If a studio is unavailable, I probably wouldn't have enough points to even consider a 1-bedroom. Should I reconsider purchasing? (Most of my trips will be planned 10-11 months in advance.) VGC seems to have approximately the same number of studios. Do owner at VGC complain about studio availability?



Absolutely, they are the first to go.


----------



## shortypots

I added on 150 pts at GFV on Monday, had the pts and my ressie for Dec 1-8 in a lake view 1bd done by noon on Tuesday!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Congrats to all those that purchased on VGF. I am toying with the idea, but I think my DH might kill me if I add on yet again, .


----------



## pixie08

shortypots said:


> I added on 150 pts at GFV on Monday, had the pts and my ressie for Dec 1-8 in a lake view 1bd done by noon on Tuesday!



Are you able to do that? I thought it was 5 months for owners, 4 months for other dvc members for reservations up until 12/31. We are looking  for that week as well but a studio, so if that is the case that would be good news.


----------



## bakenatj

pixie08 said:


> Are you able to do that? I thought it was 5 months for owners, 4 months for other dvc members for reservations up until 12/31. We are looking  for that week as well but a studio, so if that is the case that would be good news.



If you bought points you most certainly can book for December if there is availability.


----------



## nyck

pixie08 said:


> Are you able to do that? I thought it was 5 months for owners, 4 months for other dvc members for reservations up until 12/31. We are looking  for that week as well but a studio, so if that is the case that would be good news.



If you own there u can book up to 11 months ahead like always. If you don't own there the 4 month rule applies, or if you are using points from another resort the 4 month rule applies until Dec 31. Any dates after that the 7 month rule applies


----------



## pixie08

Ah yes, I reread it. It's a minimum of 5 months for owners (so for Oct booking) max 11 months. 4 months for non-owners. that makes sense


----------



## JAM113

We had our points opening day and have already made and cancelled our first reservation and rescheduled. We will be spending Thanksgiving in a LV studio and can't wait! Thankfully, airfare wasn't too cost prohibitive, but I'm looking forward to better planning down the road.


----------



## AmyB2006

It's finally official.  Proud owners of a 70 point add on.  Our first trip won't be till December 2014, though.


----------



## shortypots

pixie08 said:


> Are you able to do that? I thought it was 5 months for owners, 4 months for other dvc members for reservations up until 12/31. We are looking  for that week as well but a studio, so if that is the case that would be good news.


There is still availability with lake or standard studios.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Missyrose said:


> There is a queen bed, a queen pullout couch and a murphy bed that pulls down from the TV unit.



Oh so tempting to add a small contract, especially when our kids get bigger and want their own beds.  Now i have to crunch some numbers


----------



## Kimmielee

We bought 100 points .... for two weekends a year for just DH and I.  Booked Valentines Day weekend in a Lakeview Studio!!!  Our first stay and it will be soooo romantic!!!!    We live in St. Pete so sneaking away for a weekend is perfect for us!!!

Congrats to all the new owners!


----------



## ercrbc

I can't believe I am actually posting this.  Turns out DH has actually been listening to my shameless hints about the GFV the past few months.  We added on 130pts yesterday, and have a standard view 1Br booked for December!!!

Congrats all and Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## jillmc40

OMG!!!  Starting June 19th I will be in for 100 pts!  I officially confirmed with my guide that we will do it.  I am beyond excited about this.  I have other timeshares but never thought of doing DVC.  Then they announced VGF.  I thought it was out of my reach but when I looked deeper I decided to go for it.  DH is excited as well.  I cannot wait to stay there for the first time - which won't be until 2015 .  Nonetheless I will have so many points banked by then it WILL BE GRAND!!!    I just can't believe we are going to be DVC'ers! 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## DVC Mike

So, I surprised my wife by calling my guide and adding on another 60-point contract at VGF - for a total of 180. 

Of course, she is thrilled (again). This isn't irresponsible as we can afford it. However, now I really do need to sell some excess points, as I have more than I can possibly use (it's just the two of us - no kids).


----------



## bmer1rick

Just got off the Disney Fantasy and we are now proud owners of VGF.  There are a few things all prospective owners need to make sure they understand though.

1) Very limited availability:  This is just from my notes, so I may be a little off.  Max of 147 villas, min of 100 depending on 2BR lockouts.  I.e if all 2 BR lockouts are reserved it is 100 rooms.  

Grand Villas:  6
2 BRs: 47 
1 BR: 47
Studios: 17 dedicated 30 tied to 2 BRs

2.  Guaranteed Weeks:  DVC is offering what they call "Guaranteed Weeks".  Of the inventory of 100 villas, 35% of each category, season and view will be set aside for guaranteed week purchasers, leaving 65% for pure point ressies.  The Guaranteed week owners have to purchase enough points for that week in their initial purchase.  That week will then be "locked in" for them every year from now till 2064.  They can cancel just as normal within time windows and those rooms will become available for ressies for regular owners.  However, this drastically reduces the availability for the normal points purchasers.  

3. Only 65% of the rooms will be avaiable for normal points purchasers:  100 villas now becomes 65 and worse, those 17 studios now become 13--real tough to get those


----------



## Bellecruiser

Hello fellow VGF owners!    We bought 100 points in two 50 point contracts...one for each kid.  We are soooo excited!!!!

Thanks for posting the pictures, and DVC Mike, you are a great husband!

So glad to be on this thread, getting excited about our NYE stay in a 2BR, Lakeview!!!!


----------



## JAM113

bmer1rick said:
			
		

> Just got off the Disney Fantasy and we are now proud owners of VGF.  There are a few things all prospective owners need to make sure they understand though.
> 
> 1) Very limited availability:  This is just from my notes, so I may be a little off.  Max of 147 villas, min of 100 depending on 2BR lockouts.  I.e if all 2 BR lockouts are reserved it is 100 rooms.
> 
> Grand Villas:  6
> 2 BRs: 47
> 1 BR: 47
> Studios: 17 dedicated 30 tied to 2 BRs
> 
> 2.  Guaranteed Weeks:  DVC is offering what they call "Guaranteed Weeks".  Of the inventory of 100 villas, 35% of each category, season and view will be set aside for guaranteed week purchasers, leaving 65% for pure point ressies.  The Guaranteed week owners have to purchase enough points for that week in their initial purchase.  That week will then be "locked in" for them every year from now till 2064.  They can cancel just as normal within time windows and those rooms will become available for ressies for regular owners.  However, this drastically reduces the availability for the normal points purchasers.
> 
> 3. Only 65% of the rooms will be avaiable for normal points purchasers:  100 villas now becomes 65 and worse, those 17 studios now become 13--real tough to get those




There are no dedicated studios or 1 BRs. There are 47 dedicated 2 BRs and 47 2 BR lock offs.  Also, 35% is the maximum guaranteed weeks they will sell, not necessarily that there will be 35%.


----------



## bmer1rick

JAM113 said:


> There are no dedicated studios or 1 BRs. There are 47 dedicated 2 BRs and 47 2 BR lock offs.  Also, 35% is the maximum guaranteed weeks they will sell, not necessarily that there will be 35%.



Thanks on explaining the numbers better.  I knew I didn't get that right.  

Also, I know when we got off the ship there were already about 6 categories of guaranteed rooms that were sold out.  I think 2 or 3 of the categories were the studios during high seasons (new years and the week before) and I think one was the GV on new years week.


----------



## tellemarie

Questions for owners being mailed paperwork: has anyone received their packets yet from the guides? We added on as a pre-order back on May 20th and assumed we would get something this past week (since I figured they wouldn't mail anything until the sales were really available on the 23rd ) but haven't gotten paperwork yet! Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?


----------



## DVC Mike

tellemarie said:


> Questions for owners being mailed paperwork: has anyone received their packets yet from the guides? We added on as a pre-order back on May 20th and assumed we would get something this past week (since I figured they wouldn't mail anything until the sales were really available on the 23rd ) but haven't gotten paperwork yet! Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?



I am still waiting on mine.  I called DvC quality assurance and they said they are slammed with all the VGF add-ons. They said it should arrive within another week.


----------



## hcortesis

tellemarie said:


> Questions for owners being mailed paperwork: has anyone received their packets yet from the guides? We added on as a pre-order back on May 20th and assumed we would get something this past week (since I figured they wouldn't mail anything until the sales were really available on the 23rd ) but haven't gotten paperwork yet! Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?



Bought points on opening day.  Rec'd documents this past Thursday (in Canada by the way)


----------



## bakenatj

tellemarie said:
			
		

> Questions for owners being mailed paperwork: has anyone received their packets yet from the guides? We added on as a pre-order back on May 20th and assumed we would get something this past week (since I figured they wouldn't mail anything until the sales were really available on the 23rd ) but haven't gotten paperwork yet! Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?



I got mine on Thursday May 30th.


----------



## JAM113

tellemarie said:


> Questions for owners being mailed paperwork: has anyone received their packets yet from the guides? We added on as a pre-order back on May 20th and assumed we would get something this past week (since I figured they wouldn't mail anything until the sales were really available on the 23rd ) but haven't gotten paperwork yet! Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?



We confirmed our purchase the Tues or Wed before they went on sale and the points were in our acct on 5/23. Our paperwork arrived a week later, on 5/30. The amusing part to this is the letter we received yesterday (6/1), saying that our document package is on it's way and to call them within 3 days of receiving it!


----------



## SpaceMountain77

Yes, my contract arrived early last week.  Everyone should pay special attention to section 12. of the Product Understanding Checklist.

This section, which details the fixed-week option, specifically states that the fixed-week option "may adversely affect your ability to make reservations at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian during high demand seasons."

There are 47 studios, 17 lake view and 30 standard view, and it is my understanding that the December fixed-week option has been very popular.  Moreover, some of the week/villa options have already sold out.  I know that the week 52 (NYE) grand villa has sold.

It seems that even owners may have a difficult time booking during high demand seasons, because of the resort's size and fixed-week option.


----------



## shortypots

bmer1rick said:


> Thanks on explaining the numbers better.  I knew I didn't get that right.
> 
> Also, I know when we got off the ship there were already about 6 categories of guaranteed rooms that were sold out.  I think 2 or 3 of the categories were the studios during high seasons (new years and the week before) and I think one was the GV on new years week.



So are you saying the fixed weeks are already sold out? That would surprise me.

I added on Monday the 27th and no paperwork yet, but I am not sweating it.


----------



## shortypots

SpaceMountain77 said:


> Yes, my contract arrived early last week.  Everyone should pay special attention to section 12. of the Product Understanding Checklist.
> 
> This section, which details the fixed-week option, specifically states that the fixed-week option "may adversely affect your ability to make reservations at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian during high demand seasons."
> 
> There are 47 studios, 17 lake view and 30 standard view, and it is my understanding that the December fixed-week option has been very popular.  Moreover, some of the week/villa options have already sold out.  I know that the week 52 (NYE) grand villa has sold.
> 
> It seems that even owners may have a difficult time booking during high demand seasons, because of the resort's size and fixed-week option.



I guess I am glad I like the 1bds which are usually the easiest to book.


----------



## bmer1rick

shortypots said:


> So are you saying the fixed weeks are already sold out? That would surprise me.
> 
> I added on Monday the 27th and no paperwork yet, but I am not sweating it.



Yes,  However, there are still alot of them available.

Just doing the math.  The guaranteed weeks at a max of 35% available would be 2 GVs (1 view), 16 2 BRs (2 views), 16 1BRs (2 views), 16 studios (2 views) would have a total of 364 possible (52 weeks x 7 possible view/villa combinations).   With only 6 of those 364 possible sold out, still a long way to go and I doubt they sell out the lower season weeks.  However, would expect them to sell out all the summer and holiday vacation weeks and probably sell out the studios and GVs because of inventory and demand.


----------



## tea pot

Kimmielee said:


> We bought 100 points .... for two weekends a year for just DH and I.  Booked Valentines Day weekend in a Lakeview Studio!!!  Our first stay and it will be soooo romantic!!!!    We live in St. Pete so sneaking away for a weekend is perfect for us!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the new owners!




*Congratulations!!! and thanks for the Valentines Day idea*

I booked a standard studio for DH and I for Fri and Sat night.
It's perfect for us because the contract was 
a surprise anniversary gift. 
We will be visiting our daughter in St. Pete Beach
So we just may pass you on I4

Thanks again


----------



## nalajms

DVC Mike said:


> However, now I really do need to sell some excess points, as I have more than I can possibly use (it's just the two of us - no kids).


My vote is for BLT   We're looking to add on there.



tellemarie said:


> Is anyone still waiting on their or already received it?


Pre-ordered on 5/21.  Got the FedEx box Friday.  My guide also called me on Friday to say they were coming.  

The weird thing is the closing date is listed for 7/5!  Does it really take that long? 



SpaceMountain77 said:


> It seems that even owners may have a difficult time booking during high demand seasons, because of the resort's size and fixed-week option.



I'm not sure that it does.  The fixed week people would not be competing for the rooms unless they release their fixed week.  It might be easier since fixed week costs 10% more points.  Those 10% extra points won't be booking up rooms.


----------



## jillmc40

I am trying to figure out if there is going to be anywhere inside to grab food?  Will we have to go over to the main building anytime we want something?  I don't mind, a walk on the grounds is fine with me, just curious...Also, how far is the DVC building from the main building?  I stayed at GF in October and saw the building being built but it never even entered my mind that I would buy there...Now that I have, I wish I would have paid attention :/

Also, I saw some pictures on fb that looked like a club level area with food and drinks set out...Has anyone seen that and know what I am talking about?


----------



## pixie08

There will not be any additional food service areas added. They will be adding a store akin ro Johari at Kidani for provisions.


----------



## AmyB2006

DVC Mike said:


> I am still waiting on mine.  I called DvC quality assurance and they said they are slammed with all the VGF add-ons. They said it should arrive within another week.



Wow really?  I talked to the guide on Tuesday, I think we had the paperwork by Friday.  :/  Already dropped it back in the FedEx box today to go back.  

Weird how inconsistent it is.


----------



## shortypots

I am not worried about not receiving my paperwork, as long as they do not cancel my ressies because they haven't sent it, I am in no rush. They already have my money, and I have my Dec 1 bd Lake view.


----------



## Nabas

I've read that the mirror in the master bathroom has a TV built in the mirror.  Has anyone been to the model and taken a photo of this?


----------



## bmer1rick

Nabas said:


> I've read that the mirror in the master bathroom has a TV built in the mirror.  Has anyone been to the model and taken a photo of this?



Here are some good photos.. TV in mirror in pic #15 in studio pics and #23 in 1BR villa.  

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/grand-floridian/maps-a-photos


----------



## Nabas

bmer1rick said:


> Here are some good photos.. TV in mirror in pic #15 in studio pics and #23 in 1BR villa.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/grand-floridian/maps-a-photos


Thanks!


----------



## BigEeyore

Can't  believe I am even thinking about it...but WOW are those rooms gorgeous! I feel elegant just looking at them. The GF has always been this dream resort we splurge to eat at, never thought we would stay there. Going to have to think how to present this to DH...
Two questions:
1) What are MF going to be?
2) Are they adding another pool at the DVC building? If not, any concerns about the pools being too crowded?


----------



## bmer1rick

BigEeyore said:


> Can't  believe I am even thinking about it...but WOW are those rooms gorgeous! I feel elegant just looking at them. The GF has always been this dream resort we splurge to eat at, never thought we would stay there. Going to have to think how to present this to DH...
> Two questions:
> 1) What are MF going to be?
> 2) Are they adding another pool at the DVC building? If not, any concerns about the pools being too crowded?



Maintenance fees are $5.41 pp.  

I have not heard anything about a new pool, but the nice pool with the slide and waterfall (beach pool) is real close to the DVC building.  The courtyard pool is huge and should be able to handle the additional visitors.


----------



## jillmc40

bmer1rick said:


> Maintenance fees are $5.41 pp.
> 
> I have not heard anything about a new pool, but the nice pool with the slide and waterfall (beach pool) is real close to the DVC building.  The courtyard pool is huge and should be able to handle the additional visitors.



My guide told me no new pool. When I was there the courtyard pool was closed. I can't believe I have to wait 670 days before I can get in it.....how will I make it til then??


----------



## tellemarie

nalajms said:


> Pre-ordered on 5/21.  Got the FedEx box Friday.  My guide also called me on Friday to say they were coming.
> 
> The weird thing is the closing date is listed for 7/5!  Does it really take that long?



So weird, we pre-ordered on 5/20, deposit taken out first thing on the 23rd, guide said to expect it shortly following (within around a week). We ended up calling DVC Quality Assurance as well, just to make sure all was well. It seems that it might depend on who the guide is/how quickly they get it out, I guess? The rep sounded surprised that we hadn't gotten it yet so I'm assuming that it would depend on the guide and how many contracts they have to send! 

And that closing date it pretty far out! Maybe they're just giving an extra long est to not make you worry? Either way, we'll all be owners


----------



## Missyrose

We bought on 5/25 and the paperwork just arrived today. There was a mistake, so they have to reprint the contracts and send them to me again. They don't seem to be in a terrible hurry to get everyone's paperwork. The guy at quality assurance said they've been overloaded with processing contracts for the past 10 days.


----------



## TDluvsDaisy

I received my docs last week.  Sent them back in on Friday.  I won't be getting and using my points until next year.


----------



## jillmc40

One thing I just don't understand...Why don't they do double sinks?  My guide is supposed to call me today...I CANNOT wait!!!


----------



## shortypots

Got my docs today, but have a question. I did 3 -50 pt add ons, and they want a voided check for the dues payment, do I have to submit 3? Or just 1?


----------



## SpaceMountain77

So, I purchased a fixed-week and submitted my documents several days ago.  Now, I am wondering if I should add-on a few extra VGF points, just to have for short stays.


----------



## Greysword

intertile said:


> ETA: can anyone pm me a link for a signature pic of Grand Floridian, thanks in advance.



It seems some have a nice VGF signature picture, but for those interested, here are the old one's from a few years ago when VGF (and BLT) was a dream...







Not sure who made them nor if they are any good these days.

Congrats to all the new owners!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Greysword, 

I love that VGF signature picture. Now I don't know which one I want to use.


----------



## Candy Orlando

I'm going to keep the original VGF signature I picked. I like the classic GF logo that's on it.


----------



## shortypots

I like that sig too... Now I cannot wait to actually take my trip to the GFV!!! What sucks is I still have almost 6 months to wait!


----------



## Candy Orlando

I have to wait six months too! We will be staying in a one bedroom for a week in Dec. and a week in Jan.


----------



## erikawolf2004

shortypots said:


> I like that sig too... Now I cannot wait to actually take my trip to the GFV!!! What sucks is I still have almost 6 months to wait!





Candy Orlando said:


> I have to wait six months too! We will be staying in a one bedroom for a week in Dec. and a week in Jan.



How did you get your GFV signatures?  I want one

If it makes you feel better we have to wait until March-but we can't wait!!!


----------



## Greysword

You steal it 


Right click on the picture, save it to your desktop (or where ever).  Then add it to your photobucket/flikr account, and link your signature to it.  Easy as pie.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Greysword said:


> You steal it
> 
> 
> Right click on the picture, save it to your desktop (or where ever).  Then add it to your photobucket/flikr account, and link your signature to it.  Easy as pie.



Thanks,  Trying out my handy work 

Awesome it worked!!!


----------



## shortypots

You can also right click, copy image location and then paste that into your sig. That way you do not have to put it on shutterfly or photobucket or anything else. As long as the other person has it, you are safe.


----------



## AmyB2006

shortypots said:


> You can also right click, copy image location and then paste that into your sig. That way you do not have to put it on shutterfly or photobucket or anything else. As long as the other person has it, you are safe.



This is known as "stealing bandwidth" and if the owner of the image ever deleted it or moved it's filepath, you would no longer have access to it.  You should always save your own images and upload them to your own account. Also, if everyone copied it from that one owner, the image would eventually not work for anyone because it would take up all the bandwidth.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## prncssjas

I am so thrilled and happy to be part of this thread. Sprinkling pixie dust all around!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Me too!!!  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## lodge

> How did you get your GFV signatures?





> You steal it



Made me laugh


----------



## mopee3

Does anyone have floor plans?  How the villas are located in each floor.

My bride of 40+ long suffering years wants to get a room overlooking the Monorail?

Moe


----------



## Candy Orlando

Look at pages 82 to 92 of the pink and white Public Offering Statement book that Disney FedEx to you with your contracts. The left front side of the building is closest to the monorail. The room numbers are there too. You will need a magnifying glass to see them.


----------



## indychristine

We just bought yesterday! Saw the points in my account this morning! So excited to own part of the Grand! 
Congratulations to all the Grand owners!


----------



## DVC Mike

indychristine said:


> We just bought yesterday! Saw the points in my account this morning! So excited to own part of the Grand!
> Congratulations to all the Grand owners!



Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## thisismyusername

Waving hello to everyone! We are here at the World right now and bought 100 points today. We're new DVC owners, and took 4 years to finally pull the trigger. Hoping I live to 88 (and my hubby to 93) to enjoy all 50 years of ownership! We're planning our first stay next June.


----------



## Daisyduck49

Congrats!


----------



## jillmc40

We need to be back on the front page today!!!  Who just signed up?


----------



## indychristine

Thank you Mike! 


We paid our deposit on the 14th and received our closing package today! He said it would be 4 to 5 days and it was. Strange though.....I had more money in my bank account today....when I looked back through my recent purchases I could not find the debit for the deposit! The amount back in the account is that amount but I see no deposit or refund. Also on the closing papers it says we paid 0 towards a deposit. Waiting for them to call me back. Anybody else ever experience this type of thing? We paid cash for our BLT contract...first experience with a loan.
Anyway...extremely happy the papers have arrived!


----------



## vikkii19

Went down for a quick weekend trip to purchase 85 points. We have to buy onsite, so it was a nice little weekend away. 

Just booked our first stay this morning.


----------



## lah3hh

I don't think I posted on this thread so here I go sharing...we took the tour on 6/4 and did it on a whim without too much forethought about it.  After taking the tour we were blown away.  I was ready to sign up for an add on right away but my beloved DH needed more time to ponder.  We ended up purchasing an add on of 100 points on 6/13.  We booked our first stay the very next morning and will be there in a 2 bedroom lake view room lake view on opening day for 3 nights. 

I am so excited in our purchase and the fact we will be there on opening day!  Another item on my DVC bucket list checked off!


----------



## lah3hh

I don't think I have posted on this thread so let me share my experience again...I love talking DVC anyways!

We took the model room tour on 6/4 on a whim and definitely without much forethought at all.  We were blown away with the attention to detail they gave these beautiful villas.  I was ready to sign for an add on right away but my beloved DH needed time to ponder.  Fast forward a little in time and on 6/13 we called our Guide and purchased a 100 point add on!  The very next morning I called MS and booked our first reservation.  We will be checking in on opening day for a 3 night stay in a 2 bedroom lake view villa.  I am SO excited and don't want to wish my summer away but then again...I cannot wait!


----------



## lah3hh

Sorry for the double post.  I thought my first one timed out and failed!, 


MY BAD!!!


----------



## nabi

Candy Orlando said:


> Look at pages 82 to 92 of the pink and white Public Offering Statement book that Disney FedEx to you with your contracts. The left front side of the building is closest to the monorail. The room numbers are there too. You will need a magnifying glass to see them.



you're not kidding.... tiny tiny diagram.


----------



## SpaceMountain77

Admittedly, I have been reviewing the VGF point chart daily and wanting more and more points.


----------



## jillmc40

SpaceMountain77 said:


> Admittedly, I have been reviewing the VGF point chart daily and wanting more and more points.



OMG, me too!!!!!  This is my first DVC purchase and I already want more more more!!!!!  I will contain myself.






For now.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Anyone know if the monorail will be easy access? We are likely going to get about 90-100 pts


----------



## Missyrose

twinsouvenirs said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the monorail will be easy access? We are likely going to get about 90-100 pts



Monorail access will still be in the main building of the resort.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just completed the paperwork yesterday for my 100 points at the Grand! I'm heading down there next week and was wondering if the model rooms are at SSR? I'd like to see one other than photos online or in my dreams.


----------



## DVC Mike

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just completed the paperwork yesterday for my 100 points at the Grand! I'm heading down there next week and was wondering if the model rooms are at SSR? I'd like to see one other than photos online or in my dreams.



Congrats!

Yes, the model rooms are at SSR.


----------



## MoreTravels

Like BLT, you need to walk across a skybridge or parking lot to get there.


----------



## Snurk71

MoreTravels said:
			
		

> Like BLT, you need to walk across a skybridge or parking lot to get there.



There is supposed to be a covered walking path (sidewalk - not elevated like BLT) to the main building. We kind of walked it a couple weeks ago when we walked from the poly to the GF.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## trishadono

I was able to book a cash ressie yesterday for VGF online from Disney. I have been checking David's and others to try to get it by points instead. Why isn't VGF showing up on these sites if it is on Disney web?

Thanks


----------



## jillmc40

trishadono said:


> I was able to book a cash ressie yesterday for VGF online from Disney. I have been checking David's and others to try to get it by points instead. Why isn't VGF showing up on these sites if it is on Disney web?
> 
> Thanks



David's gets points from people renting their points out. Noone has given them up yet and if they have they are getting snatched right away.


----------



## shortypots

Snurk71 said:


> There is supposed to be a covered walking path (sidewalk - not elevated like BLT) to the main building. We kind of walked it a couple weeks ago when we walked from the poly to the GF.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards



Good to know! I was looking at the google map satellite view and don't see that on there, so I am happy to know there will be a covered walkway for when we want to go to the main bldg!


----------



## trishadono

jillmc40 said:


> David's gets points from people renting their points out. Noone has given them up yet and if they have they are getting snatched right away.



Thanks, I will keep checking.


----------



## rlovew

trishadono said:


> I was able to book a cash ressie yesterday for VGF online from Disney. I have been checking David's and others to try to get it by points instead. Why isn't VGF showing up on these sites if it is on Disney web?
> 
> Thanks



There have been some available on the rent/trade boards here but they are asking significantly more than David for their points so if anyone is willing to spend that why should they rent out their points for less through David. I don't plan to if I decide to rent them. If we want to rent them we will know far enough in advance that I can offer than for a premium at the harder to get times of the year.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Visited the model at SSR this past week and I'm glad to say that VGF is not the resort for me and my traveling brood of 16 year old boys!  It's doesn't give me the relaxed, comfy feeling I like from OKW, Kidani, SSR, BWV, it's more like a sterile environment.  I don't see us staying there, to each his own!


----------



## jillmc40

BEASLYBOO said:


> Visited the model at SSR this past week and I'm glad to say that VGF is not the resort for me and my traveling brood of 16 year old boys!  It's doesn't give me the relaxed, comfy feeling I like from OKW, Kidani, SSR, BWV, it's more like a sterile environment.  I don't see us staying there, to each his own!



That is too funny!  My SIL wanted to go to GF on their last visit just for dinner...Her boys were appalled at the decor and couldn't wait to get out of there -   It was too "white and clean".  They usually stay at Wilderness Lodge.  My nephew told me he doesn't ever want to go back - he is 11.  Meanwhile DD and I LOVE it there


----------



## BEASLYBOO

jillmc40 said:


> T  Meanwhile DD and I LOVE it there


Yes, I did have the 4 of them with me and they rushed me through! I could see a girls trip, mother /daughter (don't have one, would have to borrow one) trip there, just for the claw tub!


----------



## Girly

Hello everyone!  This is my first post!  We just bought into GFV and I am so excited.  We got married at the wedding pavilion in 2000 and when we heard about the DVC going to GF we knew it was time.


----------



## lah3hh

Girly said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post!  We just bought into GFV and I am so excited.  We got married at the wedding pavilion in 2000 and when we heard about the DVC going to GF we knew it was time.



Congratulations!  We all "pull the trigger and buy in" when the time is right and it feels good to us.  Sounds to me like that is what just happened to the both of you!!!

WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Girly said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post!  We just bought into GFV and I am so excited.  We got married at the wedding pavilion in 2000 and when we heard about the DVC going to GF we knew it was time.



Congratulations!!! It is exciting and the villas are beautiful. Welcome Home!


----------



## DVC Mike

Girly said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post!  We just bought into GFV and I am so excited.  We got married at the wedding pavilion in 2000 and when we heard about the DVC going to GF we knew it was time.



Congrats!


----------



## SpaceMountain77

Does anyone have a recent construction photo to share?


----------



## DetTigsGal

Unfortunately, I don't have photobucket.  The walls were pulled tight to the construction site, still working on the outside.  Majority of the roof is done.


----------



## Girly

Thank you for the "Welcomes" 

We are going down in late September and I can't wait to see how it looks.  We are staying at the Poly and plan to take a walk over.  Does anyone know about far that is?


----------



## Daisyduck49

Bought 150 pts!! Staying 2 days in Oct in a LV studio & 2 days New Year's Eve in a 1 bedroom standard view


----------



## dancnorris

Bought 295 VGF points for a fixed week #46 in a 1BR Standard View.  Week 46 is usually the week before Thanksgiving, but it is actually the week of Thanksgiving every 5 or 6 years.  Love that time of year.  I also love the flexibility to opt out.  Can't wait to put them to use...


----------



## Swistakfam

Our first DVC stay will be Nov 14-18th... Excited to stay at our home resort


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Don't own dVC...yet but can so done till me when figuring it out $$$ wise, not points, about how much would I be paying fr a 1 bedroom standard per night at VGF?


----------



## KValo

I just booked our first stay, a studio for June 7-13! It's going to be a looong year!


----------



## socababy

I'll be there the week after you! =) I bought fixed week 47, a studio lake view. I am also looking forward to going that time of year.  I am bummed we won't be able to go this year since we already have plans!




dancnorris said:


> Bought 295 VGF points for a fixed week #46 in a 1BR Standard View.  Week 46 is usually the week before Thanksgiving, but it is actually the week of Thanksgiving every 5 or 6 years.  Love that time of year.  I also love the flexibility to opt out.  Can't wait to put them to use...


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Hi neighbors! Our first stay will be November 30-December 7 in a 2 bed.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just bought at VGF and our first stay is first week of May 2014. I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread!


----------



## SFD998

Haven't been on this thread in awhile so I just noticed how popular my signature pic became.  I'm glad everyone liked it.


----------



## DrMomof3

My husband and I are attending a work conference in Orlando in May.  I just realized that it's the last week of Flower and Garden.  So I had a brilliant idea: Why don't we arrive a day or 2 early and take advantage of our brand new DVC membership? So we're staying in a studio at VGF for the 1st time!!! We'll be there May 14-16 and then switch to a convention hotel.  

Amanda


----------



## mwyblitzguy

First time poster to DISboards and first time owner in DVC.  'Just closed on 330 point purchase at VGF - 7 day one bedroom lake view.  My wife is thrilled and the kids don't know yet.  It should be a fun surprise!


----------



## SpaceMountain77

Anyone else excited about the recent news of a Mary Poppins water feature?  Having watched Samantha Brown's sneak peak video clip yesterday, I am really looking forward to this and other Disney touches on the property.


----------



## DVC Mike

I booked a 1-BR Lake View this morning (7 months in advance) with 407 BLT points.


----------



## buckeyecinderella

Hi. So we are not owners (yet) but seriously considering. Going to Dis in a few weeks and hope to take a tour of VGF. Trying to do some homework in advance. I cannot find where yearly maintenance fees for VGF are published. Can anyone point me to that info? Very new to DVC so trying to catch up. TIA!


----------



## jillmc40

buckeyecinderella said:


> Hi. So we are not owners (yet) but seriously considering. Going to Dis in a few weeks and hope to take a tour of VGF. Trying to do some homework in advance. I cannot find where yearly maintenance fees for VGF are published. Can anyone point me to that info? Very new to DVC so trying to catch up. TIA!



They are starting out at 5.43 I think. Somewhere around there. This year I prorated so I forget, but I know it is close to that.


----------



## Golden Rose

We've decided to go ahead and add-on at VGF.  GF was our favorite resort before we bought DVC, so we have considered it a probable add-on since they announced it.  We had planned to either visit the models or stay in the resort before purchase, to see how both the rooms themselves and the walk to the monorail in the main building, ending up working for us, but we decided that purchase is inevitable.  We know we'll love it and we might as well buy the points and stay at VGF for our next WDW vacation.

Calling our guide this week!  150 point add-on.


----------



## NorCalDVC

My husband agreed to an add-on!!    Called our guide and the points are already in my account.  I am beyond excited!  We really love it at the Grand, especially the new water play area for younger kids.


----------



## automaticsoap

NorCalDVC said:


> My husband agreed to an add-on!!    Called our guide and the points are already in my account.  I am beyond excited!  We really love it at the Grand, especially the new water play area for younger kids.



Congrats!


----------



## MrsB919

Hi everyone. Brand new DVC member and VGF owner.    looking forward to staying at our new home away from home.


----------



## lah3hh

MrsB919 said:


> Hi everyone. Brand new DVC member and VGF owner.    looking forward to staying at our new home away from home.




Congratulations on becoming a DVC member and a fellow VGF neighbor.  We have it as a home resort as well and will be checking in on opening day!!  I hope you love your DVC membership as much as we do...now start planning and letting your points give you some of the BEST vacations of your life!  The best is yet to come...


----------



## SugarLoaf

I can't wait for VGF to open!  We are staying there for the Grand Opening.  So exciting!  I can't wait to see everyone's photos.


----------



## 2disneydads

We added 175 points when they first became available.  Our girls are going to camp at SeaWorld their first week of summer vacation in June, but we've booked a 2-bedroom unit at VGF for the weekend.  The decor might be a bit over the top for me, but the daughters will love it.


----------



## RobynPrincess

We have added on 125 at the grand  yay!


----------



## Candy Orlando

RobynPrincess said:


> We have added on 125 at the grand  yay!


  Congratulations!!!


----------



## DisK

First time DVC owners, and this is our new home!!!


----------



## gslc2011

Add me to the list of first-time DVC members. VGF is my new home away from home!


----------



## Candy Orlando

DisK said:


> First time DVC owners, and this is our new home!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Candy Orlando

gslc2011 said:


> Add me to the list of first-time DVC members. VGF is my new home away from home!


Congratulations! This is exciting! So many new members at VGF!


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to all the new VGF owners.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I second that emotion Mike, & can't wait to hear some first hand reports & see the pics!!!
I'm living the "Grand" dream vicariously...


----------



## plutolovr

We just purchased 200 points yesterday. First time DVC owners....very excited!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

plutolovr said:


> We just purchased 200 points yesterday. First time DVC owners....very excited!!


Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## EEGRAM

Count me in on this thread.  Purchased fixed week # 48 about a month ago.  Can't wait to see my new home.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

SugarLoaf said:


> I can't wait for VGF to open!  We are staying there for the Grand Opening.  So exciting!  I can't wait to see everyone's photos.



Please post photos!  I can't wait to see it.  We will be there on Nov 30!


----------



## DVCmember1992

Anyone have any idea what type of room to request at VGF yet?  We are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom/standard view in November.  I am just wondering if anyone has seen or toured the building yet to form an opinion (high floor vs. low floor, even room # vs. odd number).


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can't wait to see pics & hear all about the views...
Only a couple days left!!


----------



## jillmc40

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Can't wait to see pics & hear all about the views...
> Only a couple days left!!



ME TOO!!!  

They are having another party today, correct?  I'll have to go look for any new reports


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thought I would post these pictures of the Villas here that I took last week during a member preview:




































The check in area:











What seems to be the best view of the MK that one will get from VGF unless something more can be seen from an upper room:











From parking lot:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And from the rooms.

1BR:





















View:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VGF Grand Villas.

Main Entry:






Second entry:











Bathroom off of living areas:











Media room/aka 4th bedroom:
















Master bedroom:






Master bedroom shower.  Also is a steam shower:











Living area and kitchen:





















View from living area window:






Bedroom #2:






Bathroom across hallway:
















Bedroom #3 and bathroom:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VGF Grand Villa

Door from living area to 1st balcony:











View from end of balcony:











Looking across to door to 2nd balcony:






View from 2nd balcony:


----------



## Disney Spaz

KAT4DISNEY- Thank yo so much for sharing these pictures. We arrive this Saturday and they are making my anticipation even greater.


----------



## jillmc40

There has been some talk of the blanket situation, or lack there of. Can someone who is checking in soon please let the board know if there are any blankets on the beds?  Even if they are in the closet.

Forgot to mention. Kat-those pictures are great!!!thanks!!


----------



## trishadono

WOW! They really went all out!

Would love to see 2br villa pics of hallway, 2nd br and lake view.


Please and thank you !!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi KAT 

I had to come here an publicly say, AWESOME JOB!

KAT is our favorite photographer .


----------



## UGAFan0829

I can't believe I just found this thread!! My hubby and I went down for my birthday at the end of August. We were already mostly set on adding on, but when we took the tour and saw the model rooms, we were both instantly in love. We also own at SSR, but are SO very excited about the Grand. We have our first stay booked for June of next year and I cannot wait!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Beautiful!
Thank you, Kat.


----------



## hcortesis

Here now.  Saw the ribbon cutting ceremony at 10:00.  Quite a few execs.  A little fanfare as we entered the resort.  Smooth checkin.  No real front desk, just tables and chairs while you checkin.

Little disappointed in the lack of a freezer in the studio fridge.

Also, a little glitch in my opinion with storage for our clothes.  The only storage is under the bed.  However, one of the two drawers cannot possibly open as there is a night table between the sofa and the bed blocking the opening.  

Beautiful decor.  Beautiful lake view.  So far, so good.


----------



## UGAFan0829

hcortesis said:


> Here now.  Saw the ribbon cutting ceremony at 10:00.  Quite a few execs.  A little fanfare as we entered the resort.  Smooth checkin.  No real front desk, just tables and chairs while you checkin.
> 
> Little disappointed in the lack of a freezer in the studio fridge.
> 
> Also, a little glitch in my opinion with storage for our clothes.  The only storage is under the bed.  However, one of the two drawers cannot possibly open as there is a night table between the sofa and the bed blocking the opening.
> 
> Beautiful decor.  Beautiful lake view.  So far, so good.



How exciting! Thanks for the update!

When you say lack of freezer, does that mean that there isn't one? Is there a closet at all?

Thanks!!


----------



## DenLo

Thanks Kat for the beautiful pictures.  It seems appropriate that we're viewing them on opening day.  I didn't see a room number for the GV.  Do you remember the floor it was on?


----------



## Imagineer5

Photos of a 2BR?! We are staying next October, would love to show my family where we will be staying but not seeing photos yet!!


----------



## hcortesis

UGAFan0829 said:


> How exciting! Thanks for the update!
> 
> When you say lack of freezer, does that mean that there isn't one? Is there a closet at all?
> 
> Thanks!!



No freezer.

Yes, there is a closet with two robes, safe, hangers etc.  Only place to store/stack clothes is in the one drawer under the bed.  As I mentioned, the second drawer under the bed only opens about 3 inches.

The small drawers holding the phone book and bible could be used for a small amount of clothes I guess.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Would LOVE to see pictures of a dedicated 2 Bedroom...Room and the View from the room  We are arriving in 18 days and would like to get an idea as far as a room request


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

trishadono said:


> WOW! They really went all out!
> 
> Would love to see 2br villa pics of hallway, 2nd br and lake view.
> 
> Please and thank you !!!





Imagineer5 said:


> Photos of a 2BR?! We are staying next October, would love to show my family where we will be staying but not seeing photos yet!!



I had been hoping to see a 2BR and it sounded like some of the guides were showing one but not the guide I was with.  It was rush, rush thru the villas as if we had seen them before.    I look forward to seeing pictures of the dedicated 2BR too!



DenLo said:


> Thanks Kat for the beautiful pictures.  It seems appropriate that we're viewing them on opening day.  I didn't see a room number for the GV.  Do you remember the floor it was on?



This GV was on the 2nd floor.  I don't know the room number though - forgot to take a picture of it!



Muushka said:


> Hi KAT
> 
> I had to come here an publicly say, AWESOME JOB!
> 
> KAT is our favorite photographer .



Thank you Muushka!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcortesis said:


> No freezer.
> 
> Yes, there is a closet with two robes, safe, hangers etc.  Only place to store/stack clothes is in the one drawer under the bed.  As I mentioned, the second drawer under the bed only opens about 3 inches.
> 
> The small drawers holding the phone book and bible could be used for a small amount of clothes I guess.



That sounds like a couple of oops - especially the draw which is a rather big oops!


----------



## js

Imagineer5 said:


> Photos of a 2BR?! We are staying next October, would love to show my family where we will be staying but not seeing photos yet!!



THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS but I too am hoping to see a 2 bedroom.
I am going to try to book a 2 bedroom in February for September and would love to see pictures!  
Are there different categories for views?
Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS but I too am hoping to see a 2 bedroom.
> I am going to try to book a 2 bedroom in February for September and would love to see pictures!
> Are there different categories for views?
> Thank you.



There are 2 categories - standard view and lakeview.  And standard view out numbers the lakeview.


----------



## rlovew

We checked in but don't have our studio yet. I will make sure to check to see if we have the same issues in our room.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Would LOVE to see pictures of a dedicated 2 Bedroom...Room and the View from the room  We are arriving in 18 days and would like to get an idea as far as a room request




I should have said a Dedicated 2 Bedroom Lakeview..Photos of the room and also photos of the view  Thanks in advance


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There are 2 categories - standard view and lakeview.  And standard view out numbers the lakeview.



Thanks so much.  Hopefully I'll get something for September for 8 nights.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

hcortesis said:


> Here now.  Saw the ribbon cutting ceremony at 10:00.  Quite a few execs.  A little fanfare as we entered the resort.  Smooth checkin.  No real front desk, just tables and chairs while you checkin.
> 
> Little disappointed in the lack of a freezer in the studio fridge.
> 
> *Also, a little glitch in my opinion with storage for our clothes.  The only storage is under the bed.  However, one of the two drawers cannot possibly open as there is a night table between the sofa and the bed blocking the opening.  *
> Beautiful decor.  Beautiful lake view.  So far, so good.



Can the night table be moved or is it fixed in position?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Never mind, hcortesis - I looked up a pic & I see what you mean.  I was having trouble picturing it in my mind.


----------



## jackglick

Can someone post a picture of the studio.  I tried finding one to see what the issue was with the drawers and couldn't find it.  Thanks.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

http://wdwnt.com/photos-inside-model-rooms-of-the-villas-at-the-grand-floridian/
Hope this link works for you.  If not, I just googled "picture of studio room in Grand Floridian Villa"


----------



## Disney Spaz

"This GV was on the 2nd floor.  I don't know the room number though - forgot to take a picture of it!"

KAT4DISNEY- I can tell you guys this as I think you will get it, I was super excited to see it is the GV on the 2nd floor as DH and I own a tiny peice of that GV.


----------



## mrsp1030

Wow a studio sleeps 5 but no storage. That's crazy


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

I was hoping for some more action today as far as pictures, reviews etc... Oh well, 18 days and counting till I arrive  for those that haven't seen, I will be doing a Live trip report here 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3174309


----------



## DVCmember1992

Great pics Kat!  Staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom for 9 nights next week and wondering about room requests for location.   It seems like a room near the end of the building near the monorail track could be really close to the track.  Anyone have any opinions based on what they have seen?


----------



## KayW

mrsp1030 said:


> Wow a studio sleeps 5 but no storage. That's crazy



I agree.  I noticed that the TV armoire didn't have drawers, only the drop down bed.  Hopefully they fix the glitch with the under the bed storage.


----------



## emilymad

Is there separate parking for the Villas?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCmember1992 said:


> Great pics Kat!  Staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom for 9 nights next week and wondering about room requests for location.   It seems like a room near the end of the building near the monorail track could be really close to the track.  Anyone have any opinions based on what they have seen?



I took this pictures to show the rooms that are close to the monorail:






But keep this in mind -the monorail is not like a train running over tracks - it really doesn't make much sound while running.  If you've ever eating in the concourse area of the CR you can actually miss when the monorails are going thru if you aren't paying attention and watching.  Other than for the most highly sensitive person I am doubtful it will be bothersome.  



Disney Spaz said:


> "This GV was on the 2nd floor.  I don't know the room number though - forgot to take a picture of it!"
> 
> KAT4DISNEY- I can tell you guys this as I think you will get it, I was super excited to see it is the GV on the 2nd floor as DH and I own a tiny peice of that GV.



  Well, _your _GV had quite a few people checking it out!  



emilymad said:


> Is there separate parking for the Villas?



Yes, there is a lot there.  I took these pictures from where I parked but I didn't not take any other pictures of the whole lot.


----------



## mrsp1030

Really interested to see the studios. It's one of our options for next late fall with 3 young kids.


----------



## drpepr

We checked in to a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view.  The first room we got was on the first floor right off the lobby.  The master bedroom balcony had a huge fence right in front of it as it was the beginning of the walkway to GF.  The staff was really nice and changed us to a room overlooking the monorail, Poly, and a bit of the lake.  The rooms are spacious and comfortable.


----------



## js

drpepr said:


> We checked in to a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view.  The first room we got was on the first floor right off the lobby.  The master bedroom balcony had a huge fence right in front of it as it was the beginning of the walkway to GF.  The staff was really nice and changed us to a room overlooking the monorail, Poly, and a bit of the lake.  The rooms are spacious and comfortable.



Enjoy.  Please take pictures. I hope to get a dedicated 2 bedroom for next September for 8 nights but have to wait for February to call.


----------



## emilymad

Thanks for the parking lot pictures!   That was going to be a major issue for us if there wasn't parking nearby.


----------



## rlovew

We love the view from our 6th floor standard view studio. We overlook 5he fountain and pool. I will post pictures of the view and the drawers out once I get on a computer. We were checking in early enough today that we were asked which floor we wanted with a choice of 4, 5, or 6. We also find the lack of a freezer in the studio a strange choice. The room itself is very luxurious however.


----------



## thisismyusername

I don't know if the drawers were supposed to be under the bed originally. I think the bed is open underneath in the model. We noticed when we did our tour that there were no storage options, and pointed it out to our tour guide, who told us we were to store our luggage under our bed like they do on the cruise ships. 

Anticipating issues with squeezing 5 of us into a studio, I bought collapsible closet organizers at BB&B so I could unpack our clothes. It's not the most ideal situation, but I'm willing to make due to stay at the Grand.


----------



## mrsp1030

I was thinking the same thing. We have some closet organizers and we use LL bean duffles mainly wonder why no freezer too?


----------



## mrsp1030

Oh if I recall don't the new fridges in all the disney rooms have no freeZer either and this was the issue so maybe that's why?


----------



## rlovew

Here is a picture of the drawers under the bed pulled out as far as possible for each of them. 



There is now no way to store suitcases under the bed so if you plan on using the closet the only place I see for suitcases is the small alcove near the connecting door. We were only staying for 1 night so we just took the suitcase stand out of the closet and used that for our suitcase in that alcove. There is also very little space for toiletries. I think the room will comfortably sleep 5 with space for everyone to move around but storage will be an issue. I would hate to have to find a place for a weeks worth of luggage and clothing as well as toiletries for a family of 5 especially if someone needed a stroller as well. The 2 toiletry kits that DH and I use barely fit on the bathroom sink and only fit there because I moved around the items they have out on the sink.

Rebecca


----------



## rlovew

One more thing- the couch is comfortable to sit on- a first for a DVC room for me. Now it is only DH and I so we did not even fold out the bed to check for comfort there but you can sit on it. Also the bottom drawer in the bedside table is open so that can also be used for storage.


----------



## mrsp1030

Thanks so much for the pictures. I'm curious if anyone after a few stays will mention the drawer issue with Disney. Is there any space for hanging items like toiletry kits on doors? Or a hanging rack like a Other resorts for backpacks?


----------



## UGAFan0829

Just wanted to say thanks for all the pics and info that y'all are providing! I hate to hear about the storage issues and I'll have to keep it in mind for our trip in June since there will be four of us, but hopefully Disney will get it fixed as soon as possible!


----------



## tkgdisney

Looks like we will need to bring the over the doer shoe holder for toiletries and sweater holder for the closet to make up storage.  Thanks for the information.  Keep it coming!


----------



## calypso726

We checked in last night. I was wondering if they did any welcome gifts for opening night guests like Kidani did? When we  added on and stayed opening night at Kidani they gave out miniature commemorative baobab trees. Just curious if our new home did something similar and ran out by the time we checked in. Or, did they decide to do absolutely nothing keeping in line with doing nothing to commemorate founding members


----------



## drpepr

They had a ribbon cutting with Mickey, the limo, cameras....but no gifts that we saw.


----------



## TLPL

Can someone starting a room view date base like the one for BLT? Please?


----------



## BlakeNJ

Wowza!  The GV is amazing!


----------



## rlovew

Over the door hangers won't work in the bathroom since the doors are pocket doors. I supose you could put one on the shower stall door but I don't know how showering would work with that. Once you start using towel then there are a couple of small shelves below the vanity that open up.


----------



## tkgdisney

All doors in the bathrooms are pocket?  That is a problem


----------



## Duffy Lover

TLPL said:


> Can someone starting a room view date base like the one for BLT? Please?



I second this!  I am desperate to see the views from the different view categories....

Hopefully we'll be staying there in just 230 days!


----------



## rlovew

tkgdisney said:
			
		

> All doors in the bathrooms are pocket?  That is a problem



Yes at least in the studios. They do however have significantly better locks than at BLT and they are true pocket doors not just sliding doors.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tkgdisney said:


> All doors in the bathrooms are pocket?  That is a problem



  Pocket doors are great space savers.


----------



## calypso726

Standard view studio. View from balcony taken last night in room 1521.


----------



## houseofduck

I know the resort just opened, but does anyone have any suggestions for room requests for studio or 1BR standard views?

calypso726 your room looks great!


----------



## TLPL

calypso726 said:


> Standard view studio. View from balcony taken last night in room 1521.



Oh I like that view!
Which floor is this? how do they number their rooms? 1521 is on 1st floor? or 5th floor??   So much to learn about the new resort.


----------



## jillmc40

calypso726 said:


> Standard view studio. View from balcony taken last night in room 1521.



Beautiful view!  Thank you for posting!

They will have to change that drawer situation. I know that was later in the design. Must have looked good on paper. 

This is so exciting that it is open. Finally!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

calypso726 said:


> Standard view studio. View from balcony taken last night in room 1521.



Lovely.  

Thank you!  And have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## DisK

room 1514 - Studio (Lake View)


----------



## JustTinking

Wow, thanks for posting!!  What great views!


----------



## tkgdisney

We have a 1br lake view in 2 weeks, any suggestions or pics for the view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> Oh I like that view!
> Which floor is this? how do they number their rooms? 1521 is on 1st floor? or 5th floor??   So much to learn about the new resort.



That would be the 5th floor.


----------



## SFD998

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Please post photos!  I can't wait to see it.  We will be there on Nov 30!


We will be there the same time. We check in on the 29th.


----------



## rlovew

The room number is made up of a 1 for the building, then the floor (1-6) and the final 2 numbers are the actual room.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Does anyone have standard views of the courtyard?


----------



## disneynutz

Candy Orlando said:


> Does anyone have standard views of the courtyard?



What do you consider the courtyard?

 Bill


----------



## Candy Orlando

disneynutz said:


> What do you consider the courtyard?   Bill


The area that has the covered walkway.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

DisK said:


> room 1514 - Studio (Lake View)



I am trying to look on my phone so the pictures aren't coming out big enough, but is that the castle in the first picture??


----------



## DVCmember1992

Does anyone know if they divided the sides of the building by even and odd room numbers (like BLT)?  I would like to request my standard view/2 bdrm be on the right side of the building (if I am facing it).


----------



## TLPL

DVCmember1992 said:


> Does anyone know if they divided the sides of the building by even and odd room numbers (like BLT)?  I would like to request my standard view/2 bdrm be on the right side of the building (if I am facing it).


We need a floor map with room numbers on it!


----------



## Candy Orlando

TLPL said:


> We need a floor map with room numbers on it!


There is a map for each floor in the public offering statement book that came with all the papers when you bought the VGF points. I scanned the first floor and made it larger so I could read the numbers. The left side front is even numbers and the right side is odd numbers. The courtyard overlooking the covered walkway is odd numbers and the water views overlooking the lagoon is even numbers.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

What a VIEW!!! I can barely wait!


----------



## lisaviolet

DisK said:


> room 1514 - Studio (Lake View)



Wow, just beautiful.  

Thanks for posting it and have a lovely vacation.


----------



## TLPL

Candy Orlando said:


> There is a map for each floor in the public offering statement book that came with all the papers when you bought the VGF points. I scanned the first floor and made it larger so I could read the numbers. The left side front is even numbers and the right side is odd numbers. The courtyard overlooking the covered walkway is odd numbers and the water views overlooking the lagoon is even numbers.



Can you post the map here?


----------



## wdrl

TLPL said:


> Can you post the map here?



Here is a link to the Condo Drawing document that DVD filed with the Orange County Comptroller on April 1, 2013:  https://officialrecords.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/myPdf.pdf?&parent=DOC1139S409

The Condo Drawing shows all six Grand Villas and all vacation homes on floors 1 through 4.  It doesn't show floors 5 and 6, but I think the room numbers follow the same numbering sequence as on the floors below.

Keep in mind the the front of the VGF building (the wing closest to the main entrance) is tapered on the top floors so floors 5 and 6 don't have the same number of vacation homes as on floors 2 through 4.


----------



## RJP77

Does anyone know if the T.V.s above the murphy beds are bolted/strapped to the wall? I wonder if there is any chance of a restless sleeper in those beds shaking the bed enough that the TV falls forward onto the sleeper?

Thanks


----------



## angey77

We plan on adding on with VGF when we stay there in three weeks on our AKL points. I can't wait!


----------



## hcortesis

RJP77 said:


> Does anyone know if the T.V.s above the murphy beds are bolted/strapped to the wall? I wonder if there is any chance of a restless sleeper in those beds shaking the bed enough that the TV falls forward onto the sleeper?
> 
> Thanks



It is well secured with a t.v. wall mount that can pull out from the wall and swivel.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Awesome Video Of A 1 Bedroom LakeView  

http://wdwnt.com/review-the-villas-...n-open-as-latest-disney-vacation-club-resort/


----------



## DisK

lisaviolet said:


> Wow, just beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for posting it and have a lovely vacation.





Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> I am trying to look on my phone so the pictures aren't coming out big enough, but is that the castle in the first picture??



Unfortunately, i'm not there!! A good family friend works in the VGF. He stayed in that room before it opened. Yes it's the castle and he said you can see the fireworks extremely well.


----------



## jillmc40

DisK said:


> Unfortunately, i'm not there!! A good family friend works in the VGF. He stayed in that room before it opened. Yes it's the castle and he said you can see the fireworks extremely well.



In the second picture the clouds kind of look like a Mickey hat


----------



## DisVacationClubMommy

Any room requests suggestions from those that have been lucky to be there this first few days of opening?


----------



## twinsouvenirs

would love to see the standard views if anyone has any photos


----------



## bobbiwoz

We only bought 40 points, but I am excited to own here.  It is such a beautiful location, I cannot wait to stay there.  Because we own March UY, we will not be using our points until December 2014, but we are wait listed for our April trip, I hope it come through.

Bobbi


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Subscribing to the thread and introducing ourselves! We are new VGF owners of 300 points with UY in April. Our first week was unavailable in February but I'm planning to get a 1 BR villa in October for our daughter's fall break. 

Now I have 19 pages to read!  I've been posting here and there but we are really overwhelmed.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Welcome Home new VGF owners!


----------



## Plainfielder

We purchased 100 points on our last WDW trip last month, it was our very first DVC contract.  Notice how I said first contract because I already have add-on fever! Our first DVC/GFV trip will be September 2014.


----------



## RJP77

hcortesis said:


> It is well secured with a t.v. wall mount that can pull out from the wall and swivel.



Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## beachclub

Currently at GFV for 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view. Though people have been reporting that there should have been a second bath made they are missing the fact that the layout of these one bedrooms is just plain awesome. All of the other villa resorts should be converted to this layout, iMHO....loving it here..Its so peaceful and quiet...On the balcony you can hear the BGM music playing on the walking path, pretty nice. 
One downer, if you are a light sleeper..be prepared to be woken by boat horns...Never dawned on me that this could happen..
From my room, 1316 you can see the fireworks, only the high ones to the left of the photo you see here, they are partially blocked. 
Its a great view though..they gave us the perfect room,,,I look to the rooms to the left and they are all trying to get a glimpse of the fireworks




IMGP5734 by sunshinemagnolia, on Flickr


----------



## beachclub

IMGP5875 by sunshinemagnolia, on Flickr


----------



## disneynutz

beachclub said:


> Currently at GFV for 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view. Though people have been reporting that there should have been a second bath made they are missing the fact that the layout of these one bedrooms is just plain awesome. All of the other villa resorts should be converted to this layout, iMHO....loving it here..Its so peaceful and quiet...On the balcony you can hear the BGM music playing on the walking path, pretty nice.
> One downer, if you are a light sleeper..be prepared to be woken by boat horns...Never dawned on me that this could happen..
> From my room, 1316 you can see the fireworks, only the high ones to the left of the photo you see here, they are partially blocked.
> Its a great view though..they gave us the perfect room,,,I look to the rooms to the left and they are all trying to get a glimpse of the fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP5734 by sunshinemagnolia, on Flickr



Just to clarify, the white building in the distance to the left of BLT is the roof of Space Mountain, correct? Some were reporting that it is the castle.


----------



## cseca

From our room we could see some fireworks as well. The higher floor the better of course.


We absolutely love GFV. I am trying to figure out how to swing some more points there.
GFV is the first resort where we felt we could  spend a good 3-4days without any park days.
The grounds is just beautiful.


----------



## beachclub

Yes that is space mountain to the left of bay lake towers.
The room to the right of us is the last room on the wing, it is a studio..
Gotta admit, the resort is way smaller than I thought it was..It feels 
like half the size of the beachclub though its close in room #'s.




disneynutz said:


> Just to clarify, the white building in the distance to the left of BLT is the roof of Space Mountain, correct? Some were reporting that it is the castle.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

beachclub said:


> Yes that is space mountain to the left of bay lake towers.
> The room to the right of us is the last room on the wing, it is a studio..
> Gotta admit, the resort is way smaller than I thought it was..It feels
> like half the size of the beachclub though its close in room #'s.



Can you tell if there are any dedicated 2 bedrooms below or above your room? We will be arriving in 12 days and would very much like to be in that section of the VGF.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Can you tell if there are any dedicated 2 bedrooms below or above your room? We will be arriving in 12 days and would very much like to be in that section of the VGF.


I have a map, from the public offering statement book, that shows that every other villa on every floor is a 2 bedroom dedicated villa in lake and standard view.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Candy Orlando said:


> I have a map, from the public offering statement book, that shows that every other villa on every floor is a 2 bedroom dedicated villa in lake and standard view.



Thanks so much for this info  do you happen to know if this map is available over the internet? I would love to see it. And out of curiousity, does this map also reference room #'s?


----------



## Candy Orlando

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Thanks so much for this info  do you happen to know if this map is available over the internet? I would love to see it. And out of curiousity, does this map also reference room #'s?


I don't know if it's available over the internet. It does reference room #'s.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

beachclub said:


> Currently at GFV for 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view. Though people have been reporting that there should have been a second bath made they are missing the fact that the layout of these one bedrooms is just plain awesome. All of the other villa resorts should be converted to this layout, iMHO....loving it here..Its so peaceful and quiet...On the balcony you can hear the BGM music playing on the walking path, pretty nice.



Pretty view!  I do have to disagree on the layout though - VGC or BLT are more appealing to me that way for the 1 and 2BR.  The studio is interesting but I don't like that they are allowing 5 and have added the murphy bed and reduced drawer space.



disneynutz said:


> Just to clarify, the white building in the distance to the left of BLT is the roof of Space Mountain, correct? Some were reporting that it is the castle.



It was a different picture that seemed to show the castle spire over the GF building.  I think it was from a higher floor and probably the last room at the end of the building.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Candy Orlando said:


> I don't know if it's available over the internet. It does reference room #'s.



Would you be so kind to ramble a few of the 2 bedroom dedicated lake view room #'s that would potentially give me a view like *beachclub* posted from his 1 bedroom.(definitely toward the end of the building like his and on floor 3-6. 

If you don't want to be bothered, I understand. I would like to call and put a few room requests in, but with it being a new building, I am unfamiliar with what requests to make.

To those who have been there, would you think that requesting a high floor, closest to the Polynesian would put me where *beachclub's* room is??


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

wdrl said:


> Here is a link to the Condo Drawing document that DVD filed with the Orange County Comptroller on April 1, 2013:  https://officialrecords.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/myPdf.pdf?&parent=DOC1139S409
> 
> The Condo Drawing shows all six Grand Villas and all vacation homes on floors 1 through 4.  It doesn't show floors 5 and 6, but I think the room numbers follow the same numbering sequence as on the floors below.
> 
> Keep in mind the the front of the VGF building (the wing closest to the main entrance) is tapered on the top floors so floors 5 and 6 don't have the same number of vacation homes as on floors 2 through 4.



Is it just my computer, because I am unable to open the link


----------



## pciav

Dedicated 2-Bedrooms in that wing are designated xx18 and 2-Bedroom Lockoff's are xx14 & xx16 with 14 being the Studio and the End Unit and the 16 being the 1-Bedroom in the middle.

Looking at the picture above from room xx16,14 would be to the right and 18 to the left.

That link works but, the security certificate comes up as expired.  You probably can't open it do to a security setting in your browser.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

pciav said:


> Dedicated 2-Bedrooms in that wing are designated xx18 and 2-Bedroom Lockoff's are xx14 & xx16 with 14 being the Studio and the End Unit and the 16 being the 1-Bedroom in the middle.
> 
> Looking at the picture above from room xx16,14 would be to the right and 18 to the left.
> 
> That link works but, the security certificate comes up as expired.  You probably can't open it do to a security setting in your browser.



WOW!  thanks so much!


----------



## Candy Orlando

The first number is for the building. The second number is for the floor. The third and fourth number are for the villa. Starting beside the grand villa lake view is 1102 one bedroom, 1104 studio, 1106 two bedroom, 1108 one bedroom, 1110 studio, 1112 two bedroom. The side wing starting beside the foyer lake view is 1118 two bedroom, 1116 one bedroom, 1114 studio.


----------



## wdrl

I've put together some maps showing the villa layout by room number and View Category for VGF.  Click here to jump to the thread.



wdrl said:


> Here is a link to the Condo Drawing document that DVD filed with the Orange County Comptroller on April 1, 2013:  https://officialrecords.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/myPdf.pdf?&parent=DOC1139S409





Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Is it just my computer, because I am unable to open the link



It takes several seconds for the Condo Drawing document to load.  Be patient and it should load for you.


----------



## drpepr

We really enjoyed out stay in a dedicated 2 bed at VGF and are looking forward to going back.  But the bathroom setup could have been improved.  The toilet in the master bath should be private like at Kidani or BLT.  Instead it is right outside the shower and next to a sink.  We did miss the additional bathroom as well.


----------



## js

drpepr said:


> We really enjoyed out stay in a dedicated 2 bed at VGF and are looking forward to going back.  But the bathroom setup could have been improved.  The toilet in the master bath should be private like at Kidani or BLT.  Instead it is right outside the shower and next to a sink.  We did miss the additional bathroom as well.



Do you have any pictures to show us from the dedicated 2 bedroom.
I so hope to get a dedicated two bedroom/any view (or even lockoff 2 bedroom) for 8 nights in September.

I haven't seen any 2 bedroom photos yet though.

Thank you.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Booked my first 11-month owner's window reservation today for a 1BR in October 2014. Set my alarm and got it. 


We were bummed we couldn't get it for our February 2014 trip, especially as new owners, but we are excited to try BLT TPV next year, too.


----------



## DVC Mike

Woo hoo!

We checked into VGF today.


----------



## bjakmom

DVC Mike said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> We checked into VGF today.



YAY!  Pictures! Pictures! & Details! (Please)


----------



## DisVacationClubMommy

Yes pictures!  We check in a week from today!!!


----------



## disneyfan61

We just bought last month while we were at Disney. It was spur of the moment. We bought 150 points & have a trip booked for May!! Cannot wait! Love this thread.


----------



## disneyfan61

js said:


> Do you have any pictures to show us from the dedicated 2 bedroom.
> I so hope to get a dedicated two bedroom/any view (or even lockoff 2 bedroom) for 8 nights in September.
> 
> I haven't seen any 2 bedroom photos yet though.
> 
> Thank you.



If you like the different Disney pages on Facebook they have shown tours of all the studios, 1 Bdrm & 2 Bdrm GFV.


----------



## katiekomo

We're in! 

Paid up and signed the contract this weekend! Look out Grand Floridian, Team Katiekomo is moving in*! (*well, at least for 7 days/year during the next 50...)


----------



## js

disneyfan61 said:


> If you like the different Disney pages on Facebook they have shown tours of all the studios, 1 Bdrm & 2 Bdrm GFV.



Thank you. I do not have FB. If you put a link would I still see it?

Thanks again so much!


----------



## DVC Mike

bjakmom said:


> YAY!  Pictures! Pictures! & Details! (Please)



Here is the front of VGF.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Thank you Mike!!!


----------



## DenLo

DVC Mike said:


> Here is the front of VGF.



First head-on front door shot I've seen of VGF.  Thanks Mike.  It does look fabulous.  

Do you like your room?


----------



## DVC Mike

DenLo said:


> First head-on front door shot I've seen of VGF.  Thanks Mike.  It does look fabulous.
> 
> Do you like your room?



Yes, we do. Very nice!


----------



## DVC Sue

We bought a small-ish contract (150 pts) and are super excited!! We have a lake view studio booked for May. Is it true that you can see the Electric Light Parade from the Lake View rooms?


----------



## Webberpl

We were on the Disney Fantasy and decided to buy in DVC and bought points at VGF... The ink on our contracts is still wet... however I was already disappointed not to be able to get a room for next March Spring break week... I realize it's a bit quick.   Instead we will be staying at AKV in a 2bedroom lockoff..(we are a family of 6)


We haven't been to WDW in 5 years.. I don't remember anything about it  
But I am sure we will stop in at OUR property at VGF to get a tour when we're visiting in March.

So is it advisable to book the VGF at 11 months out?  We are doing a cruise December 2014.  and thought maybe stay at VGF the night before. (or after).

I'm just overwhelmed learning all the abbreviations


----------



## DVC Mike

Webberpl said:


> We were on the Disney Fantasy and decided to buy in DVC and bought points at VGF.



Congrats!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Webberpl said:


> We were on the Disney Fantasy and decided to buy in DVC and bought points at VGF... The ink on our contracts is still wet... however I was already disappointed not to be able to get a room for next March Spring break week... I realize it's a bit quick.   Instead we will be staying at AKV in a 2bedroom lockoff..(we are a family of 6)  We haven't been to WDW in 5 years.. I don't remember anything about it  But I am sure we will stop in at OUR property at VGF to get a tour when we're visiting in March.  So is it advisable to book the VGF at 11 months out?  We are doing a cruise December 2014.  and thought maybe stay at VGF the night before. (or after).  I'm just overwhelmed learning all the abbreviations



We had the same problem when we bought in October. Not able to get the last week in February (staying at Bay lake Tower). I would definitely book at 11 months. We got our October 2014 1BR stay with no problems at 11 months. Good luck!


----------



## lah3hh

Webberpl said:


> We were on the Disney Fantasy and decided to buy in DVC and bought points at VGF... The ink on our contracts is still wet... however I was already disappointed not to be able to get a room for next March Spring break week... I realize it's a bit quick.   Instead we will be staying at AKV in a 2bedroom lockoff..(we are a family of 6)
> 
> 
> We haven't been to WDW in 5 years.. I don't remember anything about it
> But I am sure we will stop in at OUR property at VGF to get a tour when we're visiting in March.
> 
> So is it advisable to book the VGF at 11 months out?  We are doing a cruise December 2014.  and thought maybe stay at VGF the night before. (or after).
> 
> I'm just overwhelmed learning all the abbreviations




First off congratulations on your DVC purchase!  I hope you learn to love it as much as we have enjoyed ours!!

Since VGF is the newest resort just opening on 10/23 I think most of us do not have a 'trending' feel for how this property will book.  Right now a lot of DVC'ers are trying to book here whether they own VGF or not because it is new.  The property is still in a very active selling period so that affects booking as well.  I would say in general any resort you have as a home resort is worth booking within your advantage booking window (11 to 8 months out) before the 7 month mark when ALL DVC members can book.  

Good luck and give yourself time and patience to learn all of this lingo!


----------



## Finkelly

Just joined thread.  Trying to skim and catch up.  A little more reading to do. We bought some points at VGF when first offered.  Then when the booking window opened for our time frame we tried to get a room for 5 nights this saturday 11/23.  Non peek and I was on first thing in the morning and was still not able.  Put on a wait list and booked Animal Kindgom instead.  3 days ago our request went through and we are in a one bedroom at Grand Floridian. We are sooo excited!  Trying to find maps of the grounds and an activity sheet for things that are going on.  I can't even find a picture of the pool and slide but still looking. The room views and room number info those of you posted has been great!  Thanks everyone.  I will also load photos , maps and room pictures as well once we come back.


----------



## Andrew015

Webberpl said:


> We were on the Disney Fantasy and decided to buy in DVC and bought points at VGF... The ink on our contracts is still wet... however I was already disappointed not to be able to get a room for next March Spring break week... I realize it's a bit quick.   Instead we will be staying at AKV in a 2bedroom lockoff..(we are a family of 6)
> 
> 
> We haven't been to WDW in 5 years.. I don't remember anything about it
> But I am sure we will stop in at OUR property at VGF to get a tour when we're visiting in March.
> 
> So is it advisable to book the VGF at 11 months out?  We are doing a cruise December 2014.  and thought maybe stay at VGF the night before. (or after).
> 
> I'm just overwhelmed learning all the abbreviations



Webberpl  Please dont take this the wrong way (this is only meant to help you), but if the ink is still wet and you are still within your 30 day cancellation period, perhaps you should reconsider your recent DVC purchase.      Theres a few things in your post that were alarming to me, and make me wonder if DVC is really right for you and your family.    First off, you mention that you havent been to WDW in roughly 5 years.    So my first question to you is this:   Is this your normal frequency for visiting Disney?   If so, then I can tell you that DVC is really not a good fit for your vacation habits.   You would be much better off paying for a normal room at any Disney resort every fifth year as opposed to buying into DVC.      DVC only makes good financial sense to folks who travel to Disney at least once every two years.    If this doesnt describe you and your vacation habits, then you may want to rescind your offer.       Also of note, your new purchase into VGF will last you until 2064.     You really need to understand this as a long-term financial commitment  annual (rising) maintenance fees, annual (rising) airfare to and from Disney, annual (rising) park tickets, food, etc.  all of which you are locked into for the next 50 years!    If youre not comfortable with this notion, then I suggest backing out NOW.    

Secondly, you purchased your DVC interest aboard a Disney cruise ship.   While theres nothing wrong with this, a few things need to be said about it.    Were you planning on making a DVC purchase aboard the cruise ship, or were you convinced by the sales staff while on board your magical cruise?     DVC Sales aboard the cruise ships tend to be a little high pressured, and unless they were offering some incentive to purchase on board like free park admission (I dont believe they are at the moment), then theres no advantage to purchasing on-board the ship.    If you were caught up in the moment and all of the "pixie dust", it wouldnt be the end of the world to call your guide and cancel the purchase while you research DVC further and consider other options.     

You might ask, What are my other options?      If you werent already aware, there is a second-hand market for DVC purchases known as resale.   Many folks on these boards  myself included  have purchased  DVC through a resale broker rather than directly through Disney.    There are pros and cons to purchasing through resale (and MANY, MANY threads on the purchasing DVC forum dedicated to the topic), but in my opinion, the pros far outweigh the cons.    The main advantages to purchasing through resale are the price difference and the ability to choose any DVC home resort you want.    My contract @ Villas Wilderness Lodge was purchased two years ago @ $50/point.    Since then, prices have crept up a bit, but I would say the average DVC selling price via resale is probably around $80/point (this largely depends on the Home Resort).    This is a huge savings vs buying direct @ $150/point, and you are not locked in to only two home resort options.    If you "have to have" VGF, then there's not much available yet in the way of re-sale, and buying direct is probably going to be the only option until more re-sale contracts become available.  

Lastly, if you bought while on a Disney Cruise,  this tells me that you might plan on using your DVC points for cruises.   Your guide probably didnt tell you this, but the use of DVC points towards a Disney Cruise is NOT a good use of your points (financially speaking).   If you convert DVC Points to cash, you will quickly find out that you would be FAR better off to pay cash for your Disney cruises than to use DVC Points.   By and large, your best bang for your buck with DVC is to use your points at the various DVC resorts.     If part of the reason for your purchase was because of the ability to use your points towards cruises and/or other non-Disney destinations (i.e. trading into RSI, Disney Collection destinations, etc.), then this should be a warning to reconsider your options.    

Sorry to be a downer - once again  that is not my intent.   I see that you only have 4 posts thus far on DISBoards, and am really just trying to help you understand DVC a little better.    Perhaps you already know these things, and perhaps DVC is a good fit for you and your family.   But from what I read in your previous post, Im not convinced of that, and I'm hoping that I can help you to avoid a case of buyer's remorse.


----------



## soulmates

beachclub said:


> Currently at GFV for 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view. Though people have been reporting that there should have been a second bath made they are missing the fact that the layout of these one bedrooms is just plain awesome. All of the other villa resorts should be converted to this layout, iMHO....loving it here..Its so peaceful and quiet...On the balcony you can hear the BGM music playing on the walking path, pretty nice.
> One downer, if you are a light sleeper..be prepared to be woken by boat horns...Never dawned on me that this could happen..
> From my room, 1316 you can see the fireworks, only the high ones to the left of the photo you see here, they are partially blocked.
> Its a great view though..they gave us the perfect room,,,I look to the rooms to the left and they are all trying to get a glimpse of the fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP5734 by sunshinemagnolia, on Flickr



Boat Horns? And THIS is why we always travel with our sound machine. If we have noisy neighbors, are next to elevators etc. we never hear a thing


----------



## js

soulmates said:


> Boat Horns? And THIS is why we always travel with our sound machine. If we have noisy neighbors, are next to elevators etc. we never hear a thing



I found the same thing happens when we book at 2 bedroom at Boardwalk.
We start hearing the horns early in the morning (well at least early for us LOL).


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm not the poster you intended this answer for, Andrew - but I really appreciate that you took the time to post this info.  It has truly helped me!
Thank you.



Andrew015 said:


> Webberpl  Please dont take this the wrong way (this is only meant to help you), but if the ink is still wet and you are still within your 30 day cancellation period, perhaps you should reconsider your recent DVC purchase.      Theres a few things in your post that were alarming to me, and make me wonder if DVC is really right for you and your family.    First off, you mention that you havent been to WDW in roughly 5 years.    So my first question to you is this:   Is this your normal frequency for visiting Disney?   If so, then I can tell you that DVC is really not a good fit for your vacation habits.   You would be much better off paying for a normal room at any Disney resort every fifth year as opposed to buying into DVC.      DVC only makes good financial sense to folks who travel to Disney at least once every two years.    If this doesnt describe you and your vacation habits, then you may want to rescind your offer.       Also of note, your new purchase into VGF will last you until 2064.     You really need to understand this as a long-term financial commitment  annual (rising) maintenance fees, annual (rising) airfare to and from Disney, annual (rising) park tickets, food, etc.  all of which you are locked into for the next 50 years!    If youre not comfortable with this notion, then I suggest backing out NOW.
> 
> Secondly, you purchased your DVC interest aboard a Disney cruise ship.   While theres nothing wrong with this, a few things need to be said about it.    Were you planning on making a DVC purchase aboard the cruise ship, or were you convinced by the sales staff while on board your magical cruise?     DVC Sales aboard the cruise ships tend to be a little high pressured, and unless they were offering some incentive to purchase on board like free park admission (I dont believe they are at the moment), then theres no advantage to purchasing on-board the ship.    If you were caught up in the moment and all of the "pixie dust", it wouldnt be the end of the world to call your guide and cancel the purchase while you research DVC further and consider other options.
> 
> You might ask, What are my other options?      If you werent already aware, there is a second-hand market for DVC purchases known as resale.   Many folks on these boards  myself included  have purchased  DVC through a resale broker rather than directly through Disney.    There are pros and cons to purchasing through resale (and MANY, MANY threads on the purchasing DVC forum dedicated to the topic), but in my opinion, the pros far outweigh the cons.    The main advantages to purchasing through resale are the price difference and the ability to choose any DVC home resort you want.    My contract @ Villas Wilderness Lodge was purchased two years ago @ $50/point.    Since then, prices have crept up a bit, but I would say the average DVC selling price via resale is probably around $80/point (this largely depends on the Home Resort).    This is a huge savings vs buying direct @ $150/point, and you are not locked in to only two home resort options.    If you "have to have" VGF, then there's not much available yet in the way of re-sale, and buying direct is probably going to be the only option until more re-sale contracts become available.
> 
> Lastly, if you bought while on a Disney Cruise,  this tells me that you might plan on using your DVC points for cruises.   Your guide probably didnt tell you this, but the use of DVC points towards a Disney Cruise is NOT a good use of your points (financially speaking).   If you convert DVC Points to cash, you will quickly find out that you would be FAR better off to pay cash for your Disney cruises than to use DVC Points.   By and large, your best bang for your buck with DVC is to use your points at the various DVC resorts.     If part of the reason for your purchase was because of the ability to use your points towards cruises and/or other non-Disney destinations (i.e. trading into RSI, Disney Collection destinations, etc.), then this should be a warning to reconsider your options.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer - once again  that is not my intent.   I see that you only have 4 posts thus far on DISBoards, and am really just trying to help you understand DVC a little better.    Perhaps you already know these things, and perhaps DVC is a good fit for you and your family.   But from what I read in your previous post, Im not convinced of that, and I'm hoping that I can help you to avoid a case of buyer's remorse.


----------



## Andrew015

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm not the poster you intended this answer for, Andrew - but I really appreciate that you took the time to post this info.  It has truly helped me!
> Thank you.



I'm glad to hear that, Gretchen


----------



## BCV23

Finkelly said:


> Just joined thread.  Trying to skim and catch up.  A little more reading to do. We bought some points at VGF when first offered.  Then when the booking window opened for our time frame we tried to get a room for 5 nights this saturday 11/23.  Non peek and I was on first thing in the morning and was still not able.  Put on a wait list and booked Animal Kindgom instead.  3 days ago our request went through and we are in a one bedroom at Grand Floridian. We are sooo excited!  Trying to find maps of the grounds and an activity sheet for things that are going on.  I can't even find a picture of the pool and slide but still looking. The room views and room number info those of you posted has been great!  Thanks everyone.  I will also load photos , maps and room pictures as well once we come back.



Don't know if you still need a map and photos but here is a thread with both from the resorts forum:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3158488

Lots of friendly and helpful GF fans on that thread. Don't hesitate to ask any questions. Congrats on your VGF purchase and have a Grand first stay.


----------



## DisneyFanKim

My husband and I just bought points here and can't wait to stay here for the first time next November!!


----------



## angey77

Just returned from a wonderful 7-night stay in studio 1415 and LOVED it. Our studio was on the corner and from our balcony we could see all the way from CR to the GF fitness center, and this was standard view! 75% of our view was water! We could hear the luau at night very clearly, made me want a Lapu Lapu in the room. We watched so many weddings coming and going also, it was beautiful. So nice to sit on the balcony in the morning and only see and hear the monorail as it glided past.
I don't know if it's because it's new or the staff is always going to be this great, but CMs there were so friendly and went above and beyond to help with any request (like hunting down a screw driver to free a truck from its packaging that we bought at Test Track for our son). Even the CMs installing the Christmas decor were chatty and nice.
And I can't say enough about the room. Yeah, the bathroom locks stunk (and we hear they are changing those out), but we loved it so much that we added on to our current membership! Yay! We did a small add-on so we can stay one week every other year, but with points coming to is in a few days with a December UY, we will be back Dec. 2014!
I don't get the complaining about the bathrooms either. In the studio alone, two people can bathe/shower at the same time in complete privacy. What a time saver!


----------



## boxer

angey77 said:


> Just returned from a wonderful 7-night stay in studio 1415 and LOVED it. Our studio was on the corner and from our balcony we could see all the way from CR to the GF fitness center, and this was standard view! 75% of our view was water! We could hear the luau at night very clearly, made me want a Lapu Lapu in the room. We watched so many weddings coming and going also, it was beautiful. So nice to sit on the balcony in the morning and only see and hear the monorail as it glided past.
> I don't know if it's because it's new or the staff is always going to be this great, but CMs there were so friendly and went above and beyond to help with any request (like hunting down a screw driver to free a truck from its packaging that we bought at Test Track for our son). Even the CMs installing the Christmas decor were chatty and nice.
> And I can't say enough about the room. Yeah, the bathroom locks stunk (and we hear they are changing those out), but we loved it so much that we added on to our current membership! Yay! We did a small add-on so we can stay one week every other year, but with points coming to is in a few days with a December UY, we will be back Dec. 2014!
> I don't get the complaining about the bathrooms either. In the studio alone, two people can bathe/shower at the same time in complete privacy. What a time saver!



Glad to hear the great views from the Studio's, since that is where we will be staying at our first VGF visit.  We bought into VGF a couple weeks ago, and we also noticed how helpful, and the sheer amount, of CM's there are at the Grand.  We have never been big 'GF fans', but after walking the grounds and hanging out for an afternoon, we fell in love with it.  

I absolutely cannot wait to stay next year.


----------



## shortypots

Our trip is coming up in a little over 2 weeks and we are splitting it between standard 1bd and a lake view 1 bd. If the standard views are that good, might just have to try that out more often and save the points! 

So looking forward to our trip! Last time we went, we had the family with us so was a little more hurried than we like. Trying out MyMagic and Fast pass + for the second time and looking forward to it.


----------



## kittyab

Question about the Studio's:  I know there is a micro wave & mini fridge, but is there plates, cups & cutlery? How about a toaster? Is there a full coffee pot or a mini one?

Thanks!


----------



## angey77

kittyab said:


> Question about the Studio's:  I know there is a micro wave & mini fridge, but is there plates, cups & cutlery? How about a toaster? Is there a full coffee pot or a mini one?  Thanks!



There are paper plates and bowls, along with individually wrapped plastic utensils. Toaster and a full coffee pot. They give you one pot's worth of both regular and decaf pods upon check in and on towel/trash days. There's also a can and bottle opener in the cabinet, along with glasses and coffee mugs.


----------



## kittyab

Does any one know if we get a discount on the dining plans?


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> Does any one know if we get a discount on the dining plans?



No discount for DDP but no holiday up charge. TIW is $100 for DVC.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

disneynutz said:


> No discount for DDP but no holiday up charge. TIW is $100 for DVC.
> 
> Bill



Sorry, I am new... What is upcharge? and what is TIW?


----------



## boxer

kittyab said:


> Sorry, I am new... What is upcharge? and what is TIW?



TIW=Tables in Wonderland discount.  20% off Food and Drinks at the listed resturants.  Alot of people say it is actually better than the DDP.


----------



## kittyab

boxer said:


> TIW=Tables in Wonderland discount.  20% off Food and Drinks at the listed restaurants.  Alot of people say it is actually better than the DDP.



What are the listed restaurants? 

I wouldn't go with the deluxe dining plan anyway, I would use the regular dining plan.


----------



## kittyab

kittyab said:


> What are the listed restaurants?
> 
> I wouldn't go with the deluxe dining plan anyway, I would use the regular dining plan.



I found it:

http://tablesinwonderland.com/


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> What are the listed restaurants?
> 
> I wouldn't go with the deluxe dining plan anyway, I would use the regular dining plan.



You can Google for the list and also more info on the DDP.

 Bill


----------



## boxer

kittyab said:


> What are the listed restaurants?
> 
> I wouldn't go with the deluxe dining plan anyway, I would use the regular dining plan.



DDP (that I mentioned above) is the regular dining plan (1CS, 1TS).......the DxDP is the Disney Deluxe Plan.


----------



## kittyab

I know we get a discount on some merchandise.  What merchandise?

How about tours & special events?   Do we get a discount on that too?


----------



## chalee94

kittyab said:


> I know we get a discount on some merchandise.  What merchandise?
> 
> How about tours & special events?   Do we get a discount on that too?



yes, but it can change.  you'd need to sign in to your DVC member account and go to the "perks" section to see what is offered at this time.


----------



## kittyab

I found the perks for 2013.   I am not seeing much difference between the regular dining plan then the discount.  Plus the discount is only for a few places at the parks.

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...formembers/perks/PortablePerks-WDW-122912.pdf


----------



## kittyab

I know this sounds silly..... coffee supplies, do they provide filters, sugar, and creamer/coffee whitener?


----------



## boxer

There is no discount on the Dining Plan (DDP or DxDP)....the discount comes from the TIW card--that a lot of people think works better than the DDP.  Basically, you get 20% off your entire bill of food AND drinks.  Plus, this is a percentage off the food you 'want' to order, rather than what DDP tells you to (I don't like ordering desserts, but you feel like you have to on DDP).

I've only used DDP in all my trips, but now as a DVC owner, I may opt to try the TIW card.  Plus I think the card is good for like (15) months, or something like that.


----------



## kittyab

I dont think I will go with the TIW card.  I think I will stick with the basic meal plan.

I have noticed some of the restaurants have dropped off the list for the meal plan.


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> I dont think I will go with the TIW card.  I think I will stick with the basic meal plan.
> 
> I have noticed some of the restaurants have dropped off the list for the meal plan.



Disney modifies the DDP each year to increase their profit. Restaurants come and go, snacks are decreased, mug added, price increased.

We don't see the value in the plan any longer and since we stay in 1 bedroom villas, we cook some of our meals to save money for other things.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

disneynutz said:


> Disney modifies the DDP each year to increase their profit. Restaurants come and go, snacks are decreased, mug added, price increased.
> 
> We don't see the value in the plan any longer and since we stay in 1 bedroom villas, we cook some of our meals to save money for other things.
> 
> Bill



http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...alog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2014Dining.pdf

You get 2 meals & 1 snack a day

Quick serve dining plan:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/m...altDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2014QuickService.pdf


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...alog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2014Dining.pdf
> 
> You get 2 meals & 1 snack a day
> 
> Quick serve dining plan:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/m...altDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2014QuickService.pdf



Originally you got an appetizer with the TS credit, a QS credit, 2 snacks all for $39.99 for adults.

With the current price, after using menus to compare our OOP cost to the DDP cost, OOP is a cheaper for us.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

disneynutz said:


> originally you got an appetizer with the ts credit, a qs credit, 2 snacks all for $39.99 for adults.
> 
> With the current price, after using menus to compare our oop cost to the ddp cost, oop is a cheaper for us.
> 
> Bill



oop?


----------



## kittyab

Oh Out of pocket....

We decided on our next visit the Deluxe plan is more then we need, we will go with the regular dining plan.   You just dont get enough of a discount with the card for me.


----------



## kittyab

With the regular dining plan you get 1 entrée, drink & desert with each meal.  Which is fine with my family. I found the appetizers were either going to waste or we filled up on them and had no room for dinner.

I guess you just have to add it all up and see what makes the most sense.


----------



## rkold

As we go several times a year, we tend to do TiW now.  Since it's $100 for membership it doesn't take long to make up the purchase price.  We've done the DDP and I think the regular DP once and in the end, I just don't like them, they're too much food. ^_^;;  I want to stress, I consider myself a decent eater too, but both plans are so much food, particularly when you are trying to get your monies worth.  I like TiW, because I can order what I want and don't feel obligated to get dessert and instead can get an appetizer or nothing at all but a main course.


----------



## kittyab

We dont plan on going to DWD every year.  More like every other year.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

rkold said:


> As we go several times a year, we tend to do TiW now.  Since it's $100 for membership it doesn't take long to make up the purchase price.  We've done the DDP and I think the regular DP once and in the end, I just don't like them, they're too much food. ^_^;;  I want to stress, I consider myself a decent eater too, but both plans are so much food, particularly when you are trying to get your monies worth.  I like TiW, because I can order what I want and don't feel obligated to get dessert and instead can get an appetizer or nothing at all but a main course.




Agreed.  We did the DxDP several times when it was much cheaper.  We would have breakfast and then use two dinning points at a signature for dinner.  While on the DxDP, or DDP, you think you save, but consider that each person doesn't generally order and eat an app, entree and desert, each.    With TIW, you order only what you want, and get 20% off your total bill including alcohol.  I think you break even at around 500 spent.  We leave Sat, with a party of 7.  The 20% will add up quickly.  We plan on 4 one week trips, this year so our TIW will get its fair share of use!   

Take a look at Dads Guide to WDW.  He has a good break down on whether the dinning plans are worth it.  He also has a calculator so you can see if you're really saving anything.


----------



## kittyab

I agree the deluxe plan is too much that is why we will with the basic dining plan.  With the basic plan you get one quick serve, and one table service dinner.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

We eat in our rooms enough that we have maybe one snack/coffee and one meal at most per day--we get cereal & eggs and sometimes even pancakes for breakfast, easy healthy lunches like pasta salads with chicken etc.... oh now I am getting excited about menu planning for February. All that said, I do know that the dining plans in my estimation leave you with way too much food and virtually no savings. If we are ever going to spend $500+ for sure on food, we'll get TIW because we do spend on alcohol as well. 

BUT BACK TO THE VGF point... I'm wondering about room requests! Anyone have a particularly great standard one bedroom?

Our window for room requests just opened.  If you've been there, would you recommend upper floor? Only request choices online are Upper floor, Lower Floor, Ground Floor, Near Lobby. We would love to maximize the view!


----------



## kittyab

Now for us, we prefer to have a quick breakfast in the room but have lunch & dinner at the parks.   I find that TIW, does not include all the restaurants the meal plan does.

When we go to Disney we like to eat 

We hit the Wal-mart for Alcohol for the room, much cheaper!   We even pick up a case of water so we can take water with us in the parks.


----------



## shortypots

So excited! I leave tomorrow for 2 nights in a standard 1bd, and 5 nights in a lakeview 1bd right after. We figured we would test out both to see which we like better. I am sure we will like the lake view better, but it will be one of those do we like it xxx # of pts more! haha


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can't wait to hear all about both, shortypots!


----------



## kittyab

Does anyone know if the laundry areas are coin operated?  (no the ones in the rooms obliviously!)


----------



## DVC Mike

kittyab said:


> Does anyone know if the laundry areas are coin operated?  (no the ones in the rooms obliviously!)



The washers and dryers are free.  You can use coins to buy detergent, bleach, etc.


----------



## lovegrumpy

We finally caved and bought. The Grand is are home. Can't wait to finally stay we just need to find a time.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Whoohoo!!! Welcome Home! 

We are staying for the first time in Feb--cannot wait!


----------



## shortypots

Staying at the VGF currently and totally loving our stay. Stayed in a 1bd Standard the first 2 nights and the other 5 in Lake view. Must say the lake view isn't blowing me away. Our standard view was 1517 and we loved the view of the wedding chapel/monorail/golf course. Since the difference in pts is so drastic, think we will stick with Standard view until we get a bad one  

Don't get me wrong, the lake view is nice, but preferred our standard view for fewer points. 

Will post pics when I return.


----------



## shortypots

pics from Standard view and just general pics of the room itself. Didn't bother taking those twice.





































Will try to upload the lake view ones shortly.


----------



## shortypots

Oh! I also have a major complaint about the pool area... There is NO HOT TUB! You have to schlep all the way over to the main pool area to get a hot tub. Not happy at all! And please do not tell me it is because we have tubs in our rooms because frankly, they are not hot tubs with powerful jets. I sat in the tub with rather achy muscles from running up the stairs at Blizzard beach on Saturday and my legs were killing me, the tub did absolutely nothing for it. I will be making sure I comment to disney about that oversight.


----------



## kittyab

Nice photos!   

Does any one have photos of the Deluxe Studios?


----------



## nabi

shortypots said:


> Oh! I also have a major complaint about the pool area... There is NO HOT TUB! You have to schlep all the way over to the main pool area to get a hot tub. Not happy at all! And please do not tell me it is because we have tubs in our rooms because frankly, they are not hot tubs with powerful jets. I sat in the tub with rather achy muscles from running up the stairs at Blizzard beach on Saturday and my legs were killing me, the tub did absolutely nothing for it. I will be making sure I comment to disney about that oversight.


 anyone with pool pictures? I will NOT be informing the girls that is a wedding pavilion...we're old school and pay for weddings, but Disney weddings are costly! Nice though.


----------



## kittyab

I found some pool photos here:

http://www.expedia.ca/Orlando-Hotels-Disneys-Grand-Floridian-Resort-Spa.h19158.Hotel-Information?&chkin=26/12/2013&chkout=27/12/2013&rm1=a2&icmcid=TRIPA.Expedia_CA-I_B13.10568.A.AAT1-LA&icmdtl=UrN-FwreAoAAAGCwS0kAAAAQ.19158.HtRwewA.A.T.120303.ch.2589.34515.en_CA..&eapid=31170-4&mctc=9&evar34=2783.0


----------



## kittyab

Does anyone know if the Deluxe Studio's have a bath tub or just a shower stall?


----------



## DVC Mike

kittyab said:


> Does anyone know if the Deluxe Studio's have a bath tub or just a shower stall?



Studios have *both*.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the pics, shortypots!


----------



## nabi

kittyab said:


> I found some pool photos here]


  thanks


----------



## shortypots

My pleasure on the photos... I finally uploaded my lake view ones.
















Not saying the view wasn't nice, although would definitely be better without the construction on the Poly, but not sure it is worth 50 more pts for the week we typically stay.


----------



## chalee94

kittyab said:


> Does anyone know if the Deluxe Studio's have a bath tub or just a shower stall?



the bathroom has a sink and shower stall in one area separated by a door from the bathtub and toilet.


----------



## Bronte

Just got a standard view studio for Dec 28th !!!!
Can not believe my luck !!!  
Any photos of such a room ...
Any suggestions for room location requests ???


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you enjoyed your trip!

Your pics were BEAUFIFUL!

Will be trying for a 7 mos reservation for early Dec.2014 at VGF! I will be trying to reserve a standard view to conserve some points! Standard view of the wedding chapel/golfcourse will be FINE FOR US! CANNOT WAIT for our first WDW trip seeing the Christmas Decorations!! Yipee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debs Hill

Staying in a standard one bed view in July....will request high floor on the website but how/where can I make more specific requests?! Is there an e-mail address etc? 
Debs


----------



## jerseygal

Whenever I make requests, I just call MS and they note them!


----------



## disneynutz

Debs Hill said:


> Staying in a standard one bed view in July....will request high floor on the website but how/where can I make more specific requests?! Is there an e-mail address etc?
> Debs



We use the contact form on the member website.

In the past MS via phone has told us that they noted our requests when in fact they did not. I found this out by calling back later and verifying. I also had the resort one time show me the actual reservation as entered by MS and our request was not added even though MS had told me that they did.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

Is there a decent (large) gift shop at the GF?


----------



## Snurk71

kittyab said:
			
		

> Is there a decent (large) gift shop at the GF?



Ehhhh...

The main souvenir type shop (m mouse mercantile, or something like that) is upstairs next to where you get on/off the monorail. It's much better than BCV, but not as large as AKV or the CT.


----------



## mamaprincess

New GFV owner checking in!  I always said if they did DVC at GF I'd have to own and hubby agreed!  We visited the villas is November during our 1st no kids trip and fell in love.  Grand Floridian is soooo pretty!  We are currently booked in a studio over July 4th week.  I also plan on going over the holidays in 2014 and or maybe food and wine.


----------



## jerseygal

VGF looks so BEAUTIFUL!

Hoping to book a studio there first 2 weeks in Dec.2014 for a "no kids" trip!!!!!
Can't wait to see WDW with holiday decorations!


----------



## tidefan

Quick note. Our current room that we checked into yesterday, 1221, faces the back of the Porte Cochere, so our view is roof and wall.. I might put in a request to not have this room if you are booking a Std View.

Room itself is beautiful though


----------



## kittyab

We are planning a 2 week trip in 2015.  I cant decide if we should go in October/November or just come at Xmas time.

Which one is better?    My DD would love to go to the Halloween party but if we go at Xmas time she wont miss school.


----------



## angey77

kittyab said:


> We are planning a 2 week trip in 2015.  I cant decide if we should go in October/November or just come at Xmas time.  Which one is better?    My DD would love to go to the Halloween party but if we go at Xmas time she wont miss school.


  I prefer wdw at Christmas time but not during Christmas break. It's way too crowded! If you hit up the last week of October and spill into the first few days of November, you get both. The resorts are not yet decked out for Christmas, but the parks start putting up their decor in the days prior to Halloween. Personally, we found the week prior to thanksgiving last year to be ideal. Everything was completely decorated half way in and crowds were very low.


----------



## Nancy F

I can't believe I've missed this thread! I've been an owner since the first day VGF went on sale. We had our first stay there Dec 6TH in a LV Studio. Loved it. One thing that I didn't like was that there is only one nightstand. And of course it was on the hubby's side of the bed. So I made my own using the luggage rack. Worked great for holding my drink and Kindle at night. I just leaned it against the wall folded. Made a great shelf. 





Nancy


----------



## angey77

I get to book our second stay at VGF in 10 days for Dec. 2014. I love we received points for 2013 when we didn't buy until November. Well played, Disney.


----------



## kittyab

The reason why we are thinking of going at Xmas time.... my DD wont miss 2 weeks of school.


----------



## lovegrumpy

We just booked for Sept. It's just going to be us so were going to try and get someplace else at the 7 month mark. We would like for it to be the whole family the first time we stay.


----------



## kittyab

I think after the next vacation, we are going  Hawaii.


----------



## wdwlover25

Recently returned from our first VGF stay a couple weeks ago. Loved it!!  Had an awesome standard view room studio.  Booked October 2014 for MNSSHP.


----------



## kittyab

Anyone heard of DVC members getting additional FP picks?   They are discussing how they are doing away with the paper fp for the fp+ (wristbands).   You get 3 fp+ picks per day but suposedly you get extra fp+ picks if you are staying at the more expensive resorts.

I wonder if this applies to GF?


----------



## Missyrose

kittyab said:


> Anyone heard of DVC members getting additional FP picks?   They are discussing how they are doing away with the paper fp for the fp+ (wristbands).   You get 3 fp+ picks per day but suposedly you get extra fp+ picks if you are staying at the more expensive resorts.
> 
> I wonder if this applies to GF?


Everything in that thread is rumor. Disney has not instituted anything to that effect yet.


----------



## Disney On The Bayou

kittyab said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of DVC members getting additional FP picks?   They are discussing how they are doing away with the paper fp for the fp+ (wristbands).   You get 3 fp+ picks per day but suposedly you get extra fp+ picks if you are staying at the more expensive resorts.
> 
> I wonder if this applies to GF?



That's interesting... I stayed at the Swan earlier this week and had the 3 FP+.  Now at the GFV, today I was able to get 5 FP+, thought it was a FP+ glitch.


----------



## kittyab

Disney On The Bayou said:


> That's interesting... I stayed at the Swan earlier this week and had the 3 FP+.  Now at the GFV, today I was able to get 5 FP+, thought it was a FP+ glitch.



5!   That is awesome!   

We had three when we stayed at POR, we were pretty happy with it but I really planned the picks so they were close to one another and we were not zig zagging around.    I planned 3 days at MK & 3 days at Epcott.


----------



## tidefan

Disney On The Bayou said:


> That's interesting... I stayed at the Swan earlier this week and had the 3 FP+.  Now at the GFV, today I was able to get 5 FP+, thought it was a FP+ glitch.



We are at VGF now as well. We have only been able to have 3 per day...


----------



## jerseygal

I am hoping to book a studio at VGF early December! Looks BEAUTIFUL and I am looking forward to it!

How are you enjoying it?

Ok...Make us all envious, haha! Up in the east, major snowstorm "snarling" the entire NYC metro area with temps dropping tonight to low single digits?

What is the temp down in Orlando now?  Hope you are enjoying your vaca!


----------



## yolie912

wdwlover25 said:


> Recently returned from our first VGF stay a couple weeks ago. Loved it!!  Had an awesome standard view room studio.  Booked October 2014 for MNSSHP.



Nice... Can you tell us the location?


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> I am hoping to book a studio at VGF early December! Looks BEAUTIFUL and I am looking forward to it!
> 
> How are you enjoying it?
> 
> Ok...Make us all envious, haha! Up in the east, major snowstorm "snarling" the entire NYC metro area with temps dropping tonight to low single digits?
> 
> What is the temp down in Orlando now?  Hope you are enjoying your vaca!



We are in single digits, with -14 predicted after a new storm hits us on Sunday!

We 're looking for a 3 night stay in the middle of December this year!


----------



## jerseygal

Looking to book a studio first two weeks of December for 4 nights...

Can't wait for our first "childless" trip in many, many years!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## tidefan

jerseygal said:


> I am hoping to book a studio at VGF early December! Looks BEAUTIFUL and I am looking forward to it!
> 
> How are you enjoying it?
> 
> Ok...Make us all envious, haha! Up in the east, major snowstorm "snarling" the entire NYC metro area with temps dropping tonight to low single digits?
> 
> What is the temp down in Orlando now?  Hope you are enjoying your vaca!



Believe it or not, it's in the upper 30's with a wind chill around freezing...

VGF is growing on me. I'll post a review when we get back. Great customer service.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tidefan said:


> Believe it or not, it's in the upper 30's with a wind chill around freezing...
> 
> VGF is growing on me. I'll post a review when we get back. Great customer service.



Sounds like the weather we had over Marathon weekend, 2010!  This was up near Jacksonville FL...we drove from WDW to look at possible developments to retire in!






We did Pirate and Pals firework cruise and there was ice on the Contemporary's dock!


----------



## wdwlover25

yolie912 said:


> Nice... Can you tell us the location?


  4th floor...  # 1405. Nice view... Covered walkway / water feature / monorail on left -- main building / sand area surrounding pool on right.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Just in process of buying GF add on! Very excited! Does anyone know the hours of reception at the DVC building? Thanks!


----------



## Snurk71

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Just in process of buying GF add on! Very excited! Does anyone know the hours of reception at the DVC building? Thanks!



If you mean the concierge/check in desk, I think it's 7am-10pm.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Snurk71 said:


> If you mean the concierge/check in desk, I think it's 7am-10pm.


thank you!


----------



## jerseygal

From what I've read, such a VGF; SUCH A BEAUTIFUL PLACE!

Think we will try for a standard studio first 2 weeks of December for our first ever trip to WDW(four nights) during the Holiday season! What better way to really "get into" the Holiday spirit!

CANNOT WAIT! 2 DVC trips this yr...Aulani in May with the family, celebrating 31 wonderful years together and youngest sons high school graduation! Then  Dec. with hubbie in WDW! FUN, FUN...Think we deserve it...Youngest son will be tucked into college in Sept!!!! 

FEEL BLESSED! Miss my Dear Dad SO MUCH though! He would have been SO PROUD of his youngest grandson!!!!!!!
My Dad will be SURELY MISSED, but will be "cheering" for him anyway!

ENJOY YOUR ADD ON!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

New VGF Owner with very small add on contract of 27 points. Just had to tell someone!!!


----------



## Missyrose

Idreamodisney247 said:


> New VGF Owner with very small add on contract of 27 points. Just had to tell someone!!!



Congrats! That's an oddly small contract for VGF. Is this an every-three-years thing?


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Missyrose said:


> Congrats! That's an oddly small contract for VGF. Is this an every-three-years thing?


It's the best I could do right now without taking a loan. I will just book 1 night at 11 months out and SSR for the rest of the nights and try to get at least 2 nights a year at VGF as part of a split stay until I can get more pts.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Idreamodisney247 said:


> New VGF Owner with very small add on contract of 27 points. Just had to tell someone!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats!

VGF, Awesome place to have additional points!!!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!


Thank You!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

jerseygal said:


> Congrats!  VGF, Awesome place to have additional points!!!


Thank you. I think so too! I feel I was Victorian in a former life. I guess that is why I gravitate so heavily towards VGF and SSR!
I just want to know if anyone else out there purchased this small before with the same idea of booking 1 night at 11 months then trying to add more nights at 7 months. It seems odd, but I feel excited at the thought of getting a little VGF every year instead of waiting every three years.


----------



## kittyab

Yeah we bought enough points to go for one week a year in the studio in the time frame we prefer.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Missyrose said:


> Congrats! That's an oddly small contract for VGF. Is this an every-three-years thing?


Forgive me for not saying "Thank You"


----------



## kittyab

I saw in a video of the studio there were 2 closets.   Was one the hotwater tank or is there really 2 closets in the studio?


----------



## Idreamodisney247

kittyab said:


> Yeah we bought enough points to go for one week a year in the studio in the time frame we prefer.


That's wonderful. Have you gotten to go yet?


----------



## kittyab

Idreamodisney247 said:


> That's wonderful. Have you gotten to go yet?



No we signed up last month.   We decided to bank for now and go for 2 weeks in 2015.  By then we should be caught on the bills lol!

Hey does anyone know if there table & chairs on the balcony?


----------



## UGAFan0829

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Thank you. I think so too! I feel I was Victorian in a former life. I guess that is why I gravitate so heavily towards VGF and SSR! I just want to know if anyone else out there purchased this small before with the same idea of booking 1 night at 11 months then trying to add more nights at 7 months. It seems odd, but I feel excited at the thought of getting a little VGF every year instead of waiting every three years.



Congrats on your add-on! And I have to say that I totally agree with you on VGF and SSR...they are both our home resorts!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

kittyab said:


> Hey does anyone know if there table & chairs on the balcony?



Yes!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

UGAFan0829 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your add-on! And I have to say that I totally agree with you on VGF and SSR...they are both our home resorts!



Thank you!!!   
Still grinning from ear to ear. Never thought I would ever have the opportunity to call VGF home.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Our DVC guide called last night and we now own our add on at GF  yeah! First stay this October! My birthday  

Just curious why have so many folks bought 30 points add on does this work out a significant number?


----------



## kittyab

We initially just bought 100 points but we decided to add on 25 so we can have the studio for a week in the fall our fav time to go.   

I wonder how often they have specials to buy extra points?   Eventually I want enough points to go every year for 2 weeks at the studio.


----------



## Candy Orlando

We bought 4, 125 point contracts so we could stay in a studio for 4 weeks a year or in a one bedroom 2 weeks a year. I need to cook every day because of allergies so we will probably always stay in a one bedroom.

Our first VGF vacation was this past Dec and it was fabulous. My husband kept saying he didn't want to go home. The villa was beautiful. 

The pool was right outside the door. I got to see a bride and groom ride by in Cinderella's horse drawn carriage while we were sitting at the pool.

The CM's were so attentive and always greeted us with big smiles. We walked through the foyer quite often. They always asked if they could help us with anything. 

We will be back very soon for our 2nd week at the Grand!!!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Candy Orlando said:


> We bought 4, 125 point contracts so we could stay in a studio for 4 weeks a year or in a one bedroom 2 weeks a year. I need to cook every day because of allergies so we will probably always stay in a one bedroom.  Our first VGF vacation was this past Dec and it was fabulous. My husband kept saying he didn't want to go home. The villa was beautiful.  The pool was right outside the door. I got to see a bride and groom ride by in Cinderella's horse drawn carriage while we were sitting at the pool.  The CM's were so attentive and always greeted us with big smiles. We walked through the foyer quite often. They always asked if they could help us with anything.  We will be back very soon for our 2nd week at the Grand!!!


How absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Wow, would be a DREAM to have one or both sons get married there!

MUST BE BEAUTIFUL!

YOU NEVER KNOW....ELDEST SON, ALMOST 27 IS IN A SERIOUS RELATIONSHIP! HOPING!! "WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT FOR HIM" IS MY MOTTO!!!! HE IS THE "NAVIGATOR OF HIS BOAT" NOT MOM AND DAD ANYMORE!


----------



## Pixel Dust

We bought DVC here but won't stay until August. But we were able to do a tour on our last trip. Check out our trip report for photos of the lobby, studio (1204), one bedroom (1202) and Grand Villa (1201). http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50524878&posted=1#post50524878


----------



## sfibelko

We were on the Magic doing the trans-Atlantic (May 2013) and were lucky enough to be first group offered to purchase.  We actually became the 2 family to buy (one family had their closing an hour ahead of us) and picked up a guarantee week for week 52 in the deluxe studio lake view at Grand Floridian.  This is great for us, as you get to see both Christmas and New Years each year.  Spent our first trip there in Dec-Jan a few weeks back and it was positively fab.  Looking forward to Next year which is already set for 12/28 to 1/3/2015.  So very nice to have it auto booked and not have to worry about calling at the 11 month mark.

Did anyone else do the guarantee?  Are you loving it also.  At some point, I will probably rent a few of the years out, but have no idea how that will work with guarantee and renters usually wanting to change dates around.  Any advice?


----------



## Candy Orlando

We just finished our second trip to the Grand. We stayed in a one bedroom again for a week. 

The CM's really know how to pamper you. 

When we walk into our villa for the first time, on each trip, we are so excited because everything is so beautiful. 

I'm considering an add on so we can go three weeks a year in a one bedroom. 

We had so much fun relaxing at the Grand we didn't go to the parks as often as we usually do. There are so many things to do at this resort.


----------



## mamaprincess

Ecstatic owner here.  Just booked 4 nights at VGF in a standard studio with the hubby Dec. 28th through Jan 1st!  The Grand is the most magical area in WDW for the holidays.  We won' t be hitting the parks, just dining, enjoying the ambience and fireworks from Top of the world Lounge or Poly beach.  I am so excited because we never do a thing for New Years Eve.  It will be a great way to kick off the new year.


----------



## jerseygal

Sounds like a great trip for Christmas and New Years!

We are also looking to book a studio(lakeview though) for 4 nights during the first 2 weeks of December, just the two of us! CANNOT WAIT FOR SOME R&R!!!

Already know that the first 2 weeks of Dec are "in demand" for DVC members, so I will make sure to be on in at 7:59 and Keyed up ready to go!
Hope that it will be available at VGF! LOOKS AWESOME....CROSSING FINGERS AND TOES!


----------



## monique5

jerseygal said:


> Sounds like a great trip for Christmas and New Years!
> 
> We are also looking to book a studio(lakeview though) for 4 nights during the first 2 weeks of December, just the two of us! CANNOT WAIT FOR SOME R&R!!!
> 
> Already know that the first 2 weeks of Dec are "in demand" for DVC members, so I will make sure to be on in at 7:59 and Keyed up ready to go!
> Hope that it will be available at VGF! LOOKS AWESOME....CROSSING FINGERS AND TOES!



Just checking that VGF is not your home resort. Waiting on 7 month booking? Deluxe Studio LV  is booked the 1st 2 weeks of December except for 1 day hear & there. Also, Deluxe Studio Standard is booked through December 29, with some weekday exceptions week of December 7th & week of December 14. No weekends available in December for this studio category. Maybe cancellations or Waitlist.


----------



## Dasha Hermosilla

We just bought a 160 add on at VGF! We are planning our first trip there for February '15 for a couple nights for my sons 8th birthday. We toured the model when we were there last week and they were even better in person than all the pics I had seen.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

wdwlover25 said:
			
		

> Recently returned from our first VGF stay a couple weeks ago. Loved it!!  Had an awesome standard view room studio.  Booked October 2014 for MNSSHP.


I just bought my small VGF add on and i am so excited that I was able to book 2 nights in a standard view studio for my upcoming Easter trip. You seemed thrilled with your room. May I ask what your view was? Do you remember the room number?


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Adding some "Grand"eur to our SSR and BLT homes 

Stayed 12/13 . . .lovely!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Does anyone have any interior pictures of a dedicated 2 bedroom villa ? Can't seem to find any


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MelissaFromRI said:


> Does anyone have any interior pictures of a dedicated 2 bedroom villa ? Can't seem to find any



Yes - anything in particular?


----------



## MelissaFromRI

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes - anything in particular?



The second bedroom / bathroom


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MelissaFromRI said:


> The second bedroom / bathroom



From the second bedroom hall looking at sink next to shower (shower is to the right of the sink area).  






Second shower:






Looking out from inside shower:






The pocket door you see to the left of the sink above separates the shower and sink room from the bathtub/shower and toilet room:











From bedroom looking back down second bedroom hallway.  The closet is on the right of the hallway and the bathroom on the left.  











There is a writing desk at the end of the hall.  Around the corner to the right of that was the door into the bedroom which connected from the hallway by the entry.






And the whole sleeping area:


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Checking into a Standard 1 Br Saturday, any qs?


----------



## Candy Orlando

twinsouvenirs said:


> Checking into a Standard 1 Br Saturday, any qs?



We were there for a week in Dec and a week in Jan in a one bedroom. 

We were lucky to be at the Grand during bad New England weather for both trips. 

Now it's snowing here again and I wish I was in my happy place at the VGF. 

You will love the Villas. Have fun!!!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

KAT4DISNEY said:


> From the second bedroom hall looking at sink next to shower (shower is to the right of the sink area).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out from inside shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket door you see to the left of the sink above separates the shower and sink room from the bathtub/shower and toilet room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From bedroom looking back down second bedroom hallway.  The closet is on the right of the hallway and the bathroom on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a writing desk at the end of the hall.  Around the corner to the right of that was the door into the bedroom which connected from the hallway by the entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole sleeping area:



OMG...it's even better than I imagined 
Can't wait to try out my ownership


----------



## squee!! disney!!

princesscinderella said:


> It's $145 for current members.  I broke my 150 pts into three separate 50pt contracts so we could divide them between our three kids later on.



My parents just purchased three contracts of 120pts (or something like that) and will pass them on to my siblings and myself. they said the DVC guy said a lot of owners choose to do that.


----------



## kittyab

I keep seeing bathrobes in the closet...

Is that a standard item in all rooms including the studio?


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for posting! The pics are BEAUTIFUL!

Hope to get there one day! Maybe 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlovew

kittyab said:


> I keep seeing bathrobes in the closet...
> 
> Is that a standard item in all rooms including the studio?



They were in the studio we stayed in- now determining if they will be there in July when we stay again may depend on members and if they tend to take them- or if housekeeping checks and charges them for it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kittyab said:


> I keep seeing bathrobes in the closet...
> 
> Is that a standard item in all rooms including the studio?



Yes, they are supposed to be.  VGC and Aulani both have them too and Concierge at AKV.



jerseygal said:


> Thanks for posting! The pics are BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Hope to get there one day! Maybe 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## snowman

This is our new home resort. Took my wife to Disney for the first time....and she bought DVC while we were there. Happy Honeymoon for me!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

snowman said:


> This is our new home resort. Took my wife to Disney for the first time....and she bought DVC while we were there. Happy Honeymoon for me!


oh congrats! What a lovely start to your marriage


----------



## ree123

Just back from a beautiful week at VGF. We had a standard 1 bed which was amazing. All requests were met- early check in (entered room at noon) and higher floor.  Villa 1403.


----------



## ilovedisney104

Is a VGF studio room extremely hard to get at 11 months out when renting points? We are planning our trip for mid June next year and VGF is now one of top choices!


----------



## monique5

ilovedisney104 said:


> Is a VGF studio room extremely hard to get at 11 months out when renting points? We are planning our trip for mid June next year and VGF is now one of top choices!



Not sure about renting, but this is my home resort.... I was online @ 7am CST @ the 11 month mark daily for a week. I did get the studio, but some days @ 7am it was booked. Luckily, I had patience & needed a full week so it worked out. The 2nd day was booked @ 7:01am CST, but luckily when I checked on the 3rd day it was available.

Btw- I cancelled my last day & it was booked before my call ended.... I was checking online while talking to MS.


----------



## ilovedisney104

monique5 said:


> Not sure about renting, but this is my home resort.... I was online @ 7am CST @ the 11 month mark daily for a week. I did get the studio, but some days @ 7am it was booked. Luckily, I had patience & needed a full week so it worked out. The 2nd day was booked @ 7:01am CST, but luckily when I checked on the 3rd day it was available.  Btw- I cancelled my last day & it was booked before my call ended.... I was checking online while talking to MS.



Oh geez.. Thanks for the info. I guess that probably won't work out then. I'm planning on booking through a company and I don't know if they'd be willing to do that for me. I just wanted to stay near magic kingdom but the 1 bedroom villas are too pricey for the 4 of us! We may just have to book a moderate hotel.


----------



## monique5

ilovedisney104 said:


> Oh geez.. Thanks for the info. I guess that probably won't work out then. I'm planning on booking through a company and I don't know if they'd be willing to do that for me. I just wanted to stay near magic kingdom but the 1 bedroom villas are too pricey for the 4 of us! We may just have to book a moderate hotel.



Have you thought about BLT? It's the closest to MK.


----------



## monique5

ilovedisney104 said:


> Oh geez.. Thanks for the info. I guess that probably won't work out then. I'm planning on booking through a company and I don't know if they'd be willing to do that for me. I just wanted to stay near magic kingdom but the 1 bedroom villas are too pricey for the 4 of us! We may just have to book a moderate hotel.



Also, except studios, all the other categories are not that hard to get. For instance, for my week, week before Christmas, studios standard  view booked, lake view partially,  1 Bdrm & 2 Bdrm available.


----------



## ilovedisney104

monique5 said:


> Also, except studios, all the other categories are not that hard to get. For instance, for my week, week before Christmas, studios standard  view booked, lake view partially,  1 Bdrm & 2 Bdrm available.



Well we looked into BLT but I heard it was super small for 4 adults. It was actually our first choice until we heard that. We want to do a studio because it's cheaper! 1 bedrooms not really an option for us. I wish they were!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ilovedisney104 said:


> Is a VGF studio room extremely hard to get at 11 months out when renting points? We are planning our trip for mid June next year and VGF is now one of top choices!



If you're renting at 11 months for mid- June and are open to either lakeview or standard view at VGF I think it's likely to be available.  Not a definite but highly likely.


----------



## monique5

I am new to DVC. Thus will be my 1st DVC stay. I have made my room request with MS, I no requests are not guaranteed. So my question... At other Disney Resorts you could fax in a request about 7D before check-in, when tegu would start viewing room requests, special needs, etc. How does this work @ DVC Resorts? Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

monique5 said:


> I am new to DVC. Thus will be my 1st DVC stay. I have made my room request with MS, I no requests are not guaranteed. So my question... At other Disney Resorts you could fax in a request about 7D before check-in, when tegu would start viewing room requests, special needs, etc. How does this work @ DVC Resorts? Thanks!



We have been told that Disney no longer accepts faxed requests, they provided on-line check in for requests.

On-line check in doesn't really do much for DVC reservations and IMO isn't worth the effort. Using the contact form on the member website to make requests seems to work the best.

 Bill


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

monique5 said:


> I am new to DVC. Thus will be my 1st DVC stay. I have made my room request with MS, I no requests are not guaranteed. So my question... At other Disney Resorts you could fax in a request about 7D before check-in, when tegu would start viewing room requests, special needs, etc. How does this work @ DVC Resorts? Thanks!



Making requests with MS is the way DVC wants it to be done.


----------



## rosiegmendez

How comfortable are the sleeper sofas in the studio's at VGF?

We are thinking of booking a week there but would reconsider if the pull-out sofa bed is uncomfortable.

My daughter will have to sleep on it and want to make sure she wont be uncomfortable the whole time.

We recently stayed at a Residence Inn (I know, different than the GF but still) and the sofa sleeper was awful. You could feel every single coil.

TIA!


----------



## js

js said:


> Do you have any pictures to show us from the dedicated 2 bedroom.
> I so hope to get a dedicated two bedroom/any view (or even lockoff 2 bedroom) for 8 nights in September.
> 
> I haven't seen any 2 bedroom photos yet though.
> 
> Thank you.



Just wanted to come back and say that I was able to book my Dedicated 2 Bedroom, Standard View for September 20-27, 2014.  I really need one more night for 8 nights so have to call back tomorrow but for now, I have the week at least booked.  It will be four of us, my dh, ds-16 and my mom (and I) SO HAPPY.

I was going to get Lake View (that was also open) but I would be SOOO happy if we got a monorail view.  I would love watching it go by every day.

Im just happy I didn't have to borrow from next year since my dd, who will be 21 wants to go with her friend and us next year (and she is not coming in September since she is in college) although not sure where we will stay since she may want either monorail access or walking to DTD since she can now go to the clubs/bars.


----------



## bobbiwoz

js said:


> Just wanted to come back and say that I was able to book my Dedicated 2 Bedroom, Standard View for September 20-27, 2014.  I really need one more night for 8 nights so have to call back tomorrow but for now, I have the week at least booked.  It will be four of us, my dh, ds-16 and my mom (and I) SO HAPPY.
> 
> I was going to get Lake View (that was also open) but I would be SOOO happy if we got a monorail view.  I would love watching it go by every day.
> 
> Im just happy I didn't have to borrow from next year since my dd, who will be 21 wants to go with her friend and us next year (and she is not coming in September since she is in college) although not sure where we will stay since she may want either monorail access or walking to DTD since she can now go to the clubs/bars.



Good for you!  I'm glad you got your reservation!


----------



## js

bobbiwoz said:


> Good for you!  I'm glad you got your reservation!



Thanks SO much. I appreciate the good wishes 

Also, why do you suppose the 2 bedroom dedicated standard view as well as the lagoon view was available but
just bits and pieces of that week of the 2 bedroom lockoff? I wanted dedicated 2 bedroom so didn't care but just wondered
(is it less points? I didn't even think to look).
Thanks.


----------



## Candy Orlando

The studio portion of the two bedrooms go first because they are the studios that many people want. The one bedrooms are the other half of the lockoff two bedrooms.  

The lockoff two bedrooms are the same amount of points. You have to book them very close to 11 months.


----------



## js

Candy Orlando said:


> The studio portion of the two bedrooms go first because they are the studios that many people want. The one bedrooms are the other half of the lockoff two bedrooms.
> 
> The lockoff two bedrooms are the same amount of points. You have to book them very close to 11 months.



ahhhh, that makes a lot of sense.  So, they don't "group" the 2 bedroom lockoff as a 2 bedroom lock off, it is if the studio portion goes first then the full 2 bedroom is listed as not available for the date the studio is taken.
When someone books a studio, do the "regular" studios go first and then they take the inventory from the lockoff portions? Just wondering.

Also, wanted to add that I got my 8th night this morning! 
We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom, standard view for 8 nights from September 20-28.  Lagoon view was also open but I would have had to borrow a few points from next year and didn't want to take since we will be going back again in 2015.  It will be my mom and I for 4 days and then my dh and ds will meet us the rest of the trip 

Can't wait!


----------



## disneynutz

js said:


> ahhhh, that makes a lot of sense.  So, they don't "group" the 2 bedroom lockoff as a 2 bedroom lock off, it is if the studio portion goes first then the full 2 bedroom is listed as not available for the date the studio is taken.
> When someone books a studio, do the "regular" studios go first and then they take the inventory from the lockoff portions? Just wondering.
> 
> Also, wanted to add that I got my 8th night this morning!
> We will be in a dedicated 2 bedroom, standard view for 8 nights from September 20-28.  Lagoon view was also open but I would have had to borrow a few points from next year and didn't want to take since we will be going back again in 2015.  It will be my mom and I for 4 days and then my dh and ds will meet us the rest of the trip
> 
> Can't wait!



If they take the studio from the lock off first, then they won't have as many 2 bedrooms available.

A revenue analyst makes those decisions based on several factors including the resort, number of rooms, time of year, and what will sell if the room is transferred to Disney for a cash reservation.

 Bill


----------



## nalajms

js said:


> I was going to get Lake View (that was also open) but I would be SOOO happy if we got a monorail view.  I would love watching it go by every day.



I would request front of the building and high floor.  We were on the top floor overlooking the drop off area's roof.  The big balcony had a direct view of the monorail going by.  My kids loved it.


----------



## Candy Orlando

All the studios are attached to one bedrooms that makeup two bedroom lockoffs. 
Most standard view rooms have monorail views. Some are closer then others and at different angles.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> ahhhh, that makes a lot of sense.  So, they don't "group" the 2 bedroom lockoff as a 2 bedroom lock off, it is if the studio portion goes first then the full 2 bedroom is listed as not available for the date the studio is taken.
> When someone books a studio, do the "regular" studios go first and then they take the inventory from the lockoff portions? Just wondering.



Congrats on getting your reservation!  

VGF doesn't have any dedicated studios so if a studio is rented that is immediately one less 2BR lockoff that is available.  If you had searched on studios or 1BR's you would have seen that either the studio or 1BR or maybe both were also unavailable on the dates the the 2BR lockoff was not available.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

rosiegmendez said:


> How comfortable are the sleeper sofas in the studio's at VGF?  We are thinking of booking a week there but would reconsider if the pull-out sofa bed is uncomfortable.  My daughter will have to sleep on it and want to make sure she wont be uncomfortable the whole time.  We recently stayed at a Residence Inn (I know, different than the GF but still) and the sofa sleeper was awful. You could feel every single coil.  TIA!



I have the same question.. 
My sister and bro-in-law, would like to stay with us for a night or two.. 
Thinking of getting the one bedroom which means one couple is getting the pull out... 

Maybe I should just get two studios?


----------



## SugarLoaf

rosiegmendez said:


> How comfortable are the sleeper sofas in the studio's at VGF?
> 
> We are thinking of booking a week there but would reconsider if the pull-out sofa bed is uncomfortable.
> 
> My daughter will have to sleep on it and want to make sure she wont be uncomfortable the whole time.
> 
> We recently stayed at a Residence Inn (I know, different than the GF but still) and the sofa sleeper was awful. You could feel every single coil.
> 
> TIA!





Lorilais_mommie said:


> I have the same question..
> My sister and bro-in-law, would like to stay with us for a night or two..
> Thinking of getting the one bedroom which means one couple is getting the pull out...
> 
> Maybe I should just get two studios?



I've slept in it, and I found it very comfortable.  You absolutely don't come at all close to feeling any springs or anything like that.  It was quite firm.


----------



## DVC Mike

Woo hoo! I'm at VGF right now and loving it.

I have put up some photos in the DVC Trip Reports forum.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242794


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

DVC Mike said:


> Woo hoo! I'm at VGF right now and loving it.  I have put up some photos in the DVC Trip Reports forum.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242794



Love the pics.. Can you tell us what room that beautiful view was taken from?


----------



## blair_ranea

DVC Mike said:


> Woo hoo! I'm at VGF right now and loving it.  I have put up some photos in the DVC Trip Reports forum.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242794



Absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Candy Orlando

DVC Mike said:


> Woo hoo! I'm at VGF right now and loving it.  I have put up some photos in the DVC Trip Reports forum.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242794



Great photos!! I miss my vacation home! Have fun!


----------



## SaratogaMama

Hi everyone !!
We own at SSR but came back in January just gone and added on 180 points at VGF and we are so excited !!
Planning for Christmas 2015 a 3 week trip ( we live in the UK)


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

ITS OFFICIAL!! After five years of looking at DVC, The closing Docs are In the mail headed back to Disney!   
We bought 150 points..  Can't wait to stay there! 

how am I gong to be able to wait until may 2015?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lorilais_mommie said:


> ITS OFFICIAL!! After five years of looking at DVC, The closing Docs are In the mail headed back to Disney!   We bought 150 points..  Can't wait to stay there!  how am I gong to be able to wait until may 2015?


congrats! Welcome onboard you are going to love it! We couldn't wait when we booked ours lol..we stayed that year rack rate lol.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SaratogaMama said:


> Hi everyone !! We own at SSR but came back in January just gone and added on 180 points at VGF and we are so excited !! Planning for Christmas 2015 a 3 week trip ( we live in the UK)


 Hi! We own at SSR too and just added VGF! We are also from UK ( Essex ) and planning Christmas 2015! Great minds


----------



## finchy3

Lorilais_mommie said:


> ITS OFFICIAL!! After five years of looking at DVC, The closing Docs are In the mail headed back to Disney!   We bought 150 points..  Can't wait to stay there!  how am I gong to be able to wait until may 2015?



Congratulations!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Thanks everyone.. It's been along time coming..     We 1st look at DVC 5 years ago.. They were showing is animal kingdom only..  
 I turned to DH and said "now if it was the GF, we would sooo be buying in!"     

So here we are and the fact that is Mary Poppins themed (Mine and DD fav. movie) is just an extra spoonful of sugar for me!

We have not told here that the hotel is Mary poppins themed yet... 
Had to share


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

We bought in September at GFV, we stayed at BLT in November because they did not have any GFV rooms but we are staying GFV in May & December!!


----------



## bilzer

How do I post pictures here. I have room and view pictures from last week in standard view studio 1511.


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats!!!

Hope you ENJOY DVC AS MUCH AS WE DO!!!
SO GLAD we purchased in 2008!! 


Wouldn't be going to Aulani if it weren't for DVC!
Could never afford to have a 2BR for 7 nights, 8 days at somewhere as BEAUTIFUL AS AULANI without a timeshare! 
Love the space of a spacious villa versus a hotel room! 

Happy that the next project will be at the Poly! YAY!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Hoping to "snag" a standard studio at 7 mos at VGF for 4 nights during the first 2 weeks December!

Can't wait to see 1511, standard studio!


----------



## disneyfan61

We bought 150 points in Oct. and are going in May! Cannot wait!


----------



## strine56

disneyfan61 said:
			
		

> We bought 150 points in Oct. and are going in May! Cannot wait!



We will be at the Animal Kingdom Kidani Village in April.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

bilzer said:
			
		

> How do I post pictures here. I have room and view pictures from last week in standard view studio 1511.



I'm sorry I don't remember how to post pictures, but I would love to see yours. I hope someone can help.


----------



## disneyfan61

Can someone tell me what kind of coffee makers in the villas? Is it a regular coffee pot?


----------



## Bellecruiser

They are drip type coffee machines.  The ones I have seen were Mr Coffee with the round filter.


----------



## disneyfan61

Bellecruiser said:


> They are drip type coffee machines.  The ones I have seen were Mr Coffee with the round filter.



Thank you!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> congrats! Welcome onboard you are going to love it! We couldn't wait when we booked ours lol..we stayed that year rack rate lol.





finchy3 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!
We are headed to DL this summer (using my moms timeshare).. My Disney withdraw shouldn't be to bad.. 
But I will miss that Disney feeling I get just walking around WDW..


----------



## Lisann

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thanks everyone.. It's been along time coming..     We 1st look at DVC 5 years ago.. They were showing is animal kingdom only..
> I turned to DH and said "now if it was the GF, we would sooo be buying in!"
> 
> So here we are and the fact that is Mary Poppins themed (Mine and DD fav. movie) is just an extra spoonful of sugar for me!
> 
> We have not told here that the hotel is Mary poppins themed yet...
> Had to share



That photo is just precious.


----------



## rjvose17

Staying at the GF has always been a dream of mine but always thought that it was going to be out of reach. We bought our DVC contracts back in 2010 and have been utterly satisfied since, now my dream gets to be a reality and I get to stay at the VGF next month when we go!!!!!  I couldn't have done it without DVC and I'm almost bursting at the seams about the POLY DVC!  Anyone have any cute ideas or must knows about the VGF so I can make it extra special for my family? Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## jerseygal

Have a GREAT TIME at the VGF!! Looks GORGEOUS and for us, a PERFECT LOCATION! 

We will be trying for a studio for 4 nights the first two weeks of Dec...
I don't think we will get one as it is supposedly a very IN DEMAND time for DVC! 

I will try though and if not ANOTHER TIME!
This will be our first "childless" trip in many many years as our youngest will be off to college!!! SO EXCITED to see WDW at the Holiday Time! We have always devoted our lives to our 2 sons sports schedules and could only travel to WDW during August after sport camps and before school began!

Who knows, maybe we will be LUCKY getting a studio!

If not, already booked at Jambo our home which is GREAT!
Might also try or BWV since we LOVE WALKING and it would be great just being SO CLOSE TO EPCOT!

ENJOY YOUR TRIP AT GVF!

SO HAPPY that the next project will be DVC at the Poly!!!YAY!!!


----------



## rjvose17

Thanks for the reply! 

Have fun on your next trip. We got the VGF for the week of Easter and it's not our home resort so it's possible if you really stay on it. I wish you good luck  

I know exactly what you mean by schedules. I am a teacher and my daughters are involved in every sport they can be in so trying to find time to go it nearly impossible. We went for Christmas this passed Christmas and it was great. We used to go beginning of Dec before I was teaching full time but that changed once I was working all the time. 

Enjoy your trip just the two of you. We went once without the girls and pretty much talked all the time about what they would have enjoyed or how much we missed them  I bet you will have a great time!!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Hopefully, you'll post your experiences about your Easter trip!

I am "thinking" spring and Easter too! Excited that this cold weather will soon be coming to an end!

ENJOY YOUR TRIP!


----------



## ericamcl

Hi All!
We own at OKW, AKV and now at VGF as well!
Loved it there during our first stay last month and looking forward to our week there this October


----------



## ericamcl

double post


----------



## jojomickey

Hello everyone
Can anyone tell me how many in room safes their are in the grand villa and the two bedroom villa?

Thank you


----------



## bridgetmck

Hi everyone,
We became DVC owners aboard our cruise in February. It is something we talked about a couple of years ago and now that our boys are a bit older (almost 4 & 6) and we are traveling more, it made sense to do it now. We love WDW and all things Disney. Our first cruise, on the Dream, was amazing. We LOVE the Poly and are considering buying there in a couple of years, as well. We have never stayed at GF, but have ogled from the monorail. And now we own there!!!!!!! We have already booked for Feb '15 because we get a horrid winter break in which we try to escape to warmer venues (hence the cruise this year). 
So, I look forward to being part of the thread and getting to know more about membership benefits, etc!


----------



## NedsTJ

Just subb'ing to this thread. I've been an owner at Saratoga for a number of years now, but then it was just me.  So I only bought enough points for a 1 bedroom twice a year....now with a wife, a 3yo and a 10mo it was time to add on, LOL!  My wife and I just bought in to VGF last month, after staying numerous times at BLT and loving being at a Monorail line resort.

We're looking forward to our first stay there this December. We're going from sat-sun, and have the last 5 nights in a 2br, but waitlisted for the first 3 nights. Fingers are crossed that it comes thru. We actually have 2 waitlists...1) for the first three nights, and 2) for the 2nd two nights as we booked the first night already. 

Anyway, just saying Hi to all the other VGF Owners and Lovers on this thread!


----------



## rosiegmendez

bilzer said:


> How do I post pictures here. I have room and view pictures from last week in standard view studio 1511.



Somewhere on here and you can upload your pictures by room number.  I'd love to see that picture since we just booked a standard studio and are hoping for a high floor.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

How to post a pic:

Maybe this will help?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770

If you scroll down a bit there's a tutorial on posting pics.

HTH


----------



## micheleq

Pinch me!  Just became members on our cruise last week   Wasn't planned, but after talking to our friends that own and looking at our travel (in the last six years we've done two WDW trips, one DL, and three DCL) we knew that it was the right choice for our family.

We've never stayed at the GF before but are looking forward to calling it "Home"!


----------



## Candy Orlando

micheleq said:


> Pinch me!  Just became members on our cruise last week   Wasn't planned, but after talking to our friends that own and looking at our travel (in the last six years we've done two WDW trips, one DL, and three DCL) we knew that it was the right choice for our family.  We've never stayed at the GF before but are looking forward to calling it "Home"!



Welcome Home!!! 

You will  love it. We go three times a year in a one bedroom for a week. We spend more time at the Grand then at the parks. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jerseygal

HOPE that you enjoy DVC as much as we do!

CONGRATS!

We have been members since October, 2008 and LOVE IT!

GOING TO AULANI THIS MAY! DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT!

Hoping to get to GFV SOON! LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## micheleq

Thank you!  I haven't even unpacked from our cruise yet but now I'm thinking about our next WDW trip lol!  I'm thinking a late January 2015 trip as our school district has a day or two off then for Staff Development.

My only question so far is what happened to the duvets?  I'm leaning toward doing an Owners Locker so perhaps the first thing I should gather are some fleece blankets to leave in there?

Thanks again.  Our friends that cruised with us were very excited.  Our girls don't quite get it yet, but someday when they each get a deed to the VGF they'll be over the moon


----------



## jpeka65844

Can't believe I haven't checked in here yet!  We are proud owners of 50 points at VGF!  

We were on the Dream over Spring Break and stayed one night pre-cruise in a VGF studio. DH and I split up with the kids on arrival day, he made it back to the room first and immediately texted "we must have points". 

Ridiculously amazing room and we had a spectacular view of the lake. 

So on the cruise, we signed up for an appt to talk to a rep about it. Which, unfortunately, was directly after the martini tasting.   

So voila!  Owners are we. Not sure when we'll stay there next, though. We're hoping for Aulani next year which will take EVERYTHING.  Maybe 2016!  If that doesn't work out, it'll be sooner than expected!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Candy Orlando

jpeka65844 said:


> Can't believe I haven't checked in here yet!  We are proud owners of 50 points at VGF!  We were on the Dream over Spring Break and stayed one night pre-cruise in a VGF studio. DH and I split up with the kids on arrival day, he made it back to the room first and immediately texted "we must have points".  Ridiculously amazing room and we had a spectacular view of the lake.  So on the cruise, we signed up for an appt to talk to a rep about it. Which, unfortunately, was directly after the martini tasting.    So voila!  Owners are we. Not sure when we'll stay there next, though. We're hoping for Aulani next year which will take EVERYTHING.  Maybe 2016!  If that doesn't work out, it'll be sooner than expected!!!!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Congratulations and Welcome Home!
The Grand is amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## jillmc40

Yes!!!  I was FINALLY able to book for the first time as an owner!!  Today was 11 month out for us. Woo-hoo!!  Standard studio in April. Yippee!!  We have already ordered our mb's


----------



## wdwlver

Does magical express take you directly to villas or do you get dropped off at main hotel?  If it matters my flight gets in @ 9 am. Thanks


----------



## disneynutz

wdwlver said:


> Does magical express take you directly to villas or do you get dropped off at main hotel?  If it matters my flight gets in @ 9 am. Thanks



You will be dropped off and check in at the GF.

 Bill


----------



## wdwlver

disneynutz said:


> You will be dropped off and check in at the GF.   Bill



Ok thanks. Someone told me you check in at the villas. Glad I asked


----------



## disneynutz

wdwlver said:


> Ok thanks. Someone told me you check in at the villas. Glad I asked



DME arrivals check in at the GF, you will probably be met as you get off the bus and escorted inside.

Others can check in at the villas.

 Bill


----------



## wdwlver

disneynutz said:


> DME arrivals check in at the GF, you will probably be met as you get off the bus and escorted inside.  Others can check in at the villas.   Bill



Got it. Many thanks!


----------



## medievaldave

We just got back from our very first DVC experience at Grand Californian and looking forward to our stay at the Grand Floridian in November.  We are staying 2 weeks in Nov/Dec.  Any advice for new members at DisneyWorld?


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Oh, I never saw this thread!!  We are proud owners of a 50 point contract!    We had our first visit home in December, and was totally impressed with this Baby Grand!!  <3 it!!


----------



## NedsTJ

NedsTJ said:


> We're looking forward to our first stay there this December. We're going from sat-sun, and have the last 5 nights in a 2br, but waitlisted for the first 3 nights. Fingers are crossed that it comes thru. We actually have 2 waitlists...1) for the first three nights, and 2) for the 2nd two nights as we booked the first night already.



Our waitlist came thru yesterday! 8 nights in a 2 bedroom standard view.  They went and combined the 3 reservations into 1 contiguous(sp??) stay so we won't be changing rooms (something the advisor told us could happen when I setup the waitlists).  Now comes the fun part...planning!


----------



## jerseygal

Planning is the FUN PART! Enjoy...Hope to get there soon!


----------



## Noelle

So excited!  Just added on 50 points!  Hoping to get 3 nights for our upcoming Xmas trip.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Noelle said:


> So excited!  Just added on 50 points!  Hoping to get 3 nights for our upcoming Xmas trip.



The Grand is Grand at Christmas. You will love it.   
Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Noelle

Candy Orlando said:


> The Grand is Grand at Christmas. You will love it. Congratulations and Welcome Home!


Thanks!  I tried so hard not to add on. But we know we love the Grand Floridian for Xmas time. The gingerbread house is always a favorite Xmas stop. So, our little 50 point add on should get us 3 nights in the early Xmas break, every three years to enjoy MVMCP and Victoria & Alberts. Then we'll head on over to BCV or BWV  for the remaining time. Super excited!  Just hope husband doesn't fall head over heels and then we'll need more points. ;-)


----------



## Disgirl2011

Just became a dvc member yesterday!! So excited to call the Villas at Grand Floridian my home


----------



## Candy Orlando

Disgirl2011 said:


> Just became a dvc member yesterday!! So excited to call the Villas at Grand Floridian my home dde01



It is exciting to call the Grand home. 

Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## medievaldave

Will the Grand have all the christmas stuff up for thanksgiving?  if not when will it all be up


----------



## kittyab

We will be there October 2015 

for 2 weeks!


----------



## DetTigsGal

medievaldave said:
			
		

> Will the Grand have all the christmas stuff up for thanksgiving?  if not when will it all be up



Yes, we have been numerous times Thanksgiving week, decorations always up.


----------



## hill6

We bought 115 points when we were there last week.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## hill6

Candy Orlando said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!



Thanks.


----------



## medievaldave

Still have close to 180 days and it can't get here soon enough.  We are very excited to stay at the VGF for the first time.  The only resorts we've stayed at was pop century and all star movies, sports.


----------



## mrsp1030

Our 180 day mark is coming up soon. Can't wait to spend thanksgiving at VGF.


----------



## LumosQ102

New VGF owners & new to DVC - bought 280 points at VGF whilst onboard the Fantasy a couple of weeks ago 

We're tremendously excited & planning our first stay for September 2015. We have our stays all booked up until that point or we would squeeze this in sooner!


----------



## Candy Orlando

LumosQ102 said:


> New VGF owners & new to DVC - bought 280 points at VGF whilst onboard the Fantasy a couple of weeks ago   We're tremendously excited & planning our first stay for September 2015. We have our stays all booked up until that point or we would squeeze this in sooner!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Does anyone have pictures of the second bedroom of a dedicated villa.  I know there are two queen beds, but I am not sure what other differences there might be.  Thanks.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I found a site that had some images showing the space in the dedicated two-bedroom if anyone is interested:

http://**************.net/2013/11/2...disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa-continued/


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks - always nice to see pics!


----------



## sgood1

Our family just joined DVC with our first purchase at VGF! We're planning to purchase at Poly when available so we can roll back and forth each year!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Welcome Home...

Very nice, you have many years of memories to look forward to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here are photos I posted previously in the thread showing the second bedroom:



KAT4DISNEY said:


> From the second bedroom hall looking at sink next to shower (shower is to the right of the sink area).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out from inside shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket door you see to the left of the sink above separates the shower and sink room from the bathtub/shower and toilet room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From bedroom looking back down second bedroom hallway.  The closet is on the right of the hallway and the bathroom on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a writing desk at the end of the hall.  Around the corner to the right of that was the door into the bedroom which connected from the hallway by the entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole sleeping area:



Balcony - one large:






There is a dresser in the second bedroom instead of the murphy bed in a lock-off and the dedicated sleeps 9 instead of 10 like the lock-off.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thanks Kat, that looks perfect for our tiny group of 4 that needs our space at times.  

I was really worried about storage in the second bedroom, but I see that will not be a problem at all.


----------



## JasonDVC

I'm excited have added on 80 additional points today! Looking forward to staying in 2 bedroom villas.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

JasonDVC said:


> I'm excited have added on 80 additional points today! Looking forward to staying in 2 bedroom villas.



Great, where did you add on?


----------



## JasonDVC

RweTHEREyet said:


> Great, where did you add on?



VGF. 2nd add on there. My favorite resort on property so I am really happy about it and looking forward to a lot of great memories there.


----------



## pooh2001

The studio does not have a washer & dryer - so where is the laundry area in the DVC GF ?

Please tell me there is a place to do laundry at the DVC GF building.
We stay for at least 9 nights and need to do laundry at least once.

Thanks!


----------



## NedsTJ

pooh2001 said:


> The studio does not have a washer & dryer - so where is the laundry area in the DVC GF ?
> 
> Please tell me there is a place to do laundry at the DVC GF building.
> We stay for at least 9 nights and need to do laundry at least once.
> 
> Thanks!



From the Disney site for the Grand Floridian:



> Villas with one or more bedrooms feature in-unit washers and dryers. Plus, 24-hour, self-service laundry rooms are located in the following areas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa:
> •Second floor of the main building
> •Ground floors of most buildings with Guest Rooms



I couldn't quickly locate a map, but I hope that helps.

Edit to add: I just reread and realized you were asking about the DVC building.  Typically the self serve laundries at the DVC resorts are near the pool.  I'm sure someone will fill in the blanks, but at the very least, know that there are self-service laundry rooms at the GF.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

It is on the fourth floor by the elevators


----------



## kittyab

I cant find the thread for photos for the studios & suites.    Can someone post the link?

Thanks!


----------



## lillytx

We just bought at GF today! We are so excited!! The Villa Models are incredible.


----------



## Candy Orlando

lillytx said:


> We just bought at GF today! We are so excited!! The Villa Models are incredible.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## melissalee

We bought 130pts in January on our honeymoon. We are excited to go back for our year anniversary! Booked a studio!


----------



## actopp1017

I am another newbie just seeing this thread. We joined back in March and couldn't be happier. There is just something special about VGF that makes you want to go back to visit or stay.


----------



## Candy Orlando

melissalee said:


> We bought 130pts in January on our honeymoon. We are excited to go back for our year anniversary! Booked a studio!


Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Candy Orlando

actopp1017 said:


> I am another newbie just seeing this thread. We joined back in March and couldn't be happier. There is just something special about VGF that makes you want to go back to visit or stay.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## cpcat

Here for two nights in May. We then added on recently because we loved it so much. Now looking forward to six night stay in a two bedroom Lakeview this coming May. Wondering if Lakeview worth the extra point total over standard view?  Will be happy either way. What a nice "problem" choice to have!


----------



## Candy Orlando

cpcat said:


> Here for two nights in May. We then added on recently because we loved it so much. Now looking forward to six night stay in a two bedroom Lakeview this coming May. Wondering if Lakeview worth the extra point total over standard view?  Will be happy either way. What a nice "problem" choice to have!


All of the views at the Grand are beautiful. 
Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Joseph Breton

Hi all.  My wife and I purchased a small contract at VGF in July of 2013.  My wife and I are also Disney fanatics (don't own a lot of merchandise, just love being in Orlando at WDW) and go several times a year.  We stayed one night in a studio in March this year for my birthday.  We are now taking a 16 night mega trip to The World in under 2 weeks!  One full week will be in a studio at VGF and we are excited!!  We have stayed at multiple deluxe resorts and me and my better half love the grounds at the GF.  My kids (we have 3 - 13, 11 and 7) are crazy about pool slides and their favorite is the slide at the beach pool at GF.  They are very excited about the prospect of being right next to their favorite slide!

The rest of the 2 weeks are spent deluxe resort hopping - Boardwalk Inn, VWL, Kidani, Poly, Yachtclub.  We decided, though, that one full week should be dedicated to our home away from home.  I actually think that my wife and I are more excited than our kids are about this trip.  We are such Disney nerds it's terrible.  At least we know that it is something that we can share for the next 50 years!

Can't wait!!


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DebbieB

Candy Orlando said:


> All of the views at the Grand are beautiful.
> Congratulations and Welcome Home!



Not all.   Every resort seems to have at least one undesirable.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50439389&postcount=112


----------



## RweTHEREyet

cpcat said:


> Here for two nights in May. We then added on recently because we loved it so much. Now looking forward to six night stay in a two bedroom Lakeview this coming May. Wondering if Lakeview worth the extra point total over standard view?  Will be happy either way. What a nice "problem" choice to have!



We are doing the same thing, six nights in a dedicated 2-bedroom Lake view in May.  I debated over seven nights in a Standard View or 6 in a Lake View, but I decided that just once we needed the Lake View, and I don't always plan far enough ahead to have choices--since it was available, I booked it.  
  I hope we have wonderful weather.


----------



## WDW Fan

My DH and I bought (2) DVC's at GFV in December 2013 for 125 each and we're taking our two adult daughters there in October for a graduation and birthday celebration.  We stayed for the first DVC stay in February at AKL which was so beautiful but we're the most excited about our upcoming Home Resort stay.


----------



## Candy Orlando

DebbieB said:


> Not all.   Every resort seems to have at least one undesirable.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50439389&postcount=112


Wow that is bad! I'm glad there is only one like that. They should have used that space as a utility or laundry room.


----------



## tidefan

Candy Orlando said:


> Wow that is bad! I'm glad there is only one like that. They should have used that space as a utility or laundry room.



That was us. Yep, 1221 is no fun.


----------



## cpcat

RweTHEREyet said:


> We are doing the same thing, six nights in a dedicated 2-bedroom Lake view in May.  I debated over seven nights in a Standard View or 6 in a Lake View, but I decided that just once we needed the Lake View, and I don't always plan far enough ahead to have choices--since it was available, I booked it.
> I hope we have wonderful weather.



Me too! This past May was great--blue skies for 6 days which
I thought was unusual.  We did two nights at VGF followed by
4 at BWV.  Wouldn't complain to do that again but 6 nights at
VGF this time will be sweet!  My DW wants to spend more time
at the resort and less in the parks.  Of course me and my 2 DD
love the parks, and Disney sure knows how to incentivize you
to buy multiday tickets.  I think we'll definitely check out the tennis courts
this time though.


----------



## cpcat

WDW Fan said:


> My DH and I bought (2) DVC's at GFV in December 2013 for 125 each and we're taking our two adult daughters there in October for a graduation and birthday celebration.  We stayed for the first DVC stay in February at AKL which was so beautiful but we're the most excited about our upcoming Home Resort stay.



Welcome Home to VGF!


----------



## mc2472

Does anyone know what type of flooring are in these units? Is it tile or wood? We are currently staying and here and I can't tell but it looks great. very impressed with the 1 bedroom


----------



## McCrae

mc2472 said:


> Does anyone know what type of flooring are in these units? Is it tile or wood? We are currently staying and here and I can't tell but it looks great. very impressed with the 1 bedroom



I think it's bamboo.... Looks really good.


----------



## TAX GUY

New VGF owners here too. We just got back from our trip on 7/4/14. We stayed at Bay Lake Towers this time since there was no availability at VGF (didn't know about the wait list). Anyway, we took a tour of our "home" and all I can say is WOW!!!! I was completely blown away at all levels (studio, one bedroom and the two bedroom). We are already looking forward to our next trip which we will be sure to stay here!


----------



## mc2472

Actually the concierge was very knowledgable - the floors are vinyl - brand - Karndean color -autumn oak - she gave me a sheet with paint colors and the flooring-I don't know how to link the sheet


----------



## Aurora0427

Just wanted to stop in and say hi! We are considering DVC, and if we buy, it'll be at GFV. Can't wait to go through this thread!


----------



## jgdsoarin

mc2472 said:


> Actually the concierge was very knowledgable - the floors are vinyl - brand - Karndean color -autumn oak - she gave me a sheet with paint colors and the flooring-I don't know how to link the sheet



I'd love to know the paint color used in the studio...kind of a soft green. It was really pretty and I'd love to use a similar shade in one of my rooms at home.


----------



## mc2472

*Paint in the Villas*
*All Sherwin Williams*
Studio Walls-Wool Skein-SW6148-Flat
Studio Cabinet Interiors-Comfort Grey-SW6205-Flat
Studio Bathroom Walls-Sea Salt-SW6024-Eggshell
Studio Ceiling-Dover White
Studio Ceiling Accent-Sea Salt-SW6204-Flat
Wood Flooring (Actually Vinyl)
Brand  Karndean
Color  Autumn Oak


----------



## jgdsoarin

mc2472 said:


> Paint in the Villas All Sherwin Williams Studio Walls-Wool Skein-SW6148-Flat Studio Cabinet Interiors-Comfort Grey-SW6205-Flat Studio Bathroom Walls-Sea Salt-SW6024-Eggshell Studio Ceiling-Dover White Studio Ceiling Accent-Sea Salt-SW6204-Flat Wood Flooring (Actually Vinyl) Brand &#150; Karndean Color &#150; Autumn Oak


Thank you!


----------



## Disney-Kim

Does anyone have a picture of the LR sofa bed made out in the 1 bdrm or 2 bdrm....thanks


----------



## TLinden16

I wound up adding on 50 points after staying two nights at the Grand Floridian in May.  As soon as I walked into my room, I just fell in love. I spent a lot of time just relaxing at the resort--even staying there until nearly 11:00 one morning (a huge deal for me, as I'm always at the parks for rope drop).  I loved just sitting on my balcony, and watching the monorail go by.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## McCrae

Stayed in a dedicated 2br lake view last week.  Loved the resort. We own at BLT, but this is our favourite.

A couple of observations.... Kitchen layout could be better, one of the cabinet draws hits the oven when opened and paint work was already damage where it had been hit.... 

Not a huge fan of how all the access doors to the master bathroom.


----------



## mamaprincess

We stayed in a one bedroom July 3rd and 4th with a view of the monorail and fireworks.  We absolutely love our new home and plan on adding on more points soon.  It absolutely blew us away.  We went to 3 parks, mk, ak and Epcot.  No problem with transportation.  We had our bags transferred to BWV for the next part of our stay.  Easy peasy.  It is really hard to appreciate another dvc room once you've stayed at the gfv.  For a split stay,  I would suggest making gfv your last stop if you can.


----------



## jerseygal

We are doing just that for our December split stay!

First 2 nights AKV(our home) Jambo this time, then 2 nights VGF!WOW!

Here's to staying at WDW for the FIRST time seeing the Holiday decorations  and for our first childless vacation in TOO LONG! Youngest DS will be in college and we are celebrating "getting over the hump" and time for us now! Can't wait!

So happy to hear such GLOWING FEEDBACK!


----------



## mamaprincess

jerseygal said:


> We are doing just that for our December split stay!
> 
> First 2 nights AKV(our home) Jambo this time, then 2 nights VGF!WOW!
> 
> Here's to staying at WDW for the FIRST time seeing the Holiday decorations  and for our first childless vacation in TOO LONG! Youngest DS will be in college and we are celebrating "getting over the hump" and time for us now! Can't wait!
> 
> So happy to hear such GLOWING FEEDBACK!



That is awesome.  Dh and I did our first adults only trip last November over the holiday season and stayed at AKV Jambo house for 3 nights.  It was absolutely wonderful!  We also wound up adding on at GFV after visiting the models!  We love the holidays at wdw and we love AKV and GFV.  Both resorts have tremendous decorations for the holidays!  You two are in for a real treat!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

mamaprincess said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom July 3rd and 4th with a view of the monorail and fireworks.  We absolutely love our new home and plan on adding on more points soon.  It absolutely blew us away.  We went to 3 parks, mk, ak and Epcot.  No problem with transportation.  We had our bags transferred to BWV for the next part of our stay.  Easy peasy.  It is really hard to appreciate another dvc room on e you've stayed at the gfv.  For a split stay,  I would suggest making gfv your last stop if you can.



Would you mind telling us the rm # you were in?
Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

Stayed at Kidani, back in 2010 and really like it!

For us, we are trying Jambo this time to be closer to Mara and to have the "resort, hotel" vibe for the Holidays!

For us, a REAL treat will be the first time doing the Candlelight Processional Dinner Package! The show seems SO NICE! Eating at Les Chefs de France as an added bonus!  Will really "get us in the Holiday spirit" I'm sure 

Will be decorating our own home day after Thanksgiving, so when we get back, all of that will be done! Have to also do Christmas shopping "a little earlier" this yr!


----------



## mamaprincess

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Would you mind telling us the rm # you were in?
> Thanks!



I believe it was room 1226


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you!


----------



## Ismo

DH and I are very excited to now call GF our home! Just purchases 200pts after doing the DVC tour while in WDW last month. I fell in love and I couldn't put it off any longer. We can't wait for our next trip so we can finally stay at VGF!


----------



## Nancy F

HOME!!!
Nancy 



Ismo said:


> DH and I are very excited to now call GF our home! Just purchases 200pts after doing the DVC tour while in WDW last month. I fell in love and I couldn't put it off any longer. We can't wait for our next trip so we can finally stay at VGF!


----------



## jerseygal

Ismo said:


> DH and I are very excited to now call GF our home! Just purchases 200pts after doing the DVC tour while in WDW last month. I fell in love and I couldn't put it off any longer. We can't wait for our next trip so we can finally stay at VGF!



CONGRATS! 

Can't wait to spend 2 nights at VGF this Dec! Certain that we will LOVE IT!

Hope that you ENJOY DVC and many HAPPY MEMORIES!


----------



## goofy4prez

I also want to say that we are excited to call the GFV our home as well. We officially closed on 9/3 and purchased 200 points. Looking forward to our first stay next year.


----------



## jerseygal

goofy4prez said:


> I also want to say that we are excited to call the GFV our home as well. We officially closed on 9/3 and purchased 200 points. Looking forward to our first stay next year.



CONGRATS to you too! WELCOME HOME!
Also, CONGRATS on your weight loss goals! WOW!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Ismo said:


> DH and I are very excited to now call GF our home! Just purchases 200pts after doing the DVC tour while in WDW last month. I fell in love and I couldn't put it off any longer. We can't wait for our next trip so we can finally stay at VGF!



We stayed at VGF in a one bedroom for a week this past Dec and again this past Jan. We loved it so much we bought 250 more VGF points and now have 750 VGF points. We are adding a week in March this year.   

Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

goofy4prez said:


> I also want to say that we are excited to call the GFV our home as well. We officially closed on 9/3 and purchased 200 points. Looking forward to our first stay next year.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## davale4

Finally got through the entire thread!!! My DH always said the only way he would invest in DVC was if the GF built one.  It was a tough call because we LOVE RPC and its CMs. But we finally did it last month.  We are now proud owners of VGF.  My DD and DS have been staying at RPC every year since very young and my DD got a little emotional about not being able to see her friends (CMs) anymore.  I'm sure we can always stop by and say hello.

I have already booked 9 nights for August 2015.  We are staying 4 nights in a deluxe studio SV and 5 nights in a one bedroom SV with plenty of points left for a second trip.  We are very excited .


----------



## jerseygal

davale4 said:


> Finally got through the entire thread!!! My DH always said the only way he would invest in DVC was if the GF built one.  It was a tough call because we LOVE RPC and its CMs. But we finally did it last month.  We are now proud owners of VGF.  My DD and DS have been staying at RPC every year since very young and my DD got a little emotional about not being able to see her friends (CMs) anymore.  I'm sure we can always stop by and say hello.
> 
> I have already booked 9 nights for August 2015.  We are staying 4 nights in a deluxe studio SV and 5 nights in a one bedroom SV with plenty of points left for a second trip.  We are very excited .



Congrats!
Hope that you enjoy many years of DVC as we have!


----------



## davale4

jerseygal said:


> Congrats!
> Hope that you enjoy many years of DVC as we have!



Thank you so much!!! We can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## goofy4prez

davale4 said:


> Finally got through the entire thread!!! My DH always said the only way he would invest in DVC was if the GF built one.  It was a tough call because we LOVE RPC and its CMs. But we finally did it last month.  We are now proud owners of VGF.  My DD and DS have been staying at RPC every year since very young and my DD got a little emotional about not being able to see her friends (CMs) anymore.  I'm sure we can always stop by and say hello.
> 
> I have already booked 9 nights for August 2015.  We are staying 4 nights in a deluxe studio SV and 5 nights in a one bedroom SV with plenty of points left for a second trip.  We are very excited .



Congratulations; I'm sure you must be as excited as we are in becoming new DVC members calling the VGF their home resort.


----------



## davale4

goofy4prez said:


> Congratulations; I'm sure you must be as excited as we are in becoming new DVC members calling the VGF their home resort.



We are beyond excited!!! My DH always said that if GF built a DVC, he was definitely buying.  He meant it too!  I have to admit he still surprised me in doing it.  Not complaining though.   We haven't had our 1st stay yet and he's considering adding more points.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just bought 60 pts. at VGF today. Joining this thread. I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Candy Orlando

davale4 said:


> We are beyond excited!!! My DH always said that if GF built a DVC, he was definitely buying.  He meant it too!  I have to admit he still surprised me in doing it.  Not complaining though.   We haven't had our 1st stay yet and he's considering adding more points.



Congratulations and Welcome Home! The Grand is Grand!!!


----------



## Ismo

It's exciting to see so many people on this thread and to read how happy everyone is with their purchase. We haven't even closed yet but I can't help but get a little extra skip in my step when I think about our little piece of Disney! We are hoping to book a week at VGF next September.

Now just need to decide if we want studio or 1bdrm, SV or LV. Very difficult decisions to make!


----------



## davale4

Candy Orlando said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home! The Grand is Grand!!!



Thank You!  My DD is complaining that she will miss RPC, but I think she'll get over it once we go next year.  My DH also spoke with his guide today regarding adding more points!


----------



## kittyab

Is there baby sitting at the GF?   We are thinking of going to the F&W Festival after hours party.


----------



## UGAFan0829

My hubby and I just returned home from our first stay at the VGF. We were blown away! The hubby even went so far as to say that we should sell our SSR contract so that we could buy more points at VGF! The room was beautiful and everything was perfect. Of course our view was icing on the cake!


----------



## jerseygal

UGAFan0829 said:


> My hubby and I just returned home from our first stay at the VGF. We were blown away! The hubby even went so far as to say that we should sell our SSR contract so that we could buy more points at VGF! The room was beautiful and everything was perfect. Of course our view was icing on the cake!



Thanks for the pics!
Our first stay coming up in Dec, just the two of us as well...Can't wait; have heard great things!
Did you have a studio? If so, was it standard and did you put in a specific request for room or specific preference for floor or view?
TIA!


----------



## Candy Orlando

UGAFan0829 said:


> My hubby and I just returned home from our first stay at the VGF. We were blown away! The hubby even went so far as to say that we should sell our SSR contract so that we could buy more points at VGF! The room was beautiful and everything was perfect. Of course our view was icing on the cake!  http://s11.photobucket.com/user/UGAFan0829/media/B56BD60F-F368-4994-9A7A-83D483B0C459.jpg.html http://s11.photobucket.com/user/UGAFan0829/media/54394EAB-1CBE-4D1C-AB7E-6C10C159A921.jpg.html http://s11.photobucket.com/user/UGAFan0829/media/1AB7DC49-7F80-4444-8A21-DBC9284B9C64.jpg.html



That's what we did! We had 300 SSR and 200 OKW points. We sold them and bought 750 VGF points. We can stay at VGF for six weeks in a studio or three weeks in a one bedroom. 

The Grand is Grand!!!  

Candy


----------



## disneynutz

jerseygal said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Our first stay coming up in Dec, just the two of us as well...Can't wait; have heard great things!
> Did you have a studio? If so, was it standard and did you put in a specific request for room or specific preference for floor or view?
> TIA!



Picture looks like it was from a standard view room.

 Bill


----------



## CocosMeme

We stayed in a lake view 1 bedroom over Labor Day week and it was fabulous! The room was wonderful, the pool (closest to the villas) was wonderful, the food at the pool bar - also wonderful. We really loved it, but we have loved all of our stays at all resorts for different reasons. We have now stayed at every resort except Vero. I would love to stay there again, but not enough to buy more points - we already have 600 and that is plenty for us. I will just take my chances that I will be able to get VGF at 7 months at some other time.


----------



## UGAFan0829

jerseygal said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Our first stay coming up in Dec, just the two of us as well...Can't wait; have heard great things!
> Did you have a studio? If so, was it standard and did you put in a specific request for room or specific preference for floor or view?
> TIA!



You're going to love it. The hubby and I toured the model room when we bought in, but it doesn't compare to the feeling that you get when you walk in for an actual stay! The whole time we were there my hubby and I kept saying how we felt like we were staying in some luxurious home somewhere...we were absolutely blown away!

We were in a 1-BR, and as the PP mentioned, it was a standard view--I think we lucked out! Gosh, I wish I were back there now!


----------



## JnKinVA

Hi there! Just joining in here. DH and I bought 120 VGF points this past May. Hoping to stay there later in 2015 depending on when DH has his leave from Afghanistan.


----------



## jerseygal

UGAFan0829 said:


> You're going to love it. The hubby and I toured the model room when we bought in, but it doesn't compare to the feeling that you get when you walk in for an actual stay! The whole time we were there my hubby and I kept saying how we felt like we were staying in some luxurious home somewhere...we were absolutely blown away!
> 
> We were in a 1-BR, and as the PP mentioned, it was a standard view--I think we lucked out! Gosh, I wish I were back there now!



Thanks...Can't wait!


----------



## jerseygal

JnKinVA said:


> Hi there! Just joining in here. DH and I bought 120 VGF points this past May. Hoping to stay there later in 2015 depending on when DH has his leave from Afghanistan.



CONGRATS TO YOU! Hope that you have MANY GREAT vacas! Also, a BIG  THANK YOU to your DH for his service! 
Nephew entering OCS in 2 weeks, very proud of him!


----------



## cpcat

JnKinVA said:


> Hi there! Just joining in here. DH and I bought 120 VGF points this past May. Hoping to stay there later in 2015 depending on when DH has his leave from Afghanistan.



Welcome home!  Thanks to you and your DH for your service to our country.  

I hope you get your reservation without any problems.  There should be some special booking consideration for active service members on leave IMO if there isn't already.


----------



## js

drpepr said:


> We checked in to a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view.  The first room we got was on the first floor right off the lobby.  The master bedroom balcony had a huge fence right in front of it as it was the beginning of the walkway to GF.  The staff was really nice and changed us to a room overlooking the monorail, Poly, and a bit of the lake.  The rooms are spacious and comfortable.



Can drpepr or anyone PLEASE tell me where I would request to have this view OR of a Monorail view?

I am in a dedicated 2 bedroom, standard view.

I am doing a search with my name since I did ask this before and was given an answer and printed it out but I CANNOT FIND and I am leaving tomorrow and 15 minutes left at work and need to have this information when I check in.

Can anyone please help me! Cannot wait!!! THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Can drpepr or anyone PLEASE tell me where I would request to have this view OR of a Monorail view?
> 
> I am in a dedicated 2 bedroom, standard view.
> 
> I am doing a search with my name since I did ask this before and was given an answer and printed it out but I CANNOT FIND and I am leaving tomorrow and 15 minutes left at work and need to have this information when I check in.
> 
> Can anyone please help me! Cannot wait!!! THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!



Since you'll be asking about this at check in just ask the CM if your room has a view of the monorail or faces towards the Grand Floridian hotel.


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Since you'll be asking about this at check in just ask the CM if your room has a view of the monorail or faces towards the Grand Floridian hotel.



Thank you.
I was trying to be more specific with them while they are on their computer.
I will most definitely say that but if anyone has actual end of building, or even numbers or high floor,etc.  I had a paper printed out that had the exact things I was suppose  to ask for.

Thanks so much for helping me and thank you too Kat4disney!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thank you.
> I was trying to be more specific with them while they are on their computer.
> I will most definitely say that but if anyone has actual end of building, or even numbers or high floor,etc.  I had a paper printed out that had the exact things I was suppose  to ask for.
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me and thank you too Kat4disney!



It was on this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52119033#post52119033 that you had asked about the requests.

As I mentioned if you request facing the GF in a standard view you should have a view of the monorail but many of the standard views will be able to see it and since it doesn't sound like you put your requests in with MS previously you're best off just telling the CM what you are hoping for.  The issue is going to be that VGF is a small building and since you'll be asking at check in there may not be much the CM can do if you aren't already able to see the monorail.  There are only 6 floors and the higher ones will give a less obstructed view than a ground floor.  I'd guess that the monorail is probably about equal in height to the 3rd floor.  

Have a good trip!


----------



## js

Ahhhh thank you soooo much!

I guess I was looking in the wrong thread. I so very much appreciate your help!  Have a great night!  Left work and now about to get a pedi lol. Thanks again!


----------



## mamagass

We are coming home for the first time in May. We have a lake side room.  Can't wait!  We will be staying in a studio. I can't remember, is there a place to put my clothes? I hate living out if a suitcase! Also is there a good place to go to look at photos of a studio? .


----------



## sleepydog25

mamagass said:


> We are coming home for the first time in May. We have a lake side room. Can't wait! We will be staying in a studio. I can't remember, is there a place to put my clothes? I hate living out if a suitcase! Also is there a good place to go to look at photos of a studio? .


Just checked out of a lake view studio today, and while it was lovely and gorgeous, storage is lacking.  There is one large drawer under the main bed (there are actually two, but the second is blocked by the huge bedside table) and three small cubicles in the very small closet.  Beyond that, there are no other places to store folded clothes, socks, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## Lisann

davale4 said:


> Finally got through the entire thread!!! My DH always said the only way he would invest in DVC was if the GF built one.  It was a tough call because we LOVE RPC and its CMs. But we finally did it last month.  We are now proud owners of VGF.  My DD and DS have been staying at RPC every year since very young and my DD got a little emotional about not being able to see her friends (CMs) anymore.  I'm sure we can always stop by and say hello.
> 
> I have already booked 9 nights for August 2015.  We are staying 4 nights in a deluxe studio SV and 5 nights in a one bedroom SV with plenty of points left for a second trip.  We are very excited .



This has always been my dilemma.  I actually like the main resort vs the villas!  Not sure I want to be over in the villa area.  My sister and I are hoping to purchase a DVC interest within one year. 

Decisions, decisions!!...


----------



## NedsTJ

mamagass said:


> We are coming home for the first time in May. We have a lake side room.  Can't wait!  We will be staying in a studio. I can't remember, is there a place to put my clothes? I hate living out if a suitcase! Also is there a good place to go to look at photos of a studio? .



Yes.  If you go to the sticky thread "DVC Resource" (at the top of this forum), scroll down and click on the "The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa" link,  that will take you to this thread:

VGF Villas & Views - Updated 8/18/2014

Villa 1114 has a view of a lake side room (view from room and interior shots).  Hope that helps!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I mentioned if you request facing the GF in a standard view you should have a view of the monorail but many of the standard views will be able to see it and since it doesn't sound like you put your requests in with MS previously you're best off just telling the CM what you are hoping for.  The issue is going to be that VGF is a small building and since you'll be asking at check in there may not be much the CM can do if you aren't already able to see the monorail.  There are only 6 floors and the higher ones will give a less obstructed view than a ground floor.  I'd guess that the monorail is probably about equal in height to the 3rd floor.
> 
> Have a good trip!



The monorail is exactly equal to the third floor.  We stayed on the third floor last year in a dedicated two bedroom over the lobby facing the spa and the monorail was directly in front of our room.  We could waive to the people riding it.  It was an okay view, but I was disappointed.  We had requested to face the resort.  Apparently the front desk had booked us into the room.  however the previous nights occupants decided to extend their stay without notifying the front desk or booking it!!!  We still had a great time, but I was upset about that.  

We leave in one week for the VGF!!!!  I can't wait!  I've had the Disney itch since we returned from our last trip!


----------



## davale4

Lisann said:


> This has always been my dilemma.  I actually like the main resort vs the villas!  Not sure I want to be over in the villa area.  My sister and I are hoping to purchase a DVC interest within one year.
> 
> Decisions, decisions!!...



My DH was sold on VGF.  He is considering purchasing additional points.  I hope that my kids and I will love it as much as the main building.  I guess I will find out next August.  And yes, decisions, decisions....in the long run, I believe we did the right thing.


----------



## Ismo

Booked our first DVC trip! Going next September (2015) for 8 nights and staying in a 1-bedroom villa. There's only 2 of us but we wanted to splurge for our first ever DVC stay. We've only ever stayed at the Port Orleans Riverside before. Well, I stayed at the Polynesian once when I was 9, so I don't really count that one.

Is there a way to submit room requests for our stay? I know we have to stick with our standard view unless we want to use more points, but there are a lot of standard rooms and I was wondering if we could request a particular part of the building. At POR we always sent faxes and they always worked for us, but I've heard this doesn't work for DVC.

Either way, we can't wait!


----------



## Andrew015

Ismo said:


> Is there a way to submit room requests for our stay? I know we have to stick with our standard view unless we want to use more points, but there are a lot of standard rooms and I was wondering if we could request a particular part of the building. At POR we always sent faxes and they always worked for us, but I've heard this doesn't work for DVC.
> 
> Either way, we can't wait!



Yes - You can make a room request with DVC.   You can do this a few different ways.  I prefer calling DVC Members Services and relaying my request to a live human being (that is my preference).   You can also email Members Services, or you can make your request if you elect to do Online Check-in before you travel.    I believe there is also a way to do this from the main Disney website by logging into your MDE account and linking the reservation, but I have never played with this method.    

I have never stayed at VGF, so cannot recommend a good request, but many within this thread can offer you great suggestions.   You've come to the right place.... Welcome home!


----------



## Ismo

Andrew015 said:


> Yes - You can make a room request with DVC.   You can do this a few different ways.  I prefer calling DVC Members Services and relaying my request to a live human being (that is my preference).   You can also email Members Services, or you can make your request if you elect to do Online Check-in before you travel.    I believe there is also a way to do this from the main Disney website by logging into your MDE account and linking the reservation, but I have never played with this method.
> 
> I have never stayed at VGF, so cannot recommend a good request, but many within this thread can offer you great suggestions.   You've come to the right place.... Welcome home!



Thanks for all of the info! Very helpful


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ismo said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the info! Very helpful



I will be making my first VGF ressie next week lakeview studio. I know nothing about this resort. Any suggestions for room request?


----------



## sleepydog25

BWV Dreamin said:


> I will be making my first VGF ressie next week lakeview studio. I know nothing about this resort. Any suggestions for room request?


As a back story, when we visited the World in August, we stopped by VGF  and took a tour of the open model.  The guide then showed us where all  the lake view rooms were located, and that entire wing fronts Seven Seas  Lagoon. Sure enough, when we went back for our trip in September, our room did, indeed, face the water. Specifically, we had room 1304 (a 3rd floor, lake view studio) and loved the view.  Generally speaking, just about any true lake view room should have very good views over Seven Seas Lagoon with sights varying from the Poly, CR, the Wedding Pavilion, the monorail (off in the distance), and in some cases, even glimpses of Wishes.  We did not have a view of Wishes, but we could see all the other items I mentioned.  Have fun on your trip!


----------



## disneynutz

BWV Dreamin said:


> I will be making my first VGF ressie next week lakeview studio. I know nothing about this resort. Any suggestions for room request?



The building is so small that the side that is the lake view is just that, all lake view. Your only choice would be low or high floor and that doesn't really change the view much.

 Bill


----------



## KnJ

New owners of VGF!!!  and just booked our first trip for september 2015.  Beyond excited!


----------



## Sur

Fixed week contract for Christmas just went up for sale on Timeshare store this morning. A new owner is coming!


----------



## Ismo

KnJ said:


> New owners of VGF!!!  and just booked our first trip for september 2015.  Beyond excited!



Congratulations! Welcome home! We booked for September 2015 too as our first DVC trip.  Can't wait to live the dream!


----------



## goofy4prez

KnJ said:


> New owners of VGF!!!  and just booked our first trip for september 2015.  Beyond excited!



Congrats on being new owners and your first upcoming visit. We are also new owners at VGF and have our first trip coming in June 2015.


----------



## jerseygal

KnJ said:


> New owners of VGF!!!  and just booked our first trip for september 2015.  Beyond excited!



HOPE that you LOVE DVC AND NEW MEMORIES!
Will be at VGF this December! Can't WAIT to experience its beauty!


----------



## medievaldave

Right here with you   First trip using my VGF DVC 4 weeks from tomorrow


----------



## mandy200587

New owners here as well with a trip planned in September.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

We had our first stay in October since buying an add on at VGF. Now we are kicking ourselves big time! 

We thought with most of our points at our original home resort at SSR we would only want a couple of nights at The Grand. So we bought enough for one night a year with the aim of staying 2 nights every other year at the end of our SSR stay. Oh how wrong we were. This is no 2 night resort. This is a keeper! We just adored it. We thought it might be a little over the top for us being casual folk but loved the idea of being so close to MK. But it was just gorgeous! We had to be dragged away! From the glorious room to the staff and all the amenities at the main hotel. We are just in love with the place. Being disabled it was very accessible too. Should have bought more points! Two nights.. Two weeks more like lol....


----------



## lynrip

We have just purchased our first DVC points at SSR but have just booked two nights in a bedroom lake view at GVF in May.  I hope we don't like it too much or I can see us wanting to buy there


----------



## Ismo

lynrip said:


> We have just purchased our first DVC points at SSR but have just booked two nights in a bedroom lake view at GVF in May.  I hope we don't like it too much or I can see us wanting to buy there



I haven't even had a chance to use my DVC points yet and I'm already talking about adding on so we can always stay at VGF!

I plan on trying out a few of the other DVC resorts in the future, but we'll see how that goes


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sur said:


> Fixed week contract for Christmas just went up for sale on Timeshare store this morning. A new owner is coming!



I believe there's already been a week 52 that sold.  This poor week 51 never even used their membership.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We had our first stay in October since buying an add on at VGF. Now we are kicking ourselves big time!  We thought with most of our points at our original home resort at SSR we would only want a couple of nights at The Grand. So we bought enough for one night a year with the aim of staying 2 nights every other year at the end of our SSR stay. Oh how wrong we were. This is no 2 night resort. This is a keeper! We just adored it. We thought it might be a little over the top for us being casual folk but loved the idea of being so close to MK. But it was just gorgeous! We had to be dragged away! From the glorious room to the staff and all the amenities at the main hotel. We are just in love with the place. Being disabled it was very accessible too. Should have bought more points! Two nights.. Two weeks more like lol....



We sold our 200 OKW and 300 SSR points and bought 500 VGF points. 

We stayed there this past Dec and Jan. It was so Grand we bought 250 more VGF points. 

We can stay six weeks in a studio or three weeks in a one bedroom. 

We would like to stay all of Jan and Feb when my husband retires. 

We think about buying a condo but we love the Grand so much we think maybe we will buy more points and let the Grand take care of everything for us. 

Candy


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

New to Vacation Club.  And we bought VGF.  

We walked through the models and I wanted to move in.

But alas, we couldn't afford to get enough points for 52 weeks of vacation a year.  

Oh, well, maybe I can increase our one week to 52, when I win the lottery.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Candy Orlando said:


> We sold our 200 OKW and 300 SSR points and bought 500 VGF points.  We stayed there this past Dec and Jan. It was so Grand we bought 250 more VGF points.  We can stay six weeks in a studio or three weeks in a one bedroom.  We would like to stay all of Jan and Feb when my husband retires.  We think about buying a condo but we love the Grand so much we think maybe we will buy more points and let the Grand take care of everything for us.  Candy


 omg what a great idea to trade in SSR & OKW for the VGF! I love it! Great I agree with a condo to much pressure and stress. Plus it's better being at the heart of the magic! Good buy! I am tempted myself. Now to get DW buy in..lol


----------



## goofy4prez

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe there's already been a week 52 that sold.  This poor week 51 never even used their membership.



If I'm not mistaken this same person had their interest listed back in August as well. We put in an offer that was exactly the same as the one you mentioned, right down to the same points, fixed week, banked points and etc. They refused our offer and did not counter back; we walked and went elsewhere. Now I see it's back up and listed. Perhaps it is a different person but it sure looks like the same listing.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KnJ said:


> New owners of VGF!!!  and just booked our first trip for september 2015.  Beyond excited!


Congrats! We are also new members.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> New to Vacation Club.  And we bought VGF.    We walked through the models and I wanted to move in.  But alas, we couldn't afford to get enough points for 52 weeks of vacation a year.    Oh, well, maybe I can increase our one week to 52, when I win the lottery.



Wow new members and VGF!! Lucky you


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mandy200587 said:


> New owners here as well with a trip planned in September.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Congratulations to all the new VGF owners!!! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## smjm71397

Just got confirmation today - purchased 150 points !!  So happy to call VGF home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

goofy4prez said:


> If I'm not mistaken this same person had their interest listed back in August as well. We put in an offer that was exactly the same as the one you mentioned, right down to the same points, fixed week, banked points and etc. They refused our offer and did not counter back; we walked and went elsewhere. Now I see it's back up and listed. Perhaps it is a different person but it sure looks like the same listing.



I'd guess that you're correct - at least it seems a little strange that there would be two people who bought that fixed week and never used it and listed for sale so close together.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

smjm71397 said:
			
		

> Just got confirmation today - purchased 150 points !!  So happy to call VGF home!



Wow congrats!!!


----------



## jerseygal

EXCITING! CONGRATS to all!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

smjm71397 said:


> Just got confirmation today - purchased 150 points !!  So happy to call VGF home!


how wonderful! Hope you booked your first stay!


----------



## smjm71397

Thanks!  So excited!  But my first stay won't be until 2016.   unless I can convince hubby otherwise.  We already had our 2015 vacation booked ....


----------



## davale4

Ismo said:


> I haven't even had a chance to use my DVC points yet and I'm already talking about adding on so we can always stay at VGF!
> 
> I plan on trying out a few of the other DVC resorts in the future, but we'll see how that goes



No worries! We're right there with you.  We just bought VGF in mid-August and haven't used our points yet, and we just added some more points two days ago.  We now have three weeks books for next August and still have plenty of points left over. .


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Getting ready to book my first ever VGF reservation next Tuesday. Haven't been this excited in years!!!


----------



## jerseygal

BWV Dreamin said:


> Getting ready to book my first ever VGF reservation next Tuesday. Haven't been this excited in years!!!



BEST OF LUCK!

Staying at VGF this December, first time, 2 nights of a split stay; CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Face Like Fizz

We bought VGF points in July and I've just made our first booking, for a standard studio, for next October  The excitement and build up to making this booking has been ridiculous - I couldn't sleep last night! I've been watching availability all week and was so worried I wouldn't get it booked that I took my personal laptop to work as the DVC site is blocked my employer. I had the booking webpage open and ready and at 1 pm UK time on the dot I made the booking!

We've stayed at the Poly in the past but this will be our first time at the Grand Floridian (and first time as DVC). I'm hoping for greatness!!!


----------



## kittyab

We booked our standard view studio for the first 2 weeks of October 

We plan to hit the Halloween Party & Food & Wine Festival


----------



## jerseygal

Face Like Fizz said:
			
		

> We bought VGF points in July and I've just made our first booking, for a standard studio, for next October  The excitement and build up to making this booking has been ridiculous - I couldn't sleep last night! I've been watching availability all week and was so worried I wouldn't get it booked that I took my personal laptop to work as the DVC site is blocked my employer. I had the booking webpage open and ready and at 1 pm UK time on the dot I made the booking!
> 
> We've stayed at the Poly in the past but this will be our first time at the Grand Floridian (and first time as DVC). I'm hoping for greatness!!!



Congrats to you! Hope you have any years of awesome vaca!  First stay at VGF upcoming this December in a studio for fhe first time on a split stay returning to our home AKV..Studio is just fine for only  DH and me..when we travel with our 2 older sons we spread out in a 2 Br..Enjoy your first magical stay!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Face Like Fizz said:


> We bought VGF points in July and I've just made our first booking, for a standard studio, for next October  The excitement and build up to making this booking has been ridiculous - I couldn't sleep last night! I've been watching availability all week and was so worried I wouldn't get it booked that I took my personal laptop to work as the DVC site is blocked my employer. I had the booking webpage open and ready and at 1 pm UK time on the dot I made the booking!  We've stayed at the Poly in the past but this will be our first time at the Grand Floridian (and first time as DVC). I'm hoping for greatness!!!


Congratulations and Welcome Home! Enjoy


----------



## OceanLvr

So, what happens when, you're on a Disney Cruise and your wife says, "maybe it's time we look into DVC." And, reluctantly you get dragged along...


You BUY VGF!!!! 

After the sticker shock wore off, I have to say that we are beyond excited.  The paperwork package arrived yesterday and we've already had the paperwork stamped, sealed and ready for return.

We are twice yearly cruisers on DCL, if you told me this time last year I'd buy DVC I would have told you that was a crazy idea. Well, call me crazy.


----------



## Candy Orlando

OceanLvr said:


> So, what happens when, you're on a Disney Cruise and your wife says, "maybe it's time we look into DVC." And, reluctantly you get dragged along...  You BUY VGF!!!!   After the sticker shock wore off, I have to say that we are beyond excited.  The paperwork package arrived yesterday and we've already had the paperwork stamped, sealed and ready for return.  We are twice yearly cruisers on DCL, if you told me this time last year I'd buy DVC I would have told you that was a crazy idea. Well, call me crazy.



Congratulations and Welcome Home! The Grand is Grand!


----------



## ratharp12

We are new DVC members as of Thursday! Super excited! I already have addonitis  *shakes head at self* lol


----------



## jd99

We sold our BLT points and bought VGF last spring.  Booked  nights for the holidays (starting on the 27th) and ended up booking Christmas day and the 26th at the Boardwalk and wait listed VGF.  Just heard back that our wait list came through so we have 9 nights in a studio for the holidays at VGF.  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

ratharp12 said:


> We are new DVC members as of Thursday! Super excited! I already have addonitis  *shakes head at self* lol



I know how you feel about addonitis. 

May of 2013 we sold 200 OKW and 300 SSR points to buy 500 VGF points. We always went for three weeks in a one bedroom. 

After staying at the VGF for two weeks in a one bedroom, we bought 250 more VGF points, so we could stay for three weeks like we did before. 

Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## medievaldave

2 more days till our first DVC trip to VGF


----------



## jerseygal

medievaldave said:


> 2 more days till our first DVC trip to VGF



Enjoy! Our first is in Dec! Can't wait!


----------



## galaxygirl76

We are new DVC members as of last Sunday!! Can't wait to start using the points, but my husband is being a responsible party pooper about it


----------



## 1308Miles

We just became a member of the VGF family on Thursday and couldn't be happier!! So excited to learn all of the ins & outs of being DVC!


----------



## Candy Orlando

galaxygirl76 said:


> We are new DVC members as of last Sunday!! Can't wait to start using the points, but my husband is being a responsible party pooper about it


Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Candy Orlando

1308Miles said:


> We just became a member of the VGF family on Thursday and couldn't be happier!! So excited to learn all of the ins & outs of being DVC! dde0a


Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats! 
Hope that you ENJOY many GREAT years of DVC!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Congrats neighbor! Our first VGF stay is next October.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

We just arrived yesterday for our first stay as homeowners.  I love it!  We definitely need to add on some more points.  Now I'm just trying to talk my husband into buying more points without selling our AKV contract first.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Just booked our first stay for September 10-15. I talked my husband into an anniversary trip, it's our 10th so I figured it deserved a wdw trip


----------



## mandy200587

galaxygirl76 said:


> Just booked our first stay for September 10-15. I talked my husband into an anniversary trip, it's our 10th so I figured it deserved a wdw trip



We'll be there during the same time almost.


----------



## kittyab

We will be there Oct 3 - 17 2015


----------



## kittyab

We will be at the GF for 2 weeks next Oct.  (Deluxe Studio) I wanted to stock the room.   Any tips?    Do they supply coffee filters, paper plates, etc?

Is there a toaster & microwave in the studios?    I know there is a coffee maker & mini fridge. 

I assume I need to get my own coffee supplies.


----------



## medievaldave

well I've been back 5 days now from a 15 day stay at VGF and I must say im depressed  lol.  Even though I booked for next November already........

Yes there is a toaster and microwave in the room...only supply coffee on days they clean the room (enough for 1 pot)   I would bring coffee and filters along with creamer and sugar if needed....paper plates you can ask for    

we ordered tons of groceries from garden grocer  they deliver and are the best


----------



## kittyab

We plan to rent a car and hit the walmart and maybe costco.   You can find cheaper tee shirts & stuff animals there.  Plus I want to stock up on beer, coolers and a few bottles of wine


----------



## kittyab

What kind of filters?  Cone or basket type?


----------



## medievaldave

basket kind.   or if u want the kinds with coffee in filters like they have in the room when u get there.......too bad u weren't there when we were     had plenty of beer   lol


----------



## kittyab

We should start a chart as to when people will be there so if there are left over supplies we can pass them off or just party up


----------



## kittyab

We will be there Oct 3 - Oct 17 2015


----------



## medievaldave

that's a great idea.....oh we will miss each other once again.   Nov 4-19 for us     lol


----------



## kittyab

We booked our flight this past weekend.   Airmiles has really increased the amount of miles needed to fly to Orlando.


----------



## medievaldave

Good thing I fly free.  Lol


----------



## kittyab

With airmiles I just pay the sales tax on the tickets.  Makes it easier to afford a meal plan


----------



## medievaldave

ive never done the meal plan   dont understand the rules


----------



## kittyab

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm

This is the last year my DD can go as a child so we are thinking of doing the meal plan this last time.  She wants to do a bunch of character meals so it does make it worth it.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

kittyab said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm  This is the last year my DD can go as a child so we are thinking of doing the meal plan this last time.  She wants to do a bunch of character meals so it does make it worth it.



Not always.. It can really depend on where your are eating and what time of day. 
Sometimes  TIW works better. 

We Are HUGE character meal people.. We normally do two per day..  Breakfast and dinner with a QS for lunch
we have found that the TIW card works better for our family.   It's 20% off no matter what you order. 
We got 2 TS and 1 QS for $173 cheaper than buying the DDP (TS,QS,snack) 
We have also found that my 3 year prefers to pick off our plates. Or we will order an adult meal and spilt it between my two children. 
Overall  TIW works better for is, but run your numbers.. Every family is different.


----------



## kittyab

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Not always.. It can really depend on where your are eating and what time of day.
> Sometimes  TIW works better.
> 
> We Are HUGE character meal people.. We normally do two per day..  Breakfast and dinner with a QS for lunch
> we have found that the TIW card works better for our family.   It's 20% off no matter what you order.
> We got 2 TS and 1 QS for $173 cheaper than buying the DDP (TS,QS,snack)
> We have also found that my 3 year prefers to pick off our plates. Or we will order an adult meal and spilt it between my two children.
> Overall  TIW works better for is, but run your numbers.. Every family is different.



Yeah we did do the numbers for this trip, the magic your way plan would work better for us.  Plus there are many restaurants we want to go to that is not on the TIW list.    Also when you use the TIW you are automatically charged 18% gratuity regardless of the size of your party.


----------



## medievaldave

TWI?   confused


----------



## kittyab

Tables in Wonderland:  http://tablesinwonderland.com/

http://allears.net/din/dde.htm


----------



## AmyB2006

Finally got to stay here!!  First time.  So so so nice.  Everything except our view.  Don't ever stay in studio #1221.  LOL.   

But everything was gorgeous and I loved every second of it.  Can't wait to stay again.


----------



## smidgy

so what do you have a view of?


----------



## tidefan

AmyB2006 said:


> Finally got to stay here!!  First time.  So so so nice.  Everything except our view.  Don't ever stay in studio #1221.  LOL.  But everything was gorgeous and I loved every second of it.  Can't wait to stay again.



Ah, you had the "Porte Cochere" view room!


----------



## medievaldave

Kitty thanks for the info......18% tip holy crap     I don't like auto tipping cause then u have better chance of crap service


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

medievaldave said:


> Kitty thanks for the info......18% tip holy crap     I don't like auto tipping cause then u have better chance of crap service


 Yes it does have the 18% tip  However we have found we get much better service vs. the DDP Also it's not required to give the TIW at the beginning of the meal..  We normally give it around the time we finish our meal before the check comes. 
They would have no way of knowing before that.. 

Also we normally tip around that much anyways


----------



## kittyab

I don't see how you save money with that card though.  You have to pay $100 for the card and they automatically charge 18% gratuity regardless of the size of your party.

Quick serve restaurants are not on their list of places where they are accepted either.

I rather pay out of pocket and show my AP or DVC card for a discount.  Which we would do this go around if my DD didn't want to do a lot of character meals!


----------



## Msmithmd

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Yes it does have the 18% tip  However we have found we get much better service vs. the DDP Also it's not required to give the TIW at the beginning of the meal..  We normally give it around the time we finish our meal before the check comes. They would have no way of knowing before that..  Also we normally tip around that much anyways



+1

When dining with TIW, you just say "no" at the beginning of service when they ask if you are on the dining plan. And you give them the TIW card at the end, when you either order or decline dessert. 

That way you don't telegraph to the server "fixed guaranteed good tip," and you get good service through the meal. There is zero reason to present TIW at the beginning of your meal.


----------



## SFD998

kittyab said:


> Also when you use the TIW you are automatically charged 18% gratuity regardless of the size of your party.


We started using it a couple of years ago when my oldest became a "Disney adult". It ends up working out in our favor over the DDP. Since we generally tip 20% it is nice to have it included at 18%. We save a little there too. We factored the cost of the card into everything as well. Since we visit 3-4 times per year we get our monies worth out of it. We do tend to price things out well in advance just to see if the DDP would be the better option and it hasn't worked out that way yet. However, each family is different. It's nice to have the options.


----------



## kittyab

Yeah like I said this is the last year we can go as her being a child.  I think on our next visit we will probably just not do a dining plan and use our DVC & AP discount.  I prefer quick serve meals myself.   Much quicker!  BTW we are not doing the deluxe plan just the magic your way.  

On our last visit, I found we spent so much time in the restaurants and what really wanted to do was go back to the resort and sit in the hot tub LOL!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

kittyab said:


> I don't see how you save money with that card though.  You have to pay $100 for the card and they automatically charge 18% gratuity regardless of the size of your party.  Quick serve restaurants are not on their list of places where they are accepted either.  I rather pay out of pocket and show my AP or DVC card for a discount.  Which we would do this go around if my DD didn't want to do a lot of character meals!



  TIW is not for everyone.. It works out for us.. Even with the up front cost of $100. 18% doesn't matter to us has that what we tip. 
We like to do Cinderella's table and a few others that would cost us 2 TS credits.  
 Also on the dinning plan they only give you enough meals per room night This means if we fly for a 7day/6 night stay we only get 6 days worth of food.  6 TS 6 QS and 6 snacks   

Our flights arrives at 6am- and leaves 6 nights later 7pm  So at arrive at 8am on check in day use our TS, QS, and snack that day You continue using the credits this way pre day. Getting to the check out day of your trip. On check out day will than have no credits left for this day.. And than have to pay out of pocket for any food this day.  

 if you plan on doing any character meals that cost 2 TS  You may end up paying out of pocket again as you will be short a TS meal.  Run the number is the best advice I can give you..  I hope all this helps. Good luck


----------



## kittyab

Yeah it depends on your dining preference.   I could get away with quick serve for the whole trip and eat in the room for a quick breakfast.

I do however plan to hit the food & wine festival


----------



## DVC Mike

Some photos for all you VGF owners.




First Ray of Sunshine on Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa by DVC Mike, on Flickr




The lobby at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa by DVC Mike, on Flickr




Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa at dawn. by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## mandy200587

Mike those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## kittyab

That Xmas tree is amazing


----------



## Scarlett81

Bear with this newbie! 
We are considering a future VGF buy. I've started the process of learning what I can about this big DVC world and boy is it confusing. Hubby's fave is BCV, mine is VGF. If we did BCV we'd probably do a resale buy. I guess with VGF we can't do that.

Someone said it may be advantageous cost wise to buy elsewhere at a cheaper home resort, but transfer?/book at VGF. Can you explain how that works? And if that is true? 
I guess it makes sense VGF would be highest cost wise, no surprises there. But for a choice like this, we want the resort we love. No sense buying into something we aren't in love with since its costly no matter what.

Thank for any help you can offer!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Scarlett81 said:


> Bear with this newbie!  We are considering a future VGF buy. I've started the process of learning what I can about this big DVC world and boy is it confusing. Hubby's fave is BCV, mine is VGF. If we did BCV we'd probably do a resale buy. I guess with VGF we can't do that.  Someone said it may be advantageous cost wise to buy elsewhere at a cheaper home resort, but transfer?/book at VGF. Can you explain how that works? And if that is true? I guess it makes sense VGF would be highest cost wise, no surprises there. But for a choice like this, we want the resort we love. No sense buying into something we aren't in love with since its costly no matter what.  Thank for any help you can offer!



With your wish to stay at either BCV or VGF I probably would not lean towards purchasing SSR and counting on switching to either of those 2 at 7 months.  It can be done depending on the time of year you prefer to go and depending on the room size and flexibility that you have in booking but you should at least be ok in staying at the resort you own in case you can't switch or you probably won't be very happy.  But you also need to be able to book in the 7 to 11 month home resort priority window in order for it to even matter where you own.

What you might want to do is a smaller contract at BCV and at VGF and use banking or borrowing to rotate your stays.  If going that way I'd say buy the BCV resale and then do the VGF as an add on direct.  DVC will be able to match the Use year you get resale easily but it can be more difficult to go the other way and wait for a BCV to come up for sale resale of the size and UY to match what you already have.


----------



## Scarlett81

KAT4DISNEY said:


> With your wish to stay at either BCV or VGF I probably would not lean towards purchasing SSR and counting on switching to either of those 2 at 7 months.  It can be done depending on the time of year you prefer to go and depending on the room size and flexibility that you have in booking but you should at least be ok in staying at the resort you own in case you can't switch or you probably won't be very happy.  But you also need to be able to book in the 7 to 11 month home resort priority window in order for it to even matter where you own.
> 
> What you might want to do is a smaller contract at BCV and at VGF and use banking or borrowing to rotate your stays.  If going that way I'd say buy the BCV resale and then do the VGF as an add on direct.  DVC will be able to match the Use year you get resale easily but it can be more difficult to go the other way and wait for a BCV to come up for sale resale of the size and UY to match what you already have.



Thank you very much for the info! I kind of feel like I understand about half of that, LOL. Get the general idea though. 
What is the Use year?


----------



## calleger

Stayed at SSR on rented points.  Decided to go thru a walk-thru while there.  The entire time before the trip, we told ourselves not to buy   Got at the end of the walk-thru and bought.  GFV is our new home away from home.   120 pts with a June use year!  Bought the day before the December use year contracts started.


----------



## Thisdman

Scarlett81 said:


> Bear with this newbie!
> We are considering a future VGF buy. I've started the process of learning what I can about this big DVC world and boy is it confusing. Hubby's fave is BCV, mine is VGF. If we did BCV we'd probably do a resale buy. I guess with VGF we can't do that.
> 
> Someone said it may be advantageous cost wise to buy elsewhere at a cheaper home resort, but transfer?/book at VGF. Can you explain how that works? And if that is true?
> I guess it makes sense VGF would be highest cost wise, no surprises there. But for a choice like this, we want the resort we love. No sense buying into something we aren't in love with since its costly no matter what.
> 
> Thank for any help you can offer!


Hi Scarlett. Let me try and get you started. Where you own allows you to book that home resort at 11 months from your planned stay. Only owners can book that far away. Everyone else has to wait until 7 months out. The big question with VGF is going to be availability at 7 months after it has sold out (75% so far). Some will say rooms will be available, some will say no way. Somewhere in the middle will probably where it will shake out. I figure if you don't own there you will almost certainly be unable to book more then a night or two during most of the year. If you travel in January or Feburary you will get more. We bought there because of this and because we do not plan on ever staying anywhere else. Hope this helps a little. Lots of threads on this and a heck of a lot more informed people then I am.


----------



## kittyab

When we booked our points, she said our dates were filling up.    I can't wait


----------



## julluvsdisney

I am going through the process of buying VGF now! YAY!  We would like to go for our first stay the last week of Oct.  Do you think that I would be able to book something in January when we close? We would do a 1 bedroom but are fine with a studio if necessary.  

Also when in the process of purchasing direct can you book your first visit? Is it the day of closing? When you put the deposit down? Or after closing?

TIA!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

julluvsdisney said:


> I am going through the process of buying VGF now! YAY!  We would like to go for our first stay the last week of Oct.  Do you think that I would be able to book something in January when we close? We would do a 1 bedroom but are fine with a studio if necessary.  Also when in the process of purchasing direct can you book your first visit? Is it the day of closing? When you put the deposit down? Or after closing?  TIA!!!



When buying direct you should have access to points within a day or two of signing the paperwork.  Since Disney has control of the sale they allow that with direct.  I suggest calling your guide if you have questions about that.


----------



## julluvsdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When buying direct you should have access to points within a day or two of signing the paperwork.  Since Disney has control of the sale they allow that with direct.  I suggest calling your guide if you have questions about that.




Awesome!! thanks for the quick response!  Our guide had said immediately after closing we could book but I was just wondering what the real deal is!  I have no reason not to believe him but I wanted to check on here! 

Thanks!!


----------



## DVC Mike

Our next stay isn't until October 2015!





DM_141211_063541_VGF_Dawn by DVC Mike, on Flickr



DM_141212_171443_GF_Sunset by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## easyd

Just finally catching up with real life after 17 days of Disney!

Started off leaving on Thanksgiving Day for 3 nights at Port Orleans French Quarter. Nice slow start... Slept in most mornings, and DGF didn't leave the room one day.

Then, 7 days on the Disney Magic for Podcast Cruise 5.0. First Disney cruise for both of us, and my first cruise. I'm hooked. Love DCL. Rebooked on board.

As the cruise was winding down, day 5, we went to the DVC session in the afternoon. I've been looking into DVC for about a year. It was all new to DGF. Ended up going to talk to a Guide one-on-one, and bought 125 points at VGF!

After the cruise, we headed to the airport, and met DGFs mother, and then had a week at WDW, staying off-site. We made arrangements with our Guide to see the Aulani and VGF demo units at SSR. Something about buying DVC sight-unseen...

Anyway, enjoyed the free water and pastries while waiting for our Guide. We also discussed money, and add-ons, and points. Ended up rewriting the contract for 150 points! 

They were offering backdated 2014 points for VGF and extra points at Aulani on the cruise, in case anyone is interested. After reading all about direct vs resale and use years and everything, Disney always has a way of making things easy!

--EasyD


----------



## disneynutz

easyd said:


> Just finally catching up with real life after 17 days of Disney!
> 
> Started off leaving on Thanksgiving Day for 3 nights at Port Orleans French Quarter. Nice slow start... Slept in most mornings, and DGF didn't leave the room one day.
> 
> Then, 7 days on the Disney Magic for Podcast Cruise 5.0. First Disney cruise for both of us, and my first cruise. I'm hooked. Love DCL. Rebooked on board.
> 
> As the cruise was winding down, day 5, we went to the DVC session in the afternoon. I've been looking into DVC for about a year. It was all new to DGF. Ended up going to talk to a Guide one-on-one, and bought 125 points at VGF!
> 
> After the cruise, we headed to the airport, and met DGFs mother, and then had a week at WDW, staying off-site. We made arrangements with our Guide to see the Aulani and VGF demo units at SSR. Something about buying DVC sight-unseen...
> 
> Anyway, enjoyed the free water and pastries while waiting for our Guide. We also discussed money, and add-ons, and points. Ended up rewriting the contract for 150 points!
> 
> They were offering backdated 2014 points for VGF and extra points at Aulani on the cruise, in case anyone is interested. After reading all about direct vs resale and use years and everything, Disney always has a way of making things easy!
> 
> --EasyD



I hate to mention this but based on your UY that *you* selected, you probably bought those back dated points. This is a common Guide selling spiel. 

Have fun with your ownership! 

 Bill


----------



## sweatandsteel

We have been going to Disney for a while and have rented points the last 2 trips. On our last day, 12/7, we took the DVC tour and became members at The Villas at Grand Floridian. We have already booked our trip for October 2 - 10 2015!!!


----------



## easyd

disneynutz said:


> I hate to mention this but based on your UY that *you* selected, you probably bought those back dated points. This is a common Guide selling spiel.
> 
> Have fun with your ownership!
> 
> Bill



I had a feeling something like that was going on. I sort of wish the Guide had explained the whole UY thing better. I've read about it quite a bit, but it's still a little hazy for me. But it's all good, I certainly intend to have fun!!!

D


----------



## marros6284

Hello everyone!   I hardly ever post on DIS so forgive me if I mess this up! 

We bought 150 points at VGF last January and will finally get to stay in our DVC home next week!!  I am sooo excited!!  We will have 2 studios with standard view since there will be 5 adults.  I find conflicting info where I browse around different information sites.  Has anyone been there very recently, and can you tell me if the studios do or DO NOT have toasters?   I will placing an order for Garden Grocer and want to know if I can order things like English muffins.    When I spoke with member services they said there aren't, yet somewhere else I read there are toasters.   Thanks!!


----------



## kittyab

All the photos I have seen, there is a toaster.

BTW if you have time.... the Walmart is much cheaper then the online grocery place.    There is a Wal-Mart near the resort.


----------



## disneynutz

marros6284 said:


> Hello everyone!   I hardly ever post on DIS so forgive me if I mess this up!
> 
> We bought 150 points at VGF last January and will finally get to stay in our DVC home next week!!  I am sooo excited!!  We will have 2 studios with standard view since there will be 5 adults.  I find conflicting info where I browse around different information sites.  Has anyone been there very recently, and can you tell me if the studios do or DO NOT have toasters?   I will placing an order for Garden Grocer and want to know if I can order things like English muffins.    When I spoke with member services they said there aren't, yet somewhere else I read there are toasters.   Thanks!!



Yes there should be a toaster. If it's missing, just give housekeeping a call.

 Bill


----------



## wmcyip

We just came back and Can confirm there is a toaster in the room


----------



## marros6284

Thanks to all of you that responded to my question about the toaster!!  Kittyab: thanks for the Walmart suggestion!   If we were going to have a car I would go there for sure, however; since we're flying in, and taking advantage of the Magical Express from MCO  we will need to check out Garden Grocer.  

I don't think I'm going to get too much food, since it is only a kitchenette but I figure it would be good to have a few things on hand for an easy breakfast or if we don't feel like leaving the room after a long day in the parks 

 WMCYIP: It seems Gasparilla Grill  is a place to get a quick bite at any hour? Did you happen to go in there in your recent stay? 
I need to spend the next few days really reading more about the GF.  We have never stayed at the GF resort prior to buying DVC.  Have tried about 6 others, but this will our first time at GF. 

I must say it's nice to see all the good things that have been posted about the VGF.   Looks like biggest 'complaint' is the lack of storage but I can deal with that for 7 days.


----------



## galaxygirl76

We're planning on using the amazon pantry service for essentials like water. This trip we won't have a car, and we're not staying super long so we don't need many things but since we're going in September water is a must.


----------



## mandy200587

We ate at the quick service this past September when we were there staying at Contemporary. It's our favorite, I think if I remember though they only serve hot food certain from a certain time to a certain time, however they do have a cooler of foods/fruits/cupcakes


----------



## marros6284

Easyd;

We are also new to DVC and VGF!!  We went to WDW last January and decided to do one of the tours.  I had been curious about DVC for quite some time since my brother and sister-in-law have been members for about 10 years (at SSR).  Needless to say, we loved the demo units and decided to go with VGF for 150 points also!  Since we closed by end of Jan we were given the points from august '13 and of course, we picked up the 150 in Aug. of '14.  This worked out great since we knew we wouldn't be going until Jan of '15 so 300 points was more than enough to get 2 standard studios (5 adults are going) plus I will be banking 50 for next year.  Hoping to get a short trip in to get to the F&W festival. 

We leave middle of next week and I am beyond excited!!  Can't wait to stay in my new 'piece of paradise'!  We have stayed at  CB, Poly, Contemporary, Swan, and last year at the POP.  Going to the GF will be quite a difference from the POP for sure


----------



## marros6284

Galaxygirl76:

I haven't heard of amazon pantry.  Is it also a delivery service like GG?


----------



## kittyab

On our next visit we plan to be there for 2 weeks.   We plan on having a quick breakfast in the room, of course we get bottle water and lots of adult beverages 

I find Wal-Mart is a good place to get t shirts and stuff animals.  The last time we were there I got my dd a Minnie mouse head band (ears) she preferred the ones at Wal-Mart then to the park.  (more comfortable)

We plan to rent a car for our first day to stock the room and maybe explore Orlando.    It is cheaper to do that, then get a cab.


----------



## wmcyip

Maross6284
Yes, the grill is the place to get quick meals 24hrs a day.  We also walked to the Poly to use their quick service as well.


----------



## kittyab

Which has the better quick serve GF or Poly?


----------



## mandy200587

I personally think gf does.


----------



## kittyab

marros6284 said:


> Galaxygirl76:
> 
> I haven't heard of amazon pantry.  Is it also a delivery service like GG?



You need to be a Amazon Prime member, but it is cheaper then GG

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=7301146011


----------



## wmcyip

We liked both as each had its own specialties, ie poly had udon noodles, tonga (French) toasts  and gf  had make your own salads and a nicer bakery selection
Plus I think the walk from the villas are almost the same--at gf winding around the various buildings to get to the grill vs walking along the shore to poly


----------



## pagntbaby

What address do you use for shipping to VGF and how early do we need to send it?


----------



## kittyab

Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa
4401 Floridian Way, Lake Buena Vista, Orlando, FL 32830

That is the address for the main building.  You could call to see if there is a better address for the Villas.

I think with GG you can order a day or so before or even while you are there.   With the Amazon pantry I would order about a week before.   They will hold your order at the front desk.


----------



## kmermaid

kittyab said:


> You need to be a Amazon Prime member, but it is cheaper then GG
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=7301146011



This is awesome.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## nelsonkg

Hi we are considering VGF for our next stay. When looking at photos  and videos I can not see any storage for clothing. There does not appear to be a bureau anywhere. Can you fill me in on this? Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

What size room, studio?

 Bill


----------



## jerseygal

nelsonkg said:


> Hi we are considering VGF for our next stay. When looking at photos  and videos I can not see any storage for clothing. There does not appear to be a bureau anywhere. Can you fill me in on this? Thanks!



DH and I stayed in a studio at VGF recently.  There were storage drawers under the bed...Didn't use them as we were only there for 2 nights of a split stay! LOVED IT! Enjoy!


----------



## nelsonkg

disneynutz said:


> What size room, studio?
> 
> Bill



Yes sorry a studio! There would be myself and two sons 14 and 8!


----------



## sleepydog25

nelsonkg said:


> Yes sorry a studio! There would be myself and two sons 14 and 8!


There is limited storage for anything.  Expect to be creative with your storage needs.  As a pp noted, there are two drawers under the bed; however, only one of them is accessible since the nightstand blocks the other one from opening.  The closet has three or four very tiny cubicles and room to hang a few clothes, but your space is limited by the ironing board and the safe with the cubicles eating into your hanging space.  That's it.  There is no other drawer space since the Murphy bed sits in the unit beneath the TV.  Some have stacked a suitcase or two against the lock-off door and used that as a stand for another suitcase in which to store clothes.  While doable, you will be cramped.  For the record, despite the poor planning for storage in the studio, we enjoyed our stay there and loved the location.  Good luck!


----------



## kittyab

I may bring a hanging closet organizer with me.


----------



## RDP

Any room location suggestions for a standard view?


----------



## kittyab

We requested 1429 & 1329, best view for the fire works from a standard view.

But I rather go out side and see stuff then waste points on a better view.


----------



## tidefan

RDP said:


> Any room location suggestions for a standard view?



Not 1221


----------



## jerseygal

RDP said:


> Any room location suggestions for a standard view?



If STUDIO we stayed in STANDARD 1505 in December.. I thought it was a GORGEOUS view! Check out my pic of the view on the GF Resort and Villas FAQ's thread of the Disney Resorts Section..Go to 12/29/14 post #501 pg.34.

You will LOVE VGF! GORGEOUS!Enjoy!


----------



## RDP

jerseygal said:


> If STUDIO we stayed in STANDARD 1505 in December.. I thought it was a GORGEOUS view! Check out my pic of the view on the GF Resort and Villas FAQ's thread of the Disney Resorts Section..Go to 12/29/14 post #501 pg.34.  You will LOVE VGF! GORGEOUS!Enjoy!



Thats great view, thanks for the tip!


----------



## jd99

Recently returned from a nine night stay in a studio at VGF.  We sold our BLT points to buy here and I am SO glad we did.  These units blow away anything else we have ever stayed at, with the possible exception of Aulani, though I think that our love of Aulani is baed largely on the fact that it is, well, Aulani and it's in Hawaii!  The finishes in these units are clearly a cut above other DVCs and the studio is more spacious than others - particularly BLT and AKV.  Having two showers rocks for a dad with a wife and two daughters.  We found the storage to be a challenge but not impossible.  For a nine night stay over Christmas, we had more luggage and clothing than normal and we found places to put everything and to store luggage (though admittedly one of the places we stored luggage was in the small alcove where the connecting door to the next unit was located.  

I love that they have a dedicated front desk and concierge staff in this building as it makes it feel special like it should for being at the GF.  The lobby is awesome and was a place to hang out on a rainy morning while the girls were getting ready and I wanted to read.  This resort just feels more special than other DVC properties.  

We toured the 1BR model (having seen it at SSR last year we wanted to see a 'real one').  And it absolutely blew us away to the point that the kids said they'd rather come less often and get to stay in that 1BR unit.  We've always been fine in studios but have treated ourselves now and then to a 1 BR - and more rarely a 2BR.  But I kind of agree with the kids as the 1BR gives you so much more.  

Selling BLT and buying VGF was the best move we could have made.  Now we have home status at our three favorite resorts in the Disney family (BCF, VGF and Aulani).  

I'm open to questions to anyone who has any!


----------



## Candy Orlando

jd99 said:


> Recently returned from a nine night stay in a studio at VGF.  We sold our BLT points to buy here and I am SO glad we did.  These units blow away anything else we have ever stayed at, with the possible exception of Aulani, though I think that our love of Aulani is baed largely on the fact that it is, well, Aulani and it's in Hawaii!  The finishes in these units are clearly a cut above other DVCs and the studio is more spacious than others - particularly BLT and AKV.  Having two showers rocks for a dad with a wife and two daughters.  We found the storage to be a challenge but not impossible.  For a nine night stay over Christmas, we had more luggage and clothing than normal and we found places to put everything and to store luggage (though admittedly one of the places we stored luggage was in the small alcove where the connecting door to the next unit was located.  I love that they have a dedicated front desk and concierge staff in this building as it makes it feel special like it should for being at the GF.  The lobby is awesome and was a place to hang out on a rainy morning while the girls were getting ready and I wanted to read.  This resort just feels more special than other DVC properties.  We toured the 1BR model (having seen it at SSR last year we wanted to see a 'real one').  And it absolutely blew us away to the point that the kids said they'd rather come less often and get to stay in that 1BR unit.  We've always been fine in studios but have treated ourselves now and then to a 1 BR - and more rarely a 2BR.  But I kind of agree with the kids as the 1BR gives you so much more.  Selling BLT and buying VGF was the best move we could have made.  Now we have home status at our three favorite resorts in the Disney family (BCF, VGF and Aulani).  I'm open to questions to anyone who has any!



I agree with you, we sold 500 points at OKW and SSR and bought 750 points at VGF so we could stay in a one bedroom three weeks a year. 

Disney did a beautiful job recreating the Victorian design we have in the homes overlooking the water on the north shore of Massachusetts.  

Candy


----------



## kittyab

Here is the link to photos of various views at VGF

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3192814&highlight=view


----------



## Noelle

Candy Orlando said:


> I agree with you, we sold 500 points at OKW and SSR and bought 750 points at VGF so we could stay in a one bedroom three weeks a year.
> 
> Disney did a beautiful job recreating the Victorian design we have in the homes overlooking the water on the north shore of Massachusetts.
> 
> Candy



We sold all our SSR points this week to buy a few more VGF points.  We love OKW & BCV too and own at both.  So now the plan is to rotate 10 days every 3rd year...OKW GV, VGF 2BRM Lake view, & BCV 2BRM.  I'm so glad we bought VGF.  
It was our favorite WDW hotel and they did a great job with the DVC portion.


----------



## jd99

Noelle said:


> We sold all our SSR points this week to buy a few more VGF points.  We love OKW & BCV too and own at both.  So now the plan is to rotate 10 days every 3rd year...OKW GV, VGF 2BRM Lake view, & BCV 2BRM.  I'm so glad we bought VGF.
> It was our favorite WDW hotel and they did a great job with the DVC portion.



Agree. If they would just add club level services it would be perfect!


----------



## kittyab

Gotta ask, housekeeping.... do you have to get the service?  Or can you clean your room before leave?  

What is expected?   We will be there for 2 weeks, I was just thinking of fresh linens after a week.


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> Gotta ask, housekeeping.... do you have to get the service?  Or can you clean your room before leave?
> 
> What is expected?   We will be there for 2 weeks, I was just thinking of fresh linens after a week.



You will get a full cleaning on the forth day, trash and towel on day eight, another full cleaning on day twelve.

A full cleaning includes fresh bed linens.

 Bill


----------



## kittyab

disneynutz said:


> You will get a full cleaning on the forth day, trash and towel on day eight, another full cleaning on day twelve.
> 
> A full cleaning includes fresh bed linens.
> 
> Bill



Is there a charge for this?


----------



## disneynutz

kittyab said:


> Is there a charge for this?



This is the schedule for DVC point stays and there is no charge.

 Bill


----------



## Kebby

marros6284 said:


> Easyd;
> 
> We are also new to DVC and VGF!!  We went to WDW last January and decided to do one of the tours.  I had been curious about DVC for quite some time since my brother and sister-in-law have been members for about 10 years (at SSR).  Needless to say, we loved the demo units and decided to go with VGF for 150 points also!  Since we closed by end of Jan we were given the points from august '13 and of course, we picked up the 150 in Aug. of '14.  This worked out great since we knew we wouldn't be going until Jan of '15 so 300 points was more than enough to get 2 standard studios (5 adults are going) plus I will be banking 50 for next year.  Hoping to get a short trip in to get to the F&W festival.
> 
> We leave middle of next week and I am beyond excited!!  Can't wait to stay in my new 'piece of paradise'!  We have stayed at  CB, Poly, Contemporary, Swan, and last year at the POP.  Going to the GF will be quite a difference from the POP for sure


Is this right? You got 2013 points, as well as 2014 points if you close by end of January?! If yes, we will buy here instead of PVB


----------



## Mich Mouse

kittyab said:


> You need to be a Amazon Prime member, but it is cheaper then GG
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=7301146011



Does Amazon pantry have it's own membership fee? We have Prime but I think there is an extra fee to join Pantry?


----------



## kittyab

Mich Mouse said:


> Does Amazon pantry have it's own membership fee? We have Prime but I think there is an extra fee to join Pantry?



I think you are thinking of a different service from Amazon.   This is Prime Pantry:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pantry/info/ref=pntry_lm


----------



## automaticsoap

Mich Mouse said:


> Does Amazon pantry have it's own membership fee? We have Prime but I think there is an extra fee to join Pantry?



No.  If you have Prime, you'll have access to Prime Pantry.  It's not the same as Prime though.  There is a shipping fee, and it's not 2-day shipping.  In October, I ordered some water and granola bars to be delivered to BWV and it took about 4-5 business days.


----------



## kittyab

What comes with the room?  Do I need to buy coffee filters and coffee?   I heard something about paper plates?

I dont want to buy supplies I dont need to.


----------



## RDP

If staying in VGF and using the gym in the Senses Spa building, does anybody know if you can also use the locker rooms? or are they for Spa guests only?


----------



## SFD998

kittyab said:


> What comes with the room?  Do I need to buy coffee filters and coffee?   I heard something about paper plates?  I dont want to buy supplies I dont need to.



Here is what comes in a studio

Kitchen

Beverage Glasses 4
Can Opener 
Coffee 
Coffee Maker 
Coffee Mugs 4
Corkscrew 
Dish Soap 
Dish Towel 
Ice Bucket 

Paper Bowls 4
Paper Plates 4
Plastic Forks 4
Plastic Knives 4
Plastic Spoons 4

Recycle Basket 
Sponge 
Toaster 
Waste Basket 
Sugar Basket 

Closet

Broom 
Graco Pack n Play w/Sheet
Hanger Regular 10
Hanger Skirt 4
Iron
Ironing Board
Luggage Rack
Vacuum Cleaner

Items Available Upon Request and Based on Availability

Bed Rails
Blankets
Blender
Decaf Coffee
Hangers
High Chair
Pillows
Voltage Converter

Also included intially: Facial and Bath Soap, Shampoo, Conditioner, Shower Gel.
Towels for Number of Registered Guests.


----------



## SFD998

kittyab said:


> What comes with the room?  Do I need to buy coffee filters and coffee?   I heard something about paper plates?  I dont want to buy supplies I dont need to.



Here's what comes in a 1 or 2 bdr

Kitchen Drawers

Bottle Opener
Bread Knife
Can Opener
Corkscrew
Cutlery Tray
Dinner Forks 8
Dinner Knives 8
Measuring Spoon set
Paring Knife
Roaster Slicer
Salad Forks 8
Serving Fork
Slotted Spoon
Serving Spoon
Soup Ladle
Soup Spoons 8
Spatula 
Sponge
Steak Knives 8
Tablespoons 2
Teaspoons 8
Tongs 1
Vegetable Peeler
Whisk 

Bedroom Closet

Blankets 2
Graco Pack n Play with Sheet
Hangers Regular 10
Hangers Skirt 4
Iron and Ironing Board
Laundry Basket
Pillows 2
Vacuum Cleaner 



Laundry Area

Broom 
Dust Pan
Laundry Soap
Mop 

Items Available Upon Request and Based on Availability

Bed Rails
Blender
Decaf Coffee
Electric Mixer 
Hangers
High Chair
Pillows 
Salt and Pepper
Tea
Voltage Converter

Also included intially: Facial and Bath Soap, Shampoo, 
Conditioner, Shower Gel.
Towels for Number of Registered Guests.


----------



## Ismo

Great detail! Thanks!


----------



## micheleq

Returned last Wednesday from our first trip home to VGF. I'm hooked! We had four nights in a standard view one bedroom and it was wonderful to have all the space. All four us enjoyed the GF and its shops, restaurants and service. My DH and DD7 have gluten allergies and the CMs at the GF Cafe, Gasparilla, and Narcoossees were wonderful. Staff at the Villas were lovely, the greeters, bell services, concierge, activities CMs, and mouse keeping were all very gracious.


----------



## kittyab

How much coffee?


----------



## goofy4wdw2

micheleq said:


> Returned last Wednesday from our first trip home to VGF. I'm hooked! We had four nights in a standard view one bedroom and it was wonderful to have all the space. All four us enjoyed the GF and its shops, restaurants and service. My DH and DD7 have gluten allergies and the CMs at the GF Cafe, Gasparilla, and Narcoossees were wonderful. Staff at the Villas were lovely, the greeters, bell services, concierge, activities CMs, and mouse keeping were all very gracious.



Micheleq, I am so happy to hear this! My daughter and I are gluten free and staying in the villas in May. Do you happen to know if the pool bar and grills offered GF options or buns or only Gasparilla for quick service. So excited!!


----------



## micheleq

goofy4wdw2 said:


> Micheleq, I am so happy to hear this! My daughter and I are gluten free and staying in the villas in May. Do you happen to know if the pool bar and grills offered GF options or buns or only Gasparilla for quick service. So excited!!



We didn't ask at the pool grill by the Villas but our experience at SSR in November was that the pool grills don't have separate spaces for gluten free prep and cooking.  Gasparilla was a short walk and they sent a manager out each time to take their order.   They made GF chicken nuggets, fries, and flatbreads.  My husband joked that it was so nice that they promoted that they were "GF" all over the resort on the logo   You'll have a great time!  Enjoy!  They also had great GF meals at California Grill, Kona Cafe (lunch), and La Hacienda in Epcot.


----------



## McCrae

RDP said:


> If staying in VGF and using the gym in the Senses Spa building, does anybody know if you can also use the locker rooms? or are they for Spa guests only?




Yes you can use the locker rooms.  We  did last summer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RDP said:


> If staying in VGF and using the gym in the Senses Spa building, does anybody know if you can also use the locker rooms? or are they for Spa guests only?





McCrae said:


> Yes you can use the locker rooms.  We  did last summer.



Either there's been a change in policy or you got some pixie dust because when we stayed there you could only use the locker room at the spa if you were having a treatment.  The gym area was separate and if you needed a changing room or shower you had to use the one by the pool by the villas.


----------



## RDP

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Either there's been a change in policy or you got some pixie dust because when we stayed there you could only use the locker room at the spa if you were having a treatment.  The gym area was separate and if you needed a changing room or shower you had to use the one by the pool by the villas.



thanks for the responses, I may email them and see what the deal is.


----------



## ncgator

Just back from my first stay as a DVC owner - 2 nights at VGF.  Umm, I think I may be spoiled now


----------



## Candy Orlando

I am definitely spoiled!!!


----------



## RebelHawk

WooHoo!!!

After renting DVC points third party and from members every year for a decade my wife and I just signed our 220 point VGF contract. We have booked our first stay for this Oct and can't wait. We are heading down in a couple of weeks with a AKV stay and I can already see us spending time visiting our home resort during the day.


----------



## Candy Orlando

RebelHawk said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> After renting DVC points third party and from members every year for a decade my wife and I just signed our 220 point VGF contract. We have booked our first stay for this Oct and can't wait. We are heading down in a couple of weeks with a AKV stay and I can already see us spending time visiting our home resort during the day.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Candy Orlando

I love the VGF foyer!


----------



## Candy Orlando

I love seeing the monorail while sitting on the beach at the beach pool.


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

Hi Everyone! My hubby and I are trying to remeber.....
Do you know if there is a refillable mug station at the beach pool counter service?


----------



## Candy Orlando

Mrsdonaldduck said:


> Hi Everyone! My hubby and I are trying to remeber.....
> Do you know if there is a refillable mug station at the beach pool counter service?


Yes


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

Candy Orlando said:


> Yes


Thank you!!! One more question do you know if they are open early in the morn for coffee or would we have to go to gasparilla?


----------



## Candy Orlando

Mrsdonaldduck said:


> Thank you!!! One more question do you know if they are open early in the morn for coffee or would we have to go to gasparilla?


I asked my daughter, she thought they opened early, she just doesn't know what time.


----------



## Mrsdonaldduck

Candy Orlando said:


> I asked my daughter, she thought they opened early, she just doesn't know what time.


Thank you so much Candy Orlando!!!!


----------



## bethifoody

My sister & I stayed in 1BR standard view villa at GFV a couple of weeks ago (2/7-9). It was 1526, a HA villa. The resort itself was gorgeous. The villa was beautiful. The only complaints we had were a)the lights in the closet/dressing area had to be on in order for the plugs there to work (so much for charging a phone there overnight...); b)no instructions on the mirror tv, and c) chipped laminate on one of the kitchen drawers already. 

Those were pretty minor issues & I'd def. stay there again!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

So excited, we toured the villas on Monday.  We were down for the Glass slipper challenge weekend.  We have 200 points at AKL and wanted to add for the future.  200 works now, but as our daughter grows and we want to go with family, we wanted space.  We went into the tour pretty certain we would buy, it's like going to see a puppy, you can't leave without one.  So today, we called a bought 200 points at VGF! I am a HUGE Mary Poppins fan and i just love the GF!  We are staying in a regular room in June (we won a contest through ESPN) and can't wait to plan our first VGF trip!


----------



## Diamond_Girls

Hello everyone, we are brand new owners at VGF and I am so excited!  I absolutely love this beautiful resort and cannot wait to stay here.  Super excited to see this thread and learn from y'all about this magical place!


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Hi everyone! We are staying here in the fall in a 2 bedroom villa. Can't wait! Is there a thread somewhere with pictures of the villa and possible view options we might have?


----------



## AJollyHoliday

I have a question, I really want to visit the VGF since we just became members here.  We usually go right after Thanksgiving, but there is a wait-list at the moment.  How likely is it that one can get a wait-listed room?


----------



## AlexisMaxMommy

Does anyone know how long of a walk it is from the Villas to a refillable mug station?


----------



## nalajms

There's one by the kiddie pool, which would be 2m walk from the back door. They open sometime late morning...10am? till about 9-10pm, whenever the pool closes.

Otherwise you'd have to walk to the QS.  It takes me almost 10mins from room to QS pushing a double stroller.


----------



## nalajms

AJollyHoliday said:


> I have a question, I really want to visit the VGF since we just became members here.  We usually go right after Thanksgiving, but there is a wait-list at the moment.  How likely is it that one can get a wait-listed room?


  If you're waitlisted for a studio, there might be a good chance you'll get it when people switch to Poly.   

Good luck!


----------



## bean24

Just bought, so excited, can't wait to learn all about this beautiful place


----------



## azarine

bethifoody said:


> My sister & I stayed in 1BR standard view villa at GFV a couple of weeks ago (2/7-9). It was 1526, a HA villa. The resort itself was gorgeous. The villa was beautiful. The only complaints we had were a)the lights in the closet/dressing area had to be on in order for the plugs there to work (so much for charging a phone there overnight...); b)no instructions on the mirror tv, and c) chipped laminate on one of the kitchen drawers already.
> 
> Those were pretty minor issues & I'd def. stay there again!



How was the bathroom in the 1BR HA villa?  Any differences from the regular ones?


----------



## pagntbaby

I asked this question in the VGF views thread as well, but am posting here too in case this thread gets more traffic.

We purchased last year and our first stay will be in a 1 bedroom later this year. How do we go about making specific room requests. Is there a number to call, and how early do we need to do this? Thanks!


----------



## Snurk71

pagntbaby said:


> I asked this question in the VGF views thread as well, but am posting here too in case this thread gets more traffic.
> 
> We purchased last year and our first stay will be in a 1 bedroom later this year. How do we go about making specific room requests. Is there a number to call, and how early do we need to do this? Thanks!



Room requests need to be on your reservation, which you need to email or call MS to update the reservation. 

How early?  Nor sure, but likely the sooner the safer.


----------



## bethifoody

The bathroom had a standard tub in it, w/ hand rails. No fancy tub. The sink in the kitchen was tiny, too.


----------



## pagntbaby

Snurk71 said:


> Room requests need to be on your reservation, which you need to email or call MS to update the reservation.
> 
> How early?  Nor sure, but likely the sooner the safer.



Thank you!  I will be calling them when it gets a little bit close to our stay.  There was no place to put in a request when I made the reservation.


----------



## Ismo

We are going in September, it's not only our first stay as DVC members, but it's our first stay at VGF. The first few days we're there Gasparilla Island is going to be closed, any idea where or if they're moving the quick service food to? We will be getting to GF around 9/10pm and wanted to grab a quick bit to eat, but not sure we'll be able to without Gasparilla.


----------



## calleger

Ismo said:


> We are going in September, it's not only our first stay as DVC members, but it's our first stay at VGF. The first few days we're there Gasparilla Island is going to be closed, any idea where or if they're moving the quick service food to? We will be getting to GF around 9/10pm and wanted to grab a quick bit to eat, but not sure we'll be able to without Gasparilla.


 
Walk over to Poly?


----------



## calleger

Ismo said:


> We are going in September, it's not only our first stay as DVC members, but it's our first stay at VGF. The first few days we're there Gasparilla Island is going to be closed, any idea where or if they're moving the quick service food to? We will be getting to GF around 9/10pm and wanted to grab a quick bit to eat, but not sure we'll be able to without Gasparilla.


 
Walk over to Poly?


----------



## Ismo

calleger said:


> Walk over to Poly?



That's a good idea, I didn't even think about that! Thanks


----------



## Mich Mouse

When is Gaspirillas scheduled to close?


----------



## Ismo

Mich Mouse said:


> When is Gaspirillas scheduled to close?



August 23rd-September 4th


----------



## DenLo

Undercover Tourist says:  



> Aug. 23-Sept. 4: Gasparilla Island Grill. During the refurbishment, Beaches pool bar will offer breakfast and Mizners will offer grab-and-go items.



You can get lunch at Beaches pool bar as well.


----------



## Ismo

DenLo said:


> Undercover Tourist says:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get lunch at Beaches pool bar as well.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Popouri DVC

Have to chime in here too!

As of October 2024 we are happy new VGF owners!!

Our first stay is coming October 2015! 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## RebelHawk

Popouri DVC said:


> Have to chime in here too!
> 
> As of October 2024 we are happy new VGF owners!!
> 
> Our first stay is coming October 2015!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!



Congrats! Welome to the club. We're looking forward to our first stay at our new home this Oct as well. Counting down the days.


----------



## goofy4prez

Ismo said:


> We are going in September, it's not only our first stay as DVC members, but it's our first stay at VGF. The first few days we're there Gasparilla Island is going to be closed, any idea where or if they're moving the quick service food to? We will be getting to GF around 9/10pm and wanted to grab a quick bit to eat, but not sure we'll be able to without Gasparilla.





Popouri DVC said:


> Have to chime in here too!
> 
> As of October 2024 we are happy new VGF owners!!
> 
> Our first stay is coming October 2015!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!





RebelHawk said:


> Congrats! Welome to the club. We're looking forward to our first stay at our new home this Oct as well. Counting down the days.



You all are going to love your stay at the VGF. June was our first time as DVC members as well as our first stay at the VGF. We are looking forward to our second visit next June.


----------



## Ismo

Popouri DVC said:


> Have to chime in here too!
> 
> As of October 2024 we are happy new VGF owners!!
> 
> Our first stay is coming October 2015!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Congratulations to all the new Grand owners! We stay in a one bedroom for a week four times a year. You will love the Grand! Welcome home!


----------



## DVC Mike

Popouri DVC said:


> Have to chime in here too!
> 
> As of October 2024 we are happy new VGF owners!!
> 
> Our first stay is coming October 2015!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!



Congrats!  We love VGF.


----------



## dzak1717

1st stay at home resort VGF in a 2BR for next May. I'm finding it hard not to start planning.
Will be going with a wide age range, from 2.5 to 75.


----------



## RDP

In the VGF currently! It's our first stay at this DVC accommodation and I have to say we are very happy! We are in a studio for 5 nights before joining the Disney Dream. We will be coming back!


----------



## automaticsoap

RDP said:


> In the VGF currently! It's our first stay at this DVC accommodation and I have to say we are very happy! We are in a studio for 5 nights before joining the Disney Dream. We will be coming back!



Sounds like a great trip! And enjoy the Dream! I was on it back in February and would love to do another cruise.


----------



## Ismo

I'm beyond excited, 3 weeks left until our first stay at our home resort VGF!

When DH and I took our first trip to WDW together in early 2013 I told him about my dream of staying at GF, he said "Why didn't you book it?" But I explained to him the cost of the resort vs. moderate resorts and how we couldn't justify it considering what little time we spend in the park.  On that same trip we started looking into DVC and I just assumed that it would be out of our price range especially since we were starting to save for our first house.

Well, I'm very glad we did the DVC tour on our last trip in August 2014, because when I saw the numbers and realized it fit within our budget and basically worked out the same as us paying for Moderate trips...well short story is we were sold!  We knew that even with saving for a house we wouldn't stop going to WDW.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be a bawling mess when we check-in considering I cry whenever we check-in at WDW. 

Thanks so much for this board, it has been so helpful with planning!


----------



## jodifla

I have a VGF question so I figured I'd come straight to the owners: Do the cushions on the sofa come off, or are they attached to the sofa bed? I know some of the newer sofa beds the cushions are permanently attached. 

We are very excited about our first trip there!


----------



## kittyab

jodifla said:


> I have a VGF question so I figured I'd come straight to the owners: Do the cushions on the sofa come off, or are they attached to the sofa bed? I know some of the newer sofa beds the cushions are permanently attached.
> 
> We are very excited about our first trip there!



they come off


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jodifla said:


> I have a VGF question so I figured I'd come straight to the owners: Do the cushions on the sofa come off, or are they attached to the sofa bed? I know some of the newer sofa beds the cushions are permanently attached.
> 
> We are very excited about our first trip there!


Yep.  I'm in a studio right now so walked over to look.  They come off.


----------



## SuperRob

We passed ROFR last month on 100 points at VGF, hoping to close this month. My wife just adored it on our last stay, so when we found a reasonable contract there, she insisted she wanted it, even at the price premium. Really looking forward to making the Grand HOME. Not sure when our first trip will be, may be a while due to other big family trips we have planned. But the great part is ... it'll be there for us for years to come!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

SuperRob said:


> We passed ROFR last month on 100 points at VGF, hoping to close this month. My wife just adored it on our last stay, so when we found a reasonable contract there, she insisted she wanted it, even at the price premium. Really looking forward to making the Grand HOME. Not sure when our first trip will be, may be a while due to other big family trips we have planned. But the great part is ... it'll be there for us for years to come!


Welcome Home neighbor!!!


----------



## pangyal

We got back from a triple split stay at three of our home resorts a few days ago...they all impressed me as usual, but I have to say, I LOVED how VGF put out the snack baskets for us runners and had a CM there in the lobby wishing everyone luck at 3:30am! The new Princess Promenade is just adorable and our little guy was thrilled to be able to waltz with Cinderella in the lobby. I recommend seeing this at least once for anyone staying there over the next few weeks!


----------



## 2thdr

What are my chances of getting a 2 BR and a studio at VGF in October 2017? I'm a BWV owner, so I would either have to find a VGF owner willing to rent or transfer points to me for the 11 month booking advantage, or book at BWV and waitlist. Neither option seems promising! My daughter wants to be on the monorail for the granddaughter, and thinks that BLT would be a good second choice, but I don't like BLT. I'd rather have WLV, but she's worried that a stroller will be a nuisance on the ferry. Opinions welcome!


----------



## T00dles

2thdr said:


> What are my chances of getting a 2 BR and a studio at VGF in October 2017? I'm a BWV owner, so I would either have to find a VGF owner willing to rent or transfer points to me for the 11 month booking advantage, or book at BWV and waitlist. Neither option seems promising! My daughter wants to be on the monorail for the granddaughter, and thinks that BLT would be a good second choice, but I don't like BLT. I'd rather have WLV, but she's worried that a stroller will be a nuisance on the ferry. Opinions welcome!



The best would be to rent from an owner and book 11 months out. Studios are very hard to book. Even for owners.


----------



## SuperRob

Closed on our points today! VGF is officially "home" for us!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Congratulations!  Welcome Home!


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

We just returned from our anniversary celebration stay.  And I booked another stay for September.

I was pretty surprised to find a studio available.  I was sure I would have to book at 7 months at another resort.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

DH, DD, and I booked a trip home just after Thanksgiving.  We stayed at the VGF in March 2016 and just loved it!  We just got back from the Poly for the princess weekend.  I really liked it, but when we went for breakfast the GF, I knew i was home.  We have 200 pts there now, but are looking at 100pt contract to add on and grow our stays.  It is just "my" resort.  We also own at AKL which is just so unique and we really love staying there as well, but VGF...well I am preaching to the choir here .


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Just found out we passed ROFR on a small 50-point add-on at VGF.  This our second add-on since our original purchase when VGF first became available.  We love it there and are looking forward to taking our DGS for his first visit in September.  We have a Grand Villa booked for 8 nights and I am beyond thrilled to be able to have the extended family there with us.  Can't wait to show DGS the splash area at the beach pool.


----------



## kittyab

Currently we have enough points to go for a week a year at the VGF, I would love to add another week.


----------



## Lisann

RweTHEREyet said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR on a small 50-point add-on at VGF.  This our second add-on since our original purchase when VGF first became available.  We love it there and are looking forward to taking our DGS for his first visit in September.  We have a Grand Villa booked for 8 nights and I am beyond thrilled to be able to have the extended family there with us.  Can't wait to show DGS the splash area at the beach pool.


I am hoping for the day when I can stay at a Grand Villa at GF.  I'm actually saving up for it now!  You will have the best time!  Just love this resort to no end!!


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

We were there in November and we are going back in September.  We are counting the days.  We just love this resort.  And we don't seem to want to use our points anywhere else.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Where has this thread been hiding?


----------



## AJollyHoliday

My husband and I are interested in adding to our points with a resale contract.  Those who have passed ROFR, what was the typically price per point you paid?  We are looking at offering $140-$142 per point and just wanted to collect some data on what has recently sold.  

Thanks!  BTW, I ordered a wax melt from Etsy that smells like the GF lobby and my whole house now smells like our second home.  So wonderful!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

AJollyHoliday said:


> My husband and I are interested in adding to our points with a resale contract.  Those who have passed ROFR, what was the typically price per point you paid?  We are looking at offering $140-$142 per point and just wanted to collect some data on what has recently sold.
> 
> Thanks!  BTW, I ordered a wax melt from Etsy that smells like the GF lobby and my whole house now smells like our second home.  So wonderful!



Sorry to say that we actually paid full asking price, $147.  The contract we bought had all 50 2016 points banked, all 2017 points and 2018 points.  And the UY is September, which is often hard to find.  I was not willing to take a chance on letting a small point contract in my UY get away by dickering for a few dollars a point.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

RweTHEREyet said:


> Sorry to say that we actually paid full asking price, $147.  The contract we bought had all 50 2016 points banked, all 2017 points and 2018 points.  And the UY is September, which is often hard to find.  I was not willing to take a chance on letting a small point contract in my UY get away by dickering for a few dollars a point.



Thank you for your input.  It is true, it is only a few dollars in the end and the contract we are interested in have all 100 pts for 2016, 2017, and 2018.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AJollyHoliday said:


> My husband and I are interested in adding to our points with a resale contract.  Those who have passed ROFR, what was the typically price per point you paid?  We are looking at offering $140-$142 per point and just wanted to collect some data on what has recently sold.
> 
> Thanks!  BTW, I ordered a wax melt from Etsy that smells like the GF lobby and my whole house now smells like our second home.  So wonderful!



This thread will help you out.  It's reported prices paid on resale contracts.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3568151/


----------



## AJollyHoliday

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This thread will help you out.  It's reported prices paid on resale contracts.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3568151/



Thank you for the help!  Our offer was accepted!  Now to do the paper work and hopefully have it go to Disney soon for ROFR (which I am very hopeful they let us through)!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I'm here now! The Grand is still Grand!


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I'm here now! The Grand is still Grand!


Heading back in September.  And I am, of course, counting the days.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We took 6 of us out this afternoon on one of the pontoon boats from the Grand. It was cool to see everything from the water. We even saw the new Wilderness Lodge cabins. There is a 15% DVC/AP discount so cost for an hour was about $60.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Our contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR review.  Fingers crossed that it goes quickly and in our favor!

We also just booked a 2 bedroom villa for February for the Princess race.  We cannot wait!


----------



## elrod1

Coming for our first ever stay this summer and I need some help from the experts here. Specifically, what is the best way to get to the MK early in the morning? When we stayed at the Poly in October, the monorail seemed to never run during the park opening hour. I know you can't walk to MK from GF. It looks like the boat launch goes to the Poly first before heading for MK. Is that the best (only) option for Disney transportation before the monorail begins to run? We have an 8am reservation for BOG one morning (9am park open) and am stressing over getting to MK in time.


----------



## disneynutz

We went to a pre park opening tour a couple of months ago and the monorail was running.

 Bill


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

elrod1 said:


> Coming for our first ever stay this summer and I need some help from the experts here. Specifically, what is the best way to get to the MK early in the morning? When we stayed at the Poly in October, the monorail seemed to never run during the park opening hour. I know you can't walk to MK from GF. It looks like the boat launch goes to the Poly first before heading for MK. Is that the best (only) option for Disney transportation before the monorail begins to run? We have an 8am reservation for BOG one morning (9am park open) and am stressing over getting to MK in time.


The monorail schedule changes frequently so ask the concierge when you get there. 
If the monorail is not working, they may suggest buses or the boat. You can also take a taxi or Uber in a pinch.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

miTnosnhoJ said:


> The monorail schedule changes frequently so ask the concierge when you get there.
> If the monorail is not working, they may suggest buses or the boat. You can also take a taxi or Uber in a pinch.



Keep in mind taxi or Uber can get you only as close as CR then you'd be dropped off and have to walk over from there.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Keep in mind taxi or Uber can get you only as close as CR then you'd be dropped off and have to walk over from there.


If you go the the official drop off point, you will be near the TTC, so will take the express monorail or the ferry. So Contemporary is good advice if you want to walk.


----------



## RebelHawk

miTnosnhoJ said:


> There is a drop off point at the MK, near the bus entrance.



When we were there in late March there was a cast member posted at that entry into the MK and they were turning away taxi, uber and cars from entering. It was bus entry only. We stopped and chatted with her and she said that there has been too many issues with cars interfering with bus traffic. They had also started marking up some new entry way sidewalk areas so look for some changes there as well.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

We just passed ROFR for our newest VGF contract.  We wanted to add on points so we can do more GRAND trips!  So excited!


----------



## T00dles

I was wondering if anyone knew the options for standard view online check in at the villas? I looked but couldn't find anything. Basically we'd like to get a room facing the pool as opposed to the monorail/parking lot side.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

T00dles said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the options for standard view online check in at the villas? I looked but couldn't find anything. Basically we'd like to get a room facing the pool as opposed to the monorail/parking lot side.


Online you can request upper floor or lower floor. To be more specific call MS.


----------



## Connie K.

We are considering our first DVC purchase.  We have a somewhat unique consideration so I am seeking your expertise.  We need wheelchair accessible accommodations with a Roll in shower.  VGF is my dream resort.  I think it comes from all of those wonderful disney advertisements that show the family looking thru the balcony doors and seeing Cinderella's castle. . Is there a site or page that would show how many wheelchair accessible units with and without Roll In showers are in the VGF as well as some of the other resorts so we can make the choice that will best fit our needs.  Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

I had been looking for this thread for a while now. VGF owner checking in. We also have a relatively small block at Poly, but VGF is our main block. Happy Friday to all.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Connie K. said:


> We are considering our first DVC purchase.  We have a somewhat unique consideration so I am seeking your expertise.  We need wheelchair accessible accommodations with a Roll in shower.  VGF is my dream resort.  I think it comes from all of those wonderful disney advertisements that show the family looking thru the balcony doors and seeing Cinderella's castle. . Is there a site or page that would show how many wheelchair accessible units with and without Roll In showers are in the VGF as well as some of the other resorts so we can make the choice that will best fit our needs.  Thank you for any information you can provide.


Follow this link and you can see a map of each floor with the HA rooms marked. You can request a H/A room when you make your reservation.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/vgf-villas-views-updated-12-16-2016.3192814/


----------



## RweTHEREyet

So,knowing that the VGF Grand Villa has a "media room," is there any special "media" equipment in this room, or just the normal DVD player and a t.v.? 

Also, does anyone have a picture showing the sleeper sofa in that media room opened up?  I am trying to figure out which part of the sofa has the "sleeper".


----------



## RweTHEREyet

AJollyHoliday said:


> Thank you for the help!  Our offer was accepted!  Now to do the paper work and hopefully have it go to Disney soon for ROFR (which I am very hopeful they let us through)!



Just checking on the status of your add-on.  Our paperwork was sent to the Register of Deeds 13 days ago, so I am impatiently waiting for the points to hit our account.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RweTHEREyet said:


> So,knowing that the VGF Grand Villa has a "media room," is there any special "media" equipment in this room, or just the normal DVD player and a t.v.?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a picture showing the sleeper sofa in that media room opened up?  I am trying to figure out which part of the sofa has the "sleeper".



Here are pictures I took in the media room - from the look of the sofa I'd say it's the end section that is the sleeper but I did not see it open.






And it's a TV and DVD player.  It looks like there possibly are a couple of small built in speakers above the seating but it's not something I really searched for so perhaps someone else will know for certain:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thanks for sharing those pics, Kat.  I bet you are right, it must be the far end of that huge sofa that is the sleeper. 

I know my guys are going to want to watch each day's videos in that room, so I was curious about the equipment.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

RweTHEREyet said:


> Just checking on the status of your add-on.  Our paperwork was sent to the Register of Deeds 13 days ago, so I am impatiently waiting for the points to hit our account.



We just sent in the paperwork to close.  I am hopeful it will go to the register of the deeds quickly, but then it is another waiting game.  It is a lot of hurry up and wait.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

AJollyHoliday said:


> We just sent in the paperwork to close.  I am hopeful it will go to the register of the deeds quickly, but then it is another waiting game.  It is a lot of hurry up and wait.




I just came back to share that our add-on points showed up in our account today, and I have already used half of them - LOL


----------



## AJollyHoliday

RweTHEREyet said:


> I just came back to share that our add-on points showed up in our account today, and I have already used half of them - LOL



That is so exciting!  I am not a patient person and want my points now .  We have a trip I want to add on to.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

AJollyHoliday said:


> That is so exciting!  I am not a patient person and want my points now .  We have a trip I want to add on to.



While we did not get any notice from the broker that handled the deal that everything was finalized, we did get a letter from DVC Welcoming us Home and telling us how to set up our account, if we needed to do that.  That letter came just yesterday.  Points were in the account before the letter was sent, so keep an eye out for your points.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

RweTHEREyet said:


> While we did not get any notice from the broker that handled the deal that everything was finalized, we did get a letter from DVC Welcoming us Home and telling us how to set up our account, if we needed to do that.  That letter came just yesterday.  Points were in the account before the letter was sent, so keep an eye out for your points.



That is great to know!  Everything was confirmed that it arrived last Friday.  Commence obsessive checking of DVC website .


----------



## AJollyHoliday

RweTHEREyet said:


> While we did not get any notice from the broker that handled the deal that everything was finalized, we did get a letter from DVC Welcoming us Home and telling us how to set up our account, if we needed to do that.  That letter came just yesterday.  Points were in the account before the letter was sent, so keep an eye out for your points.



We just got the email from our broker that everything was finalized and that it could take 14-21 days for Disney to transfer the points.  I am crazily checking our DVC account to see if they show up.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

won't be long now, but every day will feel like an eternity.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Hi All, Poly owner here but was able to get 2 night for our June trip(hoping other 2 nights come through on WL)  ANYWAY   Looking for a map of rooms to do a room request.  I am thinking upper floor monorail view close to the pool is what we would love.  Just looking for any insight so I can give a room number.  We have a studio standard view booked.  Thank and super excited for our first stay here.


----------



## pepperandchips

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Hi All, Poly owner here but was able to get 2 night for our June trip(hoping other 2 nights come through on WL)  ANYWAY   Looking for a map of rooms to do a room request.  I am thinking upper floor monorail view close to the pool is what we would love.  Just looking for any insight so I can give a room number.  We have a studio standard view booked.  Thank and super excited for our first stay here.



In case you didn't find it or someone else has the same question: https://www.disboards.com/threads/vgf-villas-views-updated-12-16-2016.3192814/

Good luck with your request and waitlist and enjoy VGF!


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm staying on my new points for the first time in October, what's the process for checking in? Is it through MDE or through the DVC site? Is there a way to request room ready early above anything else? We're not super concerned with views as it's just one night.  Thanks!


----------

